# 3 mass shooting, three semi automtic rifles



## RealDave (Nov 15, 2017)

The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.  

Background checks?  

If all these nutsos want them then I suggest that  the idea some one wants them is a sign they are mentally off.

The more they assault type rifles want, the more whacked they are.  Probably at least at by the square of that number.

Have two, 4 times as  as crazy.  Have 4, 16 times as crazy.

Next, add another factor of ten for every piece of "tactical gear" they own.

Really, you are way off the deep end if you have to dress up in this tactical gear.

Real sane gun owners wouldn't own an assault type rifle.  Not good for hunting, not good for self defense.  They would be safe.

Just those crazy fucks running around in tactical gear toting their AR-15, round them up & send them to the psycho ward.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

cute teddy bear, snowflake


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...



I thought you said they were semi-automatics.  If that is the case, they are not an assault rifle.  I think like most gun grabbers, you are hopelessly confused.


----------



## Siete (Nov 15, 2017)

Trump should have stopped all of those killings - he promised he would stop terrorism during his campaign - in fact, almost daily.

WTF  happened


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> ...



They sure killed a lot of people fast.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


So do rental trucks


----------



## cwise76 (Nov 15, 2017)

Let’s just make sure there aren’t any roadblocks that will keep these sickos out of the gun aisle at wall mart. I mean what’s the worst that could happen? 
Guns, guns and more guns for everyone!!!!


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Yes you want as many options available.  Seems guns are used a whole lot more.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Whats going to happen if we got rid of the guns? Use trucks more? 
You reactionaries are going to want to ban them as well.


----------



## Norman (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...



Hmm... 99.999% of gun owners are responsible.

By your "logic" every Mexican is a rapist. We may need a wall...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Whats going to happen if we got rid of the guns? Use trucks more?
> You reactionaries are going to want to ban them as well.


No, because they don't give a rat fuck about public safety.  This is all about the communist revolution.  We can't repel their Bolshevik Bullshit if we have no guns.  The objective is to rid us of our defense against goose-stepping.  

Otherwise, these assholes would not have been bitching about the travel ban from Yemen and other places teeming with terrorists ready to kill us all.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Whats going to happen if we got rid of the guns? Use trucks more?
> ...


I think you might be giving them too much credit.
You sure these guys have the ability to think ahead?


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Well we can look at countries with good gun control to answer that question.  Looks like just less mass killings.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> You sure these guys have the ability to think ahead?


Their overlords do.  These commies are probably just useful idiots.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


We can also look at cities with good gun control.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> Well we can look at countries with good gun control to answer that question. Looks like just less mass killings.


Other countries can fuck off.  You can go live there.  You don't need America to change for you to be happy.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Well we can look at countries with good gun control to answer that question. Looks like just less mass killings.
> ...


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Cities don't have walls.  Easy to get guns in and out obviously.  Funny how you jump around.  Fact is mass murder is unique to the US.  Places with good gun control don't have a mass murder problem, and yes they have trucks.


----------



## Norman (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Mass murder is unique to the USA?


----------



## westwall (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...








This last asshole was on bail for assault with a deadly weapon and the weapon itself and the magazines were ALREADY illegal.  The next door neighbor had a restraining order that did fuckall to protect her as she was the second person this asshole murdered, so, yet again....How'd that gun ban work out?


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

Norman said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Yes happens here weekly.  Everywhere else it happens every few years and usually involves international terrorists.


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...



I find it odd that you seem to feel justified to spout your opinion when you so obviously have no idea what you're talking about.  First, there is no such thing as an "assault rifle".  Second, the AR-15 operates as a varmint gun to deal with anything from a coyote to feral hogs.  And finally, to me, you are exhibiting an undue amount of fear that seems to border on irrational.  Perhaps YOU are one of the few that should not be allowed to own a firearm.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

westwall said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> ...



We sure have weak gun control.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

hunarcy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> ...



And kills lots of people really fast.


----------



## westwall (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...








Really?  EVERYTHING that the asshole used was already banned.  Hard to get more severe than that.  Seems like progressive assholes, and violent criminals don't seem to give a shit about your pesky little laws.  Go figure.


----------



## RealDave (Nov 15, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> ...



Here we go again.  Out comes the retarded response that Assault type rifles can't be semi-automatic.

Well., sheepdip, there was an assault rifle ban & guess the fuck what, it banned certain semi-automatic rifles.

Now, that is that excuse.  Which jackass will bring up rental trucks or knives?


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

westwall said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Seems you have made it way too easy to get deadly weapons.


----------



## RealDave (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



hahahahahaha   Like clockwork.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

westwall said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Btw we have so many of these, which asshole are you talking about?


----------



## Humorme (Nov 15, 2017)

The gun controllers are confused.  They lie about what their motives really are.  Gun controllers want *CONTROL*.  It don't have squat to do with saving lives.  Lives lost are simply a pretext for *CONTROL* of guns.

We need laws to keep jihadists out of this country and the criminally insane in protective custody.  Then the rest of us could exercise our Rights without the political hoopla.


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



The "scary looking gun ban" that you refer to did NOTHING to change the murder rate or the crime rate.  You are much more likely to be killed by a truck than a "scary looking gun".   And the reason it was called an "assault rifle ban" is because the people who wrote it are as ignorant as you.


----------



## westwall (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...








I think you're not smart enough to be allowed the use of a computer but here you are blabbering away.  By all means tell us how violent Islamists were able to transport the machine guns they used to murder over 130 in Paris France across an ocean and an entire continent where they were illegal.  Riddle me that silly boy....


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

Humorme said:


> The gun controllers are confused.  They lie about what their motives really are.  Gun controllers want *CONTROL*.  It don't have squat to do with saving lives.  Lives lost are simply a pretext for *CONTROL* of guns.
> 
> We need laws to keep jihadists out of this country and the criminally insane in protective custody.  Then the rest of us could exercise our Rights without the political hoopla.



We need to stop the killing, gun control is only thing that has shown to do that.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

hunarcy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Those scary looking guns sure kill a lot of people really fast.  See Orlando and Vegas.


----------



## RealDave (Nov 15, 2017)

Norman said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> ...



Based on what?  Those that own assault type rifles are responsible nutjobs?

48% of gun owners favor banning assault type rifles.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

westwall said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Yes a whole group of international terrorists managed to do that.  Look how quickly and easily one asshole in Vegas killed so many.


----------



## RealDave (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



So banning assault type rifles is banning all guns.  You are such a dick.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


So its ok to compare our country to other countries even though there are thousands of things that effect the stats. 
But cities actually in our country are no good?
Lol well by golly george. Imagine that shit!


----------



## RealDave (Nov 15, 2017)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Whats going to happen if we got rid of the guns? Use trucks more?
> ...



So many of those mass murders just came in from Yemen.


----------



## Humorme (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > The gun controllers are confused.  They lie about what their motives really are.  Gun controllers want *CONTROL*.  It don't have squat to do with saving lives.  Lives lost are simply a pretext for *CONTROL* of guns.
> ...




But you haven't even TRIED anything else.  Did you realize that the United States makes up only 4.6 percent of the world's population, but consumes 80 percent of its opioids -- and 99 percent of the world's hydrocodone, the opiate that is in Vicodin.

Then look at all the mass shooters who are on SSRIs.  If you take out the political jihadists, that is virtually ALL of the mass shooters... So, what are you trying again???


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 15, 2017)

*Real Dave should change his name to Real Stupid.
It fits, it's fact and it's TRUTH!*


----------



## whitehall (Nov 15, 2017)

How are semi-automatic rifles "not good" for hunting or self defense? The typical anti gun screed is careful to omit the fact that the last three mass murders were committed by registered democrats and left wing hate mongers. How many people recognize the name " James Hodgkinson"? They should except the MSM was careful to bury the story of a crazy Sanders democrat opening fire on a baseball team full of republicans. How many people know that Hodgkinson had a list of republican targets in his pocket and that he might have been in communication with democrat politicians before he opened fire on republicans? Vegas mass murderer Stephen Paddock was probably influenced by the same left wing crazy hatred as Hodgkinson but the story has strangely gone dark. A CBS executive said that she had no sympathy for the Vegas victims because they were all "right wing gun nuts themselves".  It gives you an insight into the mainstream liberal mind these days. The Baptist Church killer hated Christians and Christians are often republicans. Every one of the mass murderers violated at least half a dozen laws and it took an NRA member to bring down Kelley.


----------



## RealDave (Nov 15, 2017)

westwall said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> ...



How was the gun available?


----------



## jknowgood (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...


There are reports the yesterday's gun man made his own weapons.  So this totally destroys you get rid of guns argument. Only the criminals will have guns.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Well yes, our country is littered with guns.  It's easy to get them into cities obviously.  What civilized country with good gun control has a mass killing problem?


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Indeed. But thank gawd im not as dumb, nor weak, as you. At least i have that going for me, right?


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Illegal gun trade is a billion dollar+ a year industry. They come from OTHER COUNTRIES.
How do you ban that?


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Yes you sit back and watch churches and schools get shot up.  How strong you are.


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 15, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> ...



My Dad used to talk about using a radio antenna, nail and rubber band to make a "zip gun".  Said they were very effective.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Countries with strong gun control don't have a mass killing problem.  Looks like it can be done.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Price of having freedom. Its tragic but its the people to blame. Not guns.
It is literally _stupid as fuck_ to blame an INANIMATE object.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

hunarcy said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


I suspect Vegas would have been quite different had he used s zip gun.


----------



## Humorme (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



So, what is an assault type rifle?


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



We should all have the freedom to live.  Well all these dead people were shot by people with guns.  People without guns tend to kill a lot less.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Those countries arent ours. Is it really that complicated?
It amazes me how intellectually dishonest you are. Do you not understand our drug problem? Our crazies left in the street instead of getting help? Our violent culture? Our gangs?


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

Humorme said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Semi automatic with high capacity magazines.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


We do unless you are incarcerated or live in a totalitarian utopia like you bedwetters want.
We have the most dangerous and corrupt government in the world and fools like you want to DISARM us.
Its pathetic.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



What gang was the Vegas shooter in?  You think drugs and gangs are unique to the us?  That is funny.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Go live in North Korea and tell me how bad it is here.  Grow up.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


their amount of murder is. Do you not pay attention?
30 mass shootings this year in chicago ALONE


----------



## Humorme (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



You can make a high capacity magazine for *ANY* semiautomatic firearm.  Even if the cited figure were correct... and it is not, you cannot leave policy to the masses.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Doesnt surprise me you dont understand.
A reactionary telling someone else to grow up


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


How many mass murders have we had in the country with rental trucks, TN?
How many mass murders have we had in the country with semiautomatic rifles?
Please stop with the nonsense comparisons.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Rental trucks cant cause a lot of deaths, fast? Link?
Doesnt surprise me you missed the point. Guns make you skeered. Cant think..


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

Humorme said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Humorme said:
> ...



I'd prefer to be shot at by one made by an individual.  Even real manufacturers make plenty of duds.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


How many mass murders have we had with pistols? I bet a hell of a lot more than semi auto rifles!
Why dont you go after them? 
REACTIONARY


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



You didn't answer the question.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...


These are the same freaks who protest against convicted murderers being put to death.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Because it was a ridiculous point.
Makes you think truck mass murders wont go up when we get rid of semi auto rifles?
Our problems arent INANIMATE objects. Its people with no regard for life.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Apparently no more skeered than vans make you.  I didn't miss your point; you haven't got one.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


BECAUSE YOU DON'T WANT ME TO TAKE YOUR SIDEARM!  I try being reasonable about this for once in my life and you're still reacting as if I wanted to go Australia on your ass.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


My point was, people will kill however they can. I do, indeed, have a point.
But you are a reactionary so...


----------



## BluesLegend (Nov 15, 2017)

I see the gun grabbers are trying to politicize a tragedy again. Illegal drugs kill 4,500 each year and these same freaks want to legalize drugs.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I dont want you to take my semi auto rifle, either. Is that going to stop you from taking that?
Of course it isnt. Try another bullshit justification for your gun fallacies.


----------



## RealDave (Nov 15, 2017)

whitehall said:


> How are semi-automatic rifles "not good" for hunting or self defense? The typical anti gun screed is careful to omit the fact that the last three mass murders were committed by registered democrats and left wing hate mongers. How many people recognize the name " James Hodgkinson"? They should except the MSM was careful to bury the story of a crazy Sanders democrat opening fire on a baseball team full of republicans. How many people know that Hodgkinson had a list of republican targets in his pocket and that he might have been in communication with democrat politicians before he opened fire on republicans? Vegas mass murderer Stephen Paddock was probably influenced by the same left wing crazy hatred as Hodgkinson but the story has strangely gone dark. A CBS executive said that she had no sympathy for the Vegas victims because they were all "right wing gun nuts themselves".  It gives you an insight into the mainstream liberal mind these days. The Baptist Church killer hated Christians and Christians are often republicans. Every one of the mass murderers violated at least half a dozen laws and it took an NRA member to bring down Kelley.


Semi automatic rifles are not legal to hunt in most states.  Except the states where the hunters are so pathetic they can't kill a deer with the first shot.

They are typically not the recommended weapon for home defense. A rather poor choice.

If I wanted top hear Rush Limbaugh, I would tune him in.

This bullshit about these shooters being Democrats  works on assholes like you.  

 These last three were little involved in politics at all.appear to have mental issues


----------



## BluesLegend (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > How are semi-automatic rifles "not good" for hunting or self defense? The typical anti gun screed is careful to omit the fact that the last three mass murders were committed by registered democrats and left wing hate mongers. How many people recognize the name " James Hodgkinson"? They should except the MSM was careful to bury the story of a crazy Sanders democrat opening fire on a baseball team full of republicans. How many people know that Hodgkinson had a list of republican targets in his pocket and that he might have been in communication with democrat politicians before he opened fire on republicans? Vegas mass murderer Stephen Paddock was probably influenced by the same left wing crazy hatred as Hodgkinson but the story has strangely gone dark. A CBS executive said that she had no sympathy for the Vegas victims because they were all "right wing gun nuts themselves".  It gives you an insight into the mainstream liberal mind these days. The Baptist Church killer hated Christians and Christians are often republicans. Every one of the mass murderers violated at least half a dozen laws and it took an NRA member to bring down Kelley.
> ...



Its none of your business if law abiding citizens choose to own a semi automatic rifle. Its also none of your business which car they choose to drive.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Truck murders have not gone up with gun control anywhere.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


You're right I am reacting to three mindless mass murders in two months.  If that's wrong, I'm in the wrong universe.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


OMG lol
You cant see the forest for the trees


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



And they do it a lot more when guns are readily available.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Exactly MINDLESS. Thanks!


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


If a guy is going to be nuts and shoot up all and sundry, he can do it one slow bullet at a time and reload after he's shot five.
No one needs to be able to shoot faster or more than that for anything legal or even for self protection.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Innocent people are getting mowed down by guns and you are talking trucks.  That is funny.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Outlawing semiautomatic weapons isn't the only answer, you're right.  Absolutely.  But getting those goddamned things out of every American closet would really help.  This latest nutcase also bought his guns legally, and owned them even though he was arrested earlier this year for assault with a deadly weapon, and it was against his wife.  A neighbor called and told the cops the shooter was acting pretty nutty prior to the shooting and firing hundreds of rounds in his backyard.  Ignore, ignore, ignore.  Then BANG.  So you're right.  There's more to it than just doing a buy back of semi's.


----------



## miketx (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...


Did they catch the rifles that did it?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...


A SEMIAUTOMATIC RIFLE IS NOT AN ASSAULT RIFLE

How many times do you have to be told this before it finally sinks into that bowl of mush you call a brain?


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


So you do want my handguns LOL


----------



## miketx (Nov 15, 2017)

The police were notified that the guy that shoot up the school in California was threating people, had illegal magazines and other stuff and the police did nothing. Why don't you commies cry about that?


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


I cant make my point any more clear. Your reactionary brain just shuts down, dont it?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Outlawing semiautomatic rifles isn't any part of what's needed.

This last piece of shit killer was in jail for domestic violence and was let out on bail.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


So 2 of the last 3 incidents you are whining about happened because of the Govt.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

Reactionaries dont think at ALL lol


----------



## g5000 (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...


You know why someone owns an AR-15?

Because they are fun!

Dipshit.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


No we have weak enforcement of the gun laws that are on the books


----------



## g5000 (Nov 15, 2017)

Norman said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> ...


Ah.  Something I have posted many times:


LIBTARD: Guns just killed some more people. We must ban them.

RUBE: Cars kill a lot more people than guns. So I guess we should ban them, too, right? Right? Right?

FOX NEWS: Some more Muslims just killed some more people. Every time any Muslim anywhere kills someone, we will be right here to tell you all about it, with doom music.

RUBE: WE MUST BAN MUSLIMS!!!


Same TardLogic™


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > The gun controllers are confused.  They lie about what their motives really are.  Gun controllers want *CONTROL*.  It don't have squat to do with saving lives.  Lives lost are simply a pretext for *CONTROL* of guns.
> ...


No it doesn't

The murder rates did not drop after gun control had been enacted in other countries.


----------



## miketx (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


If the cops and the military will agree to have only 5 rounds then I will too.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Who tf said that?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

miketx said:


> The police were notified that the guy that shoot up the school in California was threating people, had illegal magazines and other stuff and the police did nothing. Why don't you commies cry about that?


I AM!


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You just did lol
You want to ban shit you dont even understand. Just stop. Good gawd OL


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


The government's failure to protect it's citizens by allowing our love of guns become completely and totally out of control, yes.


----------



## eddiew37 (Nov 15, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Not doing anything about gun violence   because it can't be stopped is like not trying to do something about diabetes  because it can't be stopped


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 15, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



We have thousands of gun laws on the books that we choose not to enforce.

So tell me what new law would be the magic pill you are looking for?


----------



## g5000 (Nov 15, 2017)

I've taken all my kids out into the woods and taught them how to fire an AR-15.  They've been taking firearms training from me since my youngest was six years old.

As a result, they are far more responsible than their untrained peers.  One of my son's friends showed my son where his dad (who is a cop) hides his shotgun.

My son did exactly the right thing.  He did not touch the shotgun.  Instead, he came home and told me about it.  

Then I told the cop about it, and that he needed to have a word with his son.

Just because I enjoy the shit out of firing an AR-15 does not mean I am mentally ill.  The fucking OP writer is an asshole.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Harley, rather than dismiss me, explain what I said that leads you to believe I want your handgun.  Maybe what I want is the high capacity magazines?  I know what one of those is.
I said rifles.  I meant rifles.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The one from last week or whatever shouldnt have been able to buy guns. BUT the govt failed
You said this guy was going crazy in his yard possibly breaking ordinances or state laws. The govt failed again. 
It has nothing to do with the second amendment.
NONE of this has to do with the second amendment.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...





Brain357 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



It seems to me the people without guns get killed more often


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


_If a guy is going to be nuts and shoot up all and sundry, he can do it one slow bullet at a time and reload after he's shot five.
No one needs to be able to shoot faster or more than that for anything legal or even for self protection._
You basically just dismissed 95% of handguns.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


My handguns are semiautomatic and have 10 round magazines

Tell me you don't want to ban them

And FYI Rifles account for less than 2% of all murders.

So banning them will do nothing to lower the murder rates just like the much celebrated "assault rifle" ban did nothing to lower murder rates


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

g5000 said:


> I've taken all my kids out into the woods and taught them how to fire an AR-15.  They've been taking firearms training from me since my youngest was six years old.
> 
> As a result, they are far more responsible than their untrained peers.  One of my son's friends showed my son where his dad (who is a cop) hides his shotgun.
> 
> ...


Of course not.  Of the people I know, more own guns than don't and I don't lose any sleep over it.  But AR's get in the hands of people who just want to randomly shoot up people rather than targets or trees or chipmunks, or whatever you shoot at in the woods.  Some are criminals, some are nuts.  Is your right to "have fun" more important than getting those guns out of circulation and unavailable to people who are mentally ill or homicidal?


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > I've taken all my kids out into the woods and taught them how to fire an AR-15.  They've been taking firearms training from me since my youngest was six years old.
> ...


You dont realize it yet but you are blaming PEOPLE not guns.
THINK about it..
You want to punish a hundred million LAW ABIDING gun owners because of .00001% of crazy gun owners.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I bet there have been more mass shooting with handguns in chicago alone the past three years than 40 years with semi auto rifles.


----------



## eddiew37 (Nov 15, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


how about penalties for not enforcing those 1000's you talk about  and stop allowing mentally deranged from buying weapons??


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > How are semi-automatic rifles "not good" for hunting or self defense? The typical anti gun screed is careful to omit the fact that the last three mass murders were committed by registered democrats and left wing hate mongers. How many people recognize the name " James Hodgkinson"? They should except the MSM was careful to bury the story of a crazy Sanders democrat opening fire on a baseball team full of republicans. How many people know that Hodgkinson had a list of republican targets in his pocket and that he might have been in communication with democrat politicians before he opened fire on republicans? Vegas mass murderer Stephen Paddock was probably influenced by the same left wing crazy hatred as Hodgkinson but the story has strangely gone dark. A CBS executive said that she had no sympathy for the Vegas victims because they were all "right wing gun nuts themselves".  It gives you an insight into the mainstream liberal mind these days. The Baptist Church killer hated Christians and Christians are often republicans. Every one of the mass murderers violated at least half a dozen laws and it took an NRA member to bring down Kelley.
> ...


The best weapon for home defense is any weapon you can accurately shoot.

A lightweight semiautomatic rifle is a perfectly good weapon for home defense especially if the person is of smaller stature or has other physical limitations.

But you don't know shit about guns so I wouldn't expect you to know that either.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


Yes, how about we enforce existing laws?
That has been an argument for 10 years but it never works.
Sounds like you just joined my gun advocate camp


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 15, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



It's already illegal for the adjudicated mentally ill to buy firearms

And who are you going to penalize for not enforcing the laws?  The government?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



The facts are the facts

1% of all murders occur in mass shooting events
Less than 2 % of all murders are committed with rifles of any kind


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 15, 2017)

You are sure?  Provide a link saying semi-automatic rifles are illegal to hunt with in most states..


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


They don't shoot as far as a rifle, do they?   They can't be turned back into a sane weapon instead of a weapon of mass destruction?
I know they are preferred because a bullet automatically moves in to the chamber as soon as one is fired.  The larger magazines mean you don't have to reload as much.  So if it is a semi handgun, couldn't magazines be limited to five?
Large quantities of ammunition are nuts, too.  What the hell?


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


It takes 3 seconds to change magazines.


----------



## miketx (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > I've taken all my kids out into the woods and taught them how to fire an AR-15.  They've been taking firearms training from me since my youngest was six years old.
> ...


What kind of an idiot wants to shoot a tree?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

hunarcy said:


> You are sure?  Provide a link saying semi-automatic rifles are illegal to hunt with.


One of my students said he borrowed a friend's semiautomatic rifle to hunt deer last year, but you only pull the trigger once, not a bunch of times.  You don't want to tear up the meat.


----------



## eddiew37 (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


But what's stopping them?  The NRA?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

miketx said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Ask G.


----------



## miketx (Nov 15, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Diabetes isn't a right, yet.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > How are semi-automatic rifles "not good" for hunting or self defense? The typical anti gun screed is careful to omit the fact that the last three mass murders were committed by registered democrats and left wing hate mongers. How many people recognize the name " James Hodgkinson"? They should except the MSM was careful to bury the story of a crazy Sanders democrat opening fire on a baseball team full of republicans. How many people know that Hodgkinson had a list of republican targets in his pocket and that he might have been in communication with democrat politicians before he opened fire on republicans? Vegas mass murderer Stephen Paddock was probably influenced by the same left wing crazy hatred as Hodgkinson but the story has strangely gone dark. A CBS executive said that she had no sympathy for the Vegas victims because they were all "right wing gun nuts themselves".  It gives you an insight into the mainstream liberal mind these days. The Baptist Church killer hated Christians and Christians are often republicans. Every one of the mass murderers violated at least half a dozen laws and it took an NRA member to bring down Kelley.
> ...


Wrong.  Hunting with semi-autos is legal in every state except Pennsylvania and Delaware.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Took longer than that for the Vegas shooter, the Sutherland shooter--people heard the long pauses while they reloaded.  What are you, the Rifleman?
Never mind, you're probably too young to know who I mean.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I've shot some fallen trees.  The twigs on the branches make good targets for accuracy.

But I mostly shoot cans, bottles, old books, the occasional obsolete mp3 player or cell phone, whatever's laying around the house.


----------



## miketx (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > You are sure?  Provide a link saying semi-automatic rifles are illegal to hunt with.
> ...


You have very little understanding of guns and hunting don't you?  Why would anyone unload a magazine on a deer? lol! BTW, this is a typical semi automatic hunting rifle.




If you miss with the first shot the deer is usually long gone before you can aim again. If you aren't sure what aiming is, I'm sure we can help you there.


----------



## eddiew37 (Nov 15, 2017)

miketx said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Cancer isn't either  but why try for cures?   You can't see your way to want stricter gun laws?  That CAN be implemented?


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > You are sure?  Provide a link saying semi-automatic rifles are illegal to hunt with.
> ...



The poster said semi-automatic rifles are ILLEGAL to hunt with, which is not correct except in 4 or 5 states.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 15, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



Tell me what new gun laws will do what the ones we already have but do not enforce don't do


----------



## eddiew37 (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Good old Chuck


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



So why aren't you working as a community organizer in Chicago to stop the gun violence there?


----------



## eddiew37 (Nov 15, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Well start by punishing those preventing those laws from being implemented   even if it means putting the NRA in jails.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



So cops guns will be illegal too?  Do you know what they call police officers who prefer revolvers to semi-automatics?  

The deceased.

I have an AR-15 that my daughter learned to shoot with.  Now, as an officer in the Army, she is the best female shooter in her unit and better than a good number of the male soldiers under her command.


----------



## westwall (Nov 15, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...










The ones preventing the laws from being implemented are progressive groups like the ACLU.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Why do you want to take my weapons? I did nothing wrong.

I shoot hundreds of rounds when I go shooting with my wife and daughters .


----------



## miketx (Nov 15, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


You are sick! For years the NRA has tried to get laws pass that send people to prison for at least 5 years if they use a gun in crime. Liberal assholes block it.


----------



## miketx (Nov 15, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Whenever there's a shooting the gun banners always want to to disarm the people that had nothing to do with it.


----------



## miketx (Nov 15, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


How about enforcing the laws already there that would have prevented a lot of these mass shootings? Dont wanna talk about that do ya?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



There are practically no handguns with 5 round magazines.

My handgun holds 11.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...




Yeah....the Las Vegas guy....passed your federally mandated background check.

The Texas guy, passed your federally mandated backround check but wasn't legally able to own the gun.

The California guy, could not legally buy, own or carry the gun....how did he get them?


The other guy you failed to mention....the Texas, NRA instructor with his personal AR-15 civilian rifle saved 26 lives by shooting the church shooter and driving him away from the church....long before the police showed up....and as the California killer shows, stopping him the way the NRA instructor did with his AR-15 civilain rifle....may likely have saved even more lives....


There are 13 million AR-15s in Civilian hands......at this point 2 were misused, one was used to stop the other guy......and wedon't know what the california shooter was shooting....


----------



## jknowgood (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


I'm sure those countries don't celebrate mental illness the way a lot of Americans do.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




A rental truck kills people faster.......

Las Vegas...58 people killed in 11 minutes.

Texas...26 people killed....stopped by an NRA instructor who used an AR-15 civilian rifle, saving another 26 lives.

Rental truck, Nice, France.....89 people murdered, over 450 injured in 5 minutes.

If they really wanted to kill people they would use rental trucks.....


----------



## jc456 (Nov 15, 2017)

2 dead, 9 injured in shootings in Chicago


"Eleven people were shot, two fatally, in Chicago between Tuesday morning and early Wednesday."

Why aren't you gun grabbers ever interested in these murders that are weekly in Chitown?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

miketx said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


You're such a sweetie to help me out, Mike!  My student didn't unload a magazine on a deer and he explained to me why.
You see, homicidal maniacs DO spray their bullets without "aiming again," because they are not being responsible hunters.   So they can go real fast.
Marion says he sprays rabbits, pretty sure.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




considering there are 600 million guns in private hands.....and Americans use their guns 1,500,000 times a year....more lives are saved with guns than democrats and criminals take with guns....


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 15, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



No one is preventing existing laws from being enforced.

The parties responsible for not enforcing the laws on the books are government law enforcement and judicial agencies.

Are you going to throw cops, district attorneys and judges in jail for not enforcing the laws we already have on the books?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > You are sure?  Provide a link saying semi-automatic rifles are illegal to hunt with.
> ...



It doesn't tear up anything if you miss!  DUH!


----------



## eddiew37 (Nov 15, 2017)

westwall said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Yeah  they love seeing deaths and destruction by guns


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


It's not about you; it's about the type of gun and the damage it can do.  To me it is a form of risk reduction.  Nothing is perfect and I'm not saying you did anything wrong.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2017)

cwise76 said:


> Let’s just make sure there aren’t any roadblocks that will keep these sickos out of the gun aisle at wall mart. I mean what’s the worst that could happen?
> Guns, guns and more guns for everyone!!!!




You may have a point...more guns, less crime


We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600  million guns in private hands and over 16.3  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## RealDave (Nov 15, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> I see the gun grabbers are trying to politicize a tragedy again. Illegal drugs kill 4,500 each year and these same freaks want to legalize drugs.[/QU


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




Which ones?  Britain now has a huge gun crime problem, Australia dittos....Canada...dittos......if you want to live in a police state like Japan, then you might have a low gun crime rate....but then you give up search and seizure protections as well as all sorts of other rights......


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I can change magazines on an AK-47 in about 2 seconds in the middle of a firefight.  Practice, practice, practice.

The special ops troops I work with like that!


----------



## westwall (Nov 15, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...








No, what they love seeing is the US Court system rendered completely helpless.  They will fight for every violent asshole leftist out there.  But a rightwinger who doesn't want to bake a cake..... forget it.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




Except for France, Germany, Norway, Australia....almost a dozen in the last few years.....


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You people make it about ALL gun owners.

The current thinking is one person kills with a gun then we have to do something to ALL gun owners .

If that's the way you want to live then be consistent and apply that "logic" to all laws


----------



## RealDave (Nov 15, 2017)

OK, good job whackos

We got the truck argument.

We got the definition of assault rifle argument

We got the good guy with a gun argument

We got input from the Limbaugh dittoheads

I know you can do better.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




Yet...........you have had almost 3 mass shootings recently in Britain, and Australia has almost had a dozen.....France has already had them, as has Germany, and Norway......that they haven't had more is because of their cultures...but that is changing.....


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



The ultimate risk reduction is for you to crawl under your bed and stay there, even though there are risks associated even with doing that.  The bed could fall, the house could catch fire, etc.

That's not much of a life!


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




No....we put background checks into place to keep felons from getting guns....and the government keeps giving felons guns.....


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> OK, good job whackos
> 
> We got the truck argument.
> 
> ...


We don't have to do better because you are doing nothing but regurgitating the same old control freak rhetoric.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




No moron...get the facts right......Semi auto rifles are not Assault weapons....military weapons have to have select fire capabiltiy...civilian semi auto rifles can't be fired automatically.....

And yes....the ban banned rifles and did nothing to stop crime or mass shootings.......it was just as useless as current background checks.


----------



## KissMy (Nov 15, 2017)

westwall said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> ...



The law won't stop every one, but does lower the them. It would work better if list were public on smart phones like the sex offenders registry so people could keep an eye on them.


----------



## eddiew37 (Nov 15, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


With all the stupid laws  being enforced how can those we depend on not enforce any law as basic as gun laws?


----------



## whitehall (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > How are semi-automatic rifles "not good" for hunting or self defense? The typical anti gun screed is careful to omit the fact that the last three mass murders were committed by registered democrats and left wing hate mongers. How many people recognize the name " James Hodgkinson"? They should except the MSM was careful to bury the story of a crazy Sanders democrat opening fire on a baseball team full of republicans. How many people know that Hodgkinson had a list of republican targets in his pocket and that he might have been in communication with democrat politicians before he opened fire on republicans? Vegas mass murderer Stephen Paddock was probably influenced by the same left wing crazy hatred as Hodgkinson but the story has strangely gone dark. A CBS executive said that she had no sympathy for the Vegas victims because they were all "right wing gun nuts themselves".  It gives you an insight into the mainstream liberal mind these days. The Baptist Church killer hated Christians and Christians are often republicans. Every one of the mass murderers violated at least half a dozen laws and it took an NRA member to bring down Kelley.
> ...


How about (pathetic) disabled hunters? Should they be allowed to use a semi auto rifle? We are getting into the arena of the absurd when anti-gun left wing angry crazies start recommending weapons for home defense but a Ruger 10-22 semi automatic seems to be the choice for varments of the domestic as well as garden type.. It should be noted that the crazy angry anti-gun left tried to blame Rush Limbaugh for the tragic shooting of Congresswoman Gabby Gifford by a schizophrenic registered democrat.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I am referring to hand guns. Good gawd. I cant do this anymore with you... lol


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




The law hasn't stopped any mass shooters.....most of them pass background checks and get the guns legally, the others, even felons and those indicted for felonies....either pass the background checks due to government fuck ups, or steal their guns...like the last guy......

But.....the law abiding gun owners, they obey those laws......achieving nothing...


----------



## eddiew37 (Nov 15, 2017)

westwall said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


And when a dem breaks a law hang him and when a republican gets caught ,,it's political


----------



## jc456 (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> OK, good job whackos
> 
> We got the truck argument.
> 
> ...


2 dead, 9 injured in shootings in Chicago


"Eleven people were shot, two fatally, in Chicago between Tuesday morning and early Wednesday."

Why aren't you gun grabbers ever interested in these murders that are weekly in Chitown?


----------



## jc456 (Nov 15, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


shit, could be an earthquake and eat her up.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 15, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


----------



## miketx (Nov 15, 2017)

jc456 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > OK, good job whackos
> ...


They only look at the niggas come voting season.


----------



## miketx (Nov 15, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


Fantasizing early huh crybaby.


----------



## RealDave (Nov 15, 2017)

hunarcy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


I clearly state that some states that had candy-assed, poor shooting hunters allowed semi-automatics.  Heck, they need the herd whittled down.

Heck why not tote that couch  in the woods, bring the beer, have a seat, send out the dogs, put out the bait & load up that semi-automatic.

You guys are such pathetic hunters. If you need more that one shot, you shouldn't have taken the first one.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



We have suffered from mass shootings for years.  Not reactionary, nice try.


----------



## RealDave (Nov 15, 2017)

miketx said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



I don't know which is more pathetic.  You, for using your racial slur, or the asshole that agreed.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Perhaps it wouldn't HAVE to be about "all" gun owners if gun owners were willing to have more regulation around who can own a gun, etc.  I really like the sound of the recent law in California that allows law enforcement to take a person's guns temporarily for good cause and then it is adjudicated by a judge.  That law nationwide might have prevented two of the shootings we've recently had.


----------



## miketx (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Poor little offended sissy. I was just telling the truth crybaby.


----------



## westwall (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...








No it doesn't.  The only people who follow gun bans are those who follow the law.  Criminals don't.  That's why they're called criminals.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Almost?  Could you be more of a joke?


----------



## jc456 (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


no one agreed with him.  you must be blind.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

2aguy said:


> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> > Let’s just make sure there aren’t any roadblocks that will keep these sickos out of the gun aisle at wall mart. I mean what’s the worst that could happen?
> ...



FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year


----------



## miketx (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You really don't know shit about hunting do you? The vast majority of hunters use bolt actions. I would use a semi for dangerous game.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


again, we're asking what it is you want. Can't you articulate what it is you think should be done that would prevent a nutjob from shooting people.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I don't know where you get that solution from anything I've said.  I have a right to NOT expect to be gunned down on the way to the grocery store, goddamit, and you're not going to change my mind.  What about my rights and the rights of everyone minding their own business who happens to be out and about in public?


----------



## westwall (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...









Really?  Which two?  The vegas asshole was a multi millionaire who could have bought his way out of anything.  The asshole in Texas was ALREADY a prohibited person.  What exactly did that accomplish?  This most recent asshole was a loon, out on bail from a ADW charge, with numerous complaints against him and a judicial system that bent over backwards to make sure he was on the street.  With this assholes past he should have been sitting in jail waiting for his trial.  In all the cases but the first I see a government failure.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> OK, good job whackos
> 
> We got the truck argument.
> 
> ...



They keep saying the same BS while the corpses pile up.  Meanwhile the only proven solution is gun control.


----------



## westwall (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > OK, good job whackos
> ...







Show us a single country where a gun ban has worked.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


A ban on semiautomatic rifles.  Limited size magazines for handguns.  More accurate reporting of arrests to the federal data bank that does background checks on gun purchases.  The ability of law enforcement to confiscate an individual's weapons temporarily, pending a speedy hearing, if the individual is acting erratic and homicidal or making threats on people's lives.


----------



## miketx (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


LOL! You just said you want the government to take peoples guns. Someone tries to take mine and if I can I'll shoot at least one of them.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

westwall said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Every civilized country with gun control does not have a gun problem.  Where has it not worked?


----------



## westwall (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...








No ban has ever worked yet so what makes you think they will all of sudden magically work now?


----------



## KissMy (Nov 15, 2017)

Earlier this month, sheriff's deputies arrested David Kenneth Smith, 39, of Los Angeles, after learning he emailed a video link to an instructor at Soka University in Aliso Viejo, California, where Smith was once a student. The video shows Smith "sitting with a semi-automatic pistol on his chest talking about the university,"

The video is one of several recently recorded and posted on Smith's YouTube channel that show Smith talking "about his desire to engage in a 'killing,' " according to the Orange County Sheriff's Department. In another video, he says he'd "rather go on a killing spree" after debating whether he should do that or commit suicide.

Deputies were notified of the email and within 48 hours arrested Smith. They seized nine fully loaded firearms On Monday, Smith pleaded not guilty to one felony count of making criminal threats, according to the Orange County District Attorney's Office. His bail was set at $1 million. A pretrial hearing is scheduled for November 15.


----------



## miketx (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > OK, good job whackos
> ...


We have gun control and the bastards you worship won't enforce it.


----------



## eddiew37 (Nov 15, 2017)

miketx said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Fantasy??  you've been sleeping rip?  It's either fantasy or false news, Repubs hands are clean   lol


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

miketx said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Your life must not be worth much.  Die for an inanimate object?  Sad.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

westwall said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Try every single industrialized country in the world.  Not bans, necessarily, but strict gun control.  They are not dying by the gazillions from shooting each other.


----------



## westwall (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...








OOOOOPS!  Looks like you don't know how to read.

*Gun crime in London increases by 42%*

*Gun crime in London rises by 42%*


----------



## jc456 (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


for what reasons?  you have no evidence they are a threat.  more violence is done with hand guns.  what you propose does not stop killing, so it becomes a waste of money and time.  why aren't you for legislation that says you commit a crime with a gun you get a mandatory sentence of 50 years?


----------



## RealDave (Nov 15, 2017)

Blah Blah Blah

Crazy people that do mass killings want to own assault type rifles.

Sounds to me that a good spot to weed them out is by sending all buyers of these guns to be checked out mentally.

From posters here, they would probably identify at least half as having mental issues.

I mean really, whoi is dumb enough to argue we shouldn't ban these weapons because trucks can be used ti kill people.  

Or, we need these weapons to shoot other people with these weapons so we can't ban them.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

miketx said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



It is extrmely weak thanks to the NRA.


----------



## miketx (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Better than being on my knees like you coward.


----------



## whitehall (Nov 15, 2017)

Lefties who never set foot in the field often rely on political dogma and left  wing blogs to frame their pathetic argument rather than reality. They are quick to call law abiding hunters "pathetic" if they have a quick second shot in a semi-automatic rifle to kill an animal rather than letting it run off and bleed to death. It really gets crazy when the anti-gun left presumes to judge the right of a law abiding citizen to use the same semi-auto rifle as a home defense weapon.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

We need to start with a ban on high capacity magazines.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


you know who had the strictest gun control in the country?  Chicago.  Duh


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

miketx said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Thank you.  It's the same around here.  Don't know about bear hunters.  Most of the people I know hunt deer.


----------



## eddiew37 (Nov 15, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


Whats  Moores excuse Will?  Laugh all you will ,the truth is out there to see


----------



## miketx (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Liar. The media scum you worship has reported time after time the latest shooter in california was practically ignored by the police after repeated complaints of threats and law violations with guns.. So stop your bullshit lying!


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Better work on a Constitutional Amendment.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

miketx said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



You are the coward hiding behind your guns while women and children die.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> We need to start with a ban on high capacity magazines.


 articulate why?  then post the statistics that show the danger.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Too bad the states around them don't.  Ask a Chicago cop where the illegal guns are coming from.  He'll tell you.


----------



## westwall (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...







Sure they are.  Paris France had over 130 killed.  Norway had over 77 killed by one asshole.  Just last year an asshole shot 45 killing ten in Munich.  You might want to actually read what is going on instead of listening to the anti gun morons here who can't seem to pay attention to what is happening in the real world.


----------



## miketx (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Got a link to that liar? Where did I hide, when, with what gun while who was murdered?


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Not true actually.


----------



## miketx (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Why don't he arrest them if he knows?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Sorry!  That is not due process.  Haul him before a judge and THEN take away the guns after due process is completed.

What would stop anyone from telling the police, "Hey!  This guy is doing a lot of target practice in his back yard"?   The cops then confiscate his weapons and prevent him from participating in his shooting match that weekend.

That law if you described it correctly is unconstitutional.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

miketx said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Every mass shooting.  You ensure guns are easy for them to get.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 15, 2017)

People really need to learn the difference between an assault rifle and semi automatic.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

westwall said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


It's reduction, not magic fairy dust.  And it works EVERYWHERE it is used.


----------



## miketx (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


They don't have all our doped up democrats being fueled and fanned by media bastards.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > We need to start with a ban on high capacity magazines.
> ...



Vegas and Orlando.  Just look at the body counts.


----------



## KissMy (Nov 15, 2017)

westwall said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Did I ever say to ban good law abiding citizens or create any regulations to trip them up & take their guns? - No!

I only want restrictions on bad guys, mentally ill. suicidal, drug users, violent abusers.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 15, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


And everyone realizes that rental trucks are designed exclusively to kill as many people as possible as quickly as possible.  Unlike assault rifles which are, as every gun lover knows, a benign inanimate object incapable of killing anyone without a Muslim at the trigger.


----------



## RealDave (Nov 15, 2017)

whitehall said:


> Lefties who never set foot in the field often rely on political dogma and left  wing blogs to frame their pathetic argument rather than reality. They are quick to call law abiding hunters "pathetic" if they have a quick second shot in a semi-automatic rifle to kill an animal rather than letting it run off and bleed to death. It really gets crazy when the anti-gun left presumes to judge the right of a law abiding citizen to use the same semi-auto rifle as a home defense weapon.


 I get it.  You feel sorry for the animal you just made a bad shot on.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


what's that have to do with anything?  the fact is the city of chicago once had the strictest gun laws and the most violence with guns.  The law abiding citizen couldn't even buy a gun.  It had to go to court to get that changed.  so your comeback is weak.   New York has other states with weaker laws and didn't end up like chicago.  so, the statistics don't back your theory.  try again.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> People really need to learn the difference between an assault rifle and semi automatic.



Who cares?  A semi automatic sure did kill
a lot in Vegas.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> People really need to learn the difference between an assault rifle and semi automatic.


Assault rifles are machine guns and military weapons, aren't they?  Which are already 99% illegal in this country.  Yes, yes, you can own an antique machine gun after jumping through a million hoops, as one of our posters here likes to point out.

Semiautomatics were designed to mimic the military weapons, and they fire a lot of bullets way faster than any civilian needs.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Lefties who never set foot in the field often rely on political dogma and left  wing blogs to frame their pathetic argument rather than reality. They are quick to call law abiding hunters "pathetic" if they have a quick second shot in a semi-automatic rifle to kill an animal rather than letting it run off and bleed to death. It really gets crazy when the anti-gun left presumes to judge the right of a law abiding citizen to use the same semi-auto rifle as a home defense weapon.
> ...


so are you in favor of stricter sentences for using guns in a crime?  say 50 years in prison for a crime with a gun?  why are you against that?


----------



## westwall (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...







It has worked NOWHERE.  The reason why Europe was less violent is they had killed off all of their violent men in two world wars.  Here in the USA we didn't.  We still have them, and they have been augmented by violent third world illegal aliens who have brought their cultures of violence with them.  Take a look at all of the violent crime that is being committed out there and it is black on black, and hispanic on hispanic gangs that are doing the majority of the shooting.  Why the fuck should I have my rights taken away from me based on the criminal activities of violent gang members?

People who will ignore every law you pass?  

Now, Europe is getting a healthy dose of third world refugees moving to their countries and lo and behold violent crime is sky rocketing as is gun crime.  Go figure.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You have a right not to be shot by a criminal?  I think everyone would agree that would be ideal.  You do NOT have the right to take away my weapons just to make you feel better.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Why is it that anytime someone talks about problems in the black community, Chicago comes up.  Anytime we are talking about gun control nationwide, Chicago comes up.  Why is that?  A deflection, perhaps?


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

jc456 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



We already have the fullest jails in the world and have the most guns.  It's clear we need to do something else.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


well it did. the courts finally ruled the law didn't allow law abiding citizen the right to defend themself and family.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


If it made us all safer, perhaps we should have the right to take away just the semiautomatic rifles, though.


----------



## westwall (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...








Why is it that you wish to punish tens of millions of law abiding people for the criminal misdeeds of less than 50,000 people?


----------



## RealDave (Nov 15, 2017)

miketx said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



The subject is hunters demanding to use semiautomatics.

I have hunted deer in the psst, for years.    Bolt action is good enough.


----------



## westwall (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...








They already did that in Paris France.  Net result over 130 DEAD.  How exactly is that a endorsement for gun bans?


----------



## jc456 (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


so you protect criminals.  hmmmm your issue isn't the nut job, it's the law abiding people.  great way to step out.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...


/——/There is no such thing as an assault weapon, try as hard as you may to demonize an inanimate object.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

westwall said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You can't have a weapon for mass killing.  What a horrible punishment.  Such a snowflake.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


or, we could just say let's give out death sentences and just resolve the planet of the criminal with a gun.  I mean that nasty gun is awful and you want to take its life.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



No.  I stated facts.  We have the fullest jails in the world and the most guns.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



More accurate reporting?  No new law.  I know of two incidents where this was messed up: Texas and Charleston.  You can legislate the reporting agencies to do a better job. 

If they are acting erratic and homicidal, you can already lock someone up.  No new law.

The others we already discussed that you are not punishing criminals but the law abiding.

So, in reality, you have nothing.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


where has that worked?  name one place.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


why? a revolver is a semi automatic gun.


----------



## Crixus (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...






Tissue?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

westwall said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I never fight with a mod, but I think you've got the wrong end of the stick on this one.
There is plenty of evidence to the contrary and I am sure you have been shown those facts before, so I won't trouble myself presenting any of it again--this isn't your first rodeo.
How you can blame the mass shootings like Vegas, Sutherland, and the one yesterday in California, not to mention all the ones before, on illegal aliens, for heavens sake?  I am talking about our homicidal culture in combination with lethal weapons that are owned by all and sundry.  It's a disaster waiting to happen and it seems to be happening every week, every month.  Innocent people including kids are dying, and it's not illegals!
That's all I'm going to say to you about it.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I replied to that earlier.  Read the thread.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > People really need to learn the difference between an assault rifle and semi automatic.
> ...


A gun lover will drown you with the minutiae and tedium of the lexicon of all things firearm.  They will point out your folly in wadding into the world of guns and attempting a solution to the havoc guns bring.

They will tell you that as no law designed by the mind of man can act as a panacea, no further laws need be written.  The perfect is the enemy of the pragmatic.  They will tell you that gun control laws are ineffective.  They will say gun control laws are unconstitutional.  They will tell you that any gun control efforts will inevitably end in forcible confiscation of all guns.

And that attitude renders them as complicit in mass shootings.  As gun lovers cannot imagine any solution to the problem, as they defend the use of these weapons, we can reliably point to gun lovers as co-conspirators in gun violence.

Gun lovers dismiss any discussion of solutions.  They have factored in the blood of innocent victims as the cost of doing business in a society where weapons of warfare are available to everyone.  Great n lovers and their powerful lobbies are therefore complicit murderers until they collectively assume some responsibility for the scourge of gun violence.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


you wish to blame law abiding people for Las Vegas and Texas?  is that what you're saying?  how is it they had anything to do with them?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



What keeps someone from buying a gun legally in Illinois and then illegally taking it into Chicago?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

westwall said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Attacks by an organized terrorist organization are not under discussion here.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



I note you have no suggestions either because you are  complicit in the ignorance of the gun grabbers.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Why?  Were their guns legal in France?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


That's part of the problem.  If your neighbor makes it easy to buy guns, people will do exactly that.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > People really need to learn the difference between an assault rifle and semi automatic.
> ...


No a man using a modified semi automatic did. Guns don’t fire on their own or modify themselves.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You have no evidence to support that contention.  None!


----------



## jc456 (Nov 15, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


no, no one has a right not to be shot.  No one, we live in a free society and we relinquish that right as part of our freedom.  we have a right to defend ourself and at present that right is under attack by those who have no idea what they talk about.  they don't even know a revolver is a semi automatic weapon.  confiscation is their end game.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


that question is too stupid to bother with


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Those laws are already on the books.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


so what?  just make legislation that a crime with a gun is a death sentence.  let's remove the evil not the gun.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > People really need to learn the difference between an assault rifle and semi automatic.
> ...


Unless it is modified a semi automatic only fires as fast as one can pull the trigger.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



So, you admit that gun bans failed to stop the violence?


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...




I would feel a lot safer if we committed you to the psych ward instead.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


You know better, Mr. I-Can-Reload-My-Gun-In-2-Seconds-with-Special-Ops-Watching.
All the cold hard facts in the world are out there supporting it and you just don't like it.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...


"Assault type rifles" aka cosmetics. Love the random tossing around of the words "tactical gear" Either you're a typical leftwing anti-constitutionalist and do not know your ass from a hole in the ground on the subject of firearms or your one of the insidious gun grabbers. You knows the garbage you are spewing is complete and utter bullshit but you don't care as long as you make the morons shit their pants in a hurry to take away the rights of others.


----------



## TheDude (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...



I believe in common sense (cough!) gun control AND enforcement. 

It's pretty bad out there.  At some point we need to evaluate the reasons why, and I promise you it's Hollywood, entertainment, shit music & lyrics, over-population, multi-culture, dishonest/crooked/poor role models and leaders, PC, and contrary thought.

I'd love to hear why I'm wrong. Assuming I'm not, considering the above, which side of center would most likely be the greatest offender?


Guns are a piece as well, but it's pretty fucking small.


----------



## KissMy (Nov 15, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


What are you talking about? You can CCW in Chicago.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


I know.  Are you talking about a bump stock? 
My student was telling me something about a gun that would shoot a 5 bullet burst with one pull of the trigger, but he doesn't really know much about guns.  He doesn't even own one.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...


English.....



LEARN IT.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > People really need to learn the difference between an assault rifle and semi automatic.
> ...



They do NOT mimic military weapons.  Anyone trying to hit their target will never use full auto anyway!  You can't hit a damn thing that way!


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 15, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


My solution is the total ban on the sale, manufacture, distribution, importation and possession of all firearms with a semi-automatic firing system and can be fitted with a magazine of greater than ten rounds.  Such weapons should be bought back by the federal government at 150% of market value for the first 18 months, 100% for six months after that and 50% for the final six months.  After that the sale, distribution importation and possession will be punished by a $150,000 fine and five years in federal prison for each weapon.


----------



## whitehall (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Lefties who never set foot in the field often rely on political dogma and left  wing blogs to frame their pathetic argument rather than reality. They are quick to call law abiding hunters "pathetic" if they have a quick second shot in a semi-automatic rifle to kill an animal rather than letting it run off and bleed to death. It really gets crazy when the anti-gun left presumes to judge the right of a law abiding citizen to use the same semi-auto rifle as a home defense weapon.
> ...


Well yeah. Got a problem with that?


----------



## KissMy (Nov 15, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


No there is not laws banning this. Only some convicted criminals get banned. There is no publicized registry of dangerous, suicidal, criminal, & violent people.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Those would be assault weapons which we have already discussed.  That is not a semi-automatic.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


That’s one way but there are videos on YouTube showing how to covert a semi automatic to a fully automatic. The reality is anything that is manufactured can be modified to do things beyond its original design.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 15, 2017)

cwise76 said:


> Let’s just make sure there aren’t any roadblocks that will keep these sickos out of the gun aisle at wall mart. I mean what’s the worst that could happen?
> Guns, guns and more guns for everyone!!!!


There are road blocks.  Maybe try decaf?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Why would it be published?  It would serve no purpose. 

These people should already be banned form purchasing firearms.


----------



## BluesLegend (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> OK, good job whackos
> 
> We got the truck argument.
> 
> ...



The 2nd amendment, suck it. Go ahead amend the Constitution if you think you can muster the votes.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 15, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Incorrect.  No one has dismissed discussions on solutions.  We've simply dismissed the lefts alleged solutions as unworkable and wrong.


----------



## KissMy (Nov 15, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



How do you know if the guy down the street with a stack of 60 round magazines & a pair of M-4 rifles is not suicidal or on psyco drugs?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



They don't make it easy.  They have to pass the same background check that everyone else in the country does.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Well., sheepdip, there was an assault rifle ban & guess the fuck what, it banned certain semi-automatic rifles.



No it didn't ... It didn't ban semi automatic weapons.

It banned *the purchase *of a weapon that contained more than one of these items ... Folding stock, pistol grip, flash suppressor and grenade launcher.
Furthermore ... It didn't ban the after market purchase of any of those items ... Nor restrict the ability to add them to the weapon you purchased without them.

People had the misconception certain semi automatic weapons were banned because they had at least two of those items prior to the ban.
Of course they had no idea that a flash suppressor can be sold separately and screwed on the end of the barrel.
Same with the folding stock being an after market option ... The grenade launcher might not be so easy to come by.

Furthermore ... The Assault Weapons ban actually resulted in doubling the number of "scary guns" owned by private citizens.
It also assisted in clearing out some of the overstock on surplus 30 round pre ban magazines which were grandfathered into compliance.

.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 15, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Q.E.D.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Well, if he has M-4s they are stolen and he needs to be arrested.

I guess you would have to ask the person, wouldn't you? I don't recommend that just in case you are correct.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



What regulation do you want that we don't already have?

Felons cannot own guns, the adjudicated mentally ill cannot own guns, people with domestic violence convictions cannot own guns

This Asshole in CA was in jail for domestic violence and was let out on bail.  Maybe that's the problem here.

He had weapons that were illegal in CA.

Tell me what any of that has to do with other gun owners.


----------



## BluesLegend (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



How do you know if the guy down the street is infested with HIV and is about to infect a bunch of gay people?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The feds already tried that so called assault weapon ban and guess what?

It made absolutely no difference in the murder rate.

And rifles of any kind account for less than 2% of all murders.  I don't see how you can say rifles are the biggest problem when it come to murder in this country that they need to be banned.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


So no one gets killed with a gun in the UK?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



The Special Ops guys are my TARGETS!

You have no facts!  We have destroyed every single argument you gun grabbers come up with.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> We need to start with a ban on high capacity magazines.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 15, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Of course people get killed in the U.K.  No law is a panacea.  No law PREVENTS all crime.  Stop making the perfect the enemy of the pragmatic.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 15, 2017)

Thousand gun laws but this next one will solve it


----------



## BluesLegend (Nov 15, 2017)

These people already ignore existing gun control laws, how will even more gun control laws solve the problem? Or are the gun control freaks just using this shooting to attack law abiding gun owners?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



The murder rate did not decrease in countries after their strict gun control laws were put on the books

Murder and homicide rates before and after gun bans - Crime Prevention Research Center


----------



## idb (Nov 15, 2017)

Siete said:


> Trump should have stopped all of those killings - he promised he would stop terrorism during his campaign - in fact, almost daily.
> 
> WTF  happened


He was also supposed to have taken everyone's guns away...WTF happened?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



If you are a resident of Chicago, you cannot buy a gun because there are no guns stores in Chicago, dumb ass!

I love how you just agreed with my point!  Try reading it again.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 15, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Yeah why would we want to imprison people who actually commit crimes with guns


----------



## KissMy (Nov 15, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > We need to start with a ban on high capacity magazines.



It took the Vegas shooter at least 25 seconds to reload mags with enough rounds to last 10 seconds firing about 9 rounds a second.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 15, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


The pragmatic would be to enforce the gun laws we already have with harsh sentencing and no parole not blaming all gun owners for the actions of fucking criminals.

Commit any crime while in possession of a firearm even if that fire arm was never drawn automatic 25 years no parole

Commit any crime and draw a firearm during the commission of that crime even if the gun is not fired  35 years no parole

Commit any crime and fire a gun during the commission of that crime and no one gets injured or killed 50 years no parole

Commit a crime and injure or kill with a firearm during the commission of that crime  LIFE no parole

That is gun control


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



And you timed him?

That is a bullshit statement because you have no idea what he was doing in that room.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




No joke.....they had gunmen in public places...their gun control laws didn't stop them.  The only thing stopping them from being mass public shootings is the gunment either didn't kill enough because they didn't want to shoot more, or they were bad shots and wounded  instead of killing...

Tell me.....how is anything other than luck that kept these from being mass shootings...since the shooter obviously was able to get a gun and shoot people in gun free Australia...right?

6/5/17


‘Terror’ gunman was on parole

POLICE are investigating possible terror links to a siege in which officers gunned down one man and found another dead in Melbourne’s southeast.

A *senior law enforcement figure said the gunman was on parole for a criminal offence and rated as a low-risk figure of interest to counter-terror authorities.*

*The Herald Sun has revealed the gunman was Yacqub Khayre, a Somali refugee who was known to counter-terrorism police.*

Police shot and killed Khayre, a second man was found dead in the foyer of an apartment building in Brighton *and three cops sustained gunshot wounds in the bloody hostage drama.*

A male caller to the Channel 7 newsroom in Melbourne said: “This is for IS” and “this is for Al-Qaeda.” The station said a woman could be heard screaming in the background.

A Victoria Police statement confirmed police are investigating whether the incident is terrorism related.
===========

March 2016....


Number of shootings in Melbourne area continues to rise

*Three people will appear in court in Geelong after shots were fired between two moving cars on Thursday night, as the problem with gun-related violence in the Melbourne area continues to escalate.*

The shooting at Geelong and another separate incident at Frankston brings to 10 the number of shootings in the Melbourne and Geelong areas since February 2.

Three people were arrested after shots were fired between two moving cars just before 6:30pm at Norlane.
--------
4/28/16  gang shooting in Perth


No Cookies | Perth Now

tensions had since risen between the Rebels and the Coffin Cheaters, he said.


“That’s something that I cannot elaborate on further at this time,” Det Insp Fyfe said.

“We know both gangs were there.

“The offender or offenders, I do not believe they are a threat to the community in general.”

He said police were yet to identify a suspect, but were speaking with the two surviving victims.

*Det Insp Fyfe said at least eight shots were fired from two different types of guns, one of which was a semi-automatic, and one bullet went through a car in the street, so it was fortunate no innocent bystanders were hurt.*

4/28/16 port arthur shooting with assault rifle..

Man found shot in Port Arthur

Port Arthur Police are investigating a shooting at Dewalt and W. 14th Street.  Police got the call at about 10:45 p.m. Thursday.  When they arrived on the scene they found a 29-year-old man laying outside a car that was riddled with bullets.  The man had a gunshot wound to the leg and was taken to Christus Southeast Texas St. Elizabeth in Beaumont. His injuries are not life-threatening. 
*Police say they believe the gun used was some sort of an assault rifle. There is no word on any suspects at this time. *

*----------------------*
4/29/16....

'This isn't a random shooting': Man targeted in Sydney killing

A gunman is at large after a "targeted" shooting in Sydney's south-west that has left one man dead and two other people injured.
---------------------
Timeline of major crimes in Australia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

25 January 1996 – Hillcrest murders – Peter May shot and killed his three children, his estranged wife and her parents in the Brisbane suburb of Hillcrest before killing himself.[54]

16 August 1998 – Victorian police officers Gary Silk and Rodney Miller were shot dead in an ambush by Bendali Debs and Jason Joseph Roberts in the Moorabbin Police murders.

3 August 1999 – La Trobe University shooting – Jonathan Brett Horrocks walked into the cafeteria in La Trobe university in Melbourne Victoria armed with a 38 caliber revolver handgun and opened fire killing Leon Capraro the boss and manager off the cafeteria and wounding a woman who was a student at the university.

26 May 2002 – A Vietnamese man walked into a Vietnamese wedding reception in Cabramatta Sydney, New South Wales armed with a handgun and opened fire wounding seven people.


*21 October 2002 – Monash University shooting – Huan Xiang opened fire in a tutorial room, killing two and injuring five.*



*18 June 2007 – Melbourne CBD shooting – Christopher Wayne Hudson opened fire on three people, killing one and seriously wounding two others who intervened when Hudson was assaulting his girlfriend at a busy Melbourne intersection during the morning peak. He gave himself up to police in Wallan, Victoria on 20 June.[71]*

28 April 2011 – 2011 Hectorville siege – Donato Anthony Corbo shot dead Kobus and Annetjie Snyman and their son-in-law Luc Mombers and seriously wounded Mr Mombers' 14-year-old son Marcel and a police officer at Hectorville, South Australia before being arrested after an eight-hour stand off.

28 April 2012 – A man opened fire in a busy shopping mall in Robina on the Gold Coast shooting Bandidos bikie Jacques Teamo. A woman who was an innocent bystander was also injured from a shotgun blast to the leg. Neither of the victims died, but the incident highlighted the recent increase in gun crime across major Australian cities including Sydney, Brisbane and Adelaide.[_citation needed_]

23 May 2012 – Christopher 'Badness' Binse, a career criminal well known to police, was arrested after a 44-hour siege at an East Keilor home in Melbourne's north west. During the siege, Binse fired several shots at police and refused to co-operate with negotiators; eventually tear gas had to be used to force him out of the house, at which point he refused to put down his weapon and was then sprayed with a volley of non-lethal bullets.[_citation needed_]

8 March 2013 – Queen Street mall siege – Lee Matthew Hiller entered the shopping mall on Queen Street Brisbane Queensland armed with a revolver and threatened shoppers and staff with the revolver, causing a 90-minute siege which ended when Hiller was shot and wounded in the arm by a police officer from the elite Specialist Emergency Response Team. Hiller was then later taken to hospital and was treated for his injury; he pleaded gulity to 20 charges and was sentenced to four-and-a-half years in jail with a non-parole period of two years and three months.[_citation needed_]
*9 September 2014 – Lockhart massacre* – Geoff Hunt shot and killed his wife, Kim, his 10-year-old son Fletcher, and his daughters Mia, eight and Phoebe, six before killing himself on a farm in Lockhart in the Riverina district near Wagga Wagga New South Wales. The body of Geoff Hunt and a firearm are later found in a dam on the farm by police divers and a suicide note written by Geoff Hunt is also found inside the house on the farm.[_citation needed_]

7 November 2014 – Jordy Brook carjacked a Channel 7 news cameraman at gun point during a crime spree on the Sunshine Coast, Queensland. He was later captured and arrested by police after luring police on a high speed chase and crashing the car.[_citation needed_


*15 December 2014 – 2014 Sydney hostage crisis – Seventeen people were taken hostage in a cafe in Martin Place, Sydney by Man Haron Monis. The hostage crisis was resolved in the early hours of 16 December, sixteen hours after it commenced, when armed police stormed the premises. Monis and two hostages were killed in the course of the crisis.[87]*

*27 June 2015 – Hermidale triple murder –* the bodies of three people, two men and a woman are found shot dead on a property in a rural farming community in the town of Hermidale west of Nyngan, the bodies of 28-year-old Jacob Cumberland his father 59-year-old Stephen Cumberland and a 36-year-old woman were found with gun shot wounds, the body of Jacob Cumberland was found on the drive way of the property, the body of the 36-year-old woman was found in the backyard of the property and the body of Stephen Cumberland was found in a burnt out caravan on the property. 61-year-old Allan O'Connor is later arrested and charged with the murders.

*10 September 2015 – A 49-year-old woman is shot dead in a Mc Donald's restaurant in Gold Coast by her 57-year-old ex partner, who then turned the gun on himself afterwards and shot himself dead.*
*2 October 2015 - 2015 Parramatta shooting* On 2 October 2015, Farhad Khalil Mohammad Jabar, a 15-year-old boy, shot and killed Curtis Cheng, an unarmed police civilian finance worker, outside the New South Wales Police Force headquarters in Parramatta, Australia. Jabar was subsequently shot and killed by special constables who were protecting the police station.
Here is a neater list.....

Timeline of major crimes in Australia - Wikipedia

16 January 1998 to 15 June 2009 – Melbourne gangland killings – A series of 35 murders of crime figures and their associates that began with the slaying of Alphonse Gangitano in his home, most likely by Jason Moran, the latest victim being Des Moran who was murdered in Ascot Vale on 15 June 2009.


3 August 1999 – La Trobe University shooting – Jonathan Brett Horrocks walked into the cafeteria at La Trobe university in Melbourne, Victoria, armed with a 38-calibre revolver handgun and opened fire, killing cafeteria manager Leon Capraro and wounding a woman who was a student at the university.
*21st century[edit]*
*2000s[edit]*

13 March 2000 – Millewa State Forest Murders – Barbara and Stephen Brooks and Stacie Willoughby were found dead, all three having been shot execution style and left in the forest.[62][63]


16 July 2001 – Peter James Knight, an anti-abortion activist, walked into an abortion clinic in East Melbourne armed with a rifle. Knight shot dead security guard Stephen Gordon Rogers and was later overpowered by staff in the abortion clinic. After his arrest, Knight was charged and convicted of murder. He was sentenced to life in prison.
26 May 2002 – A Vietnamese man walked into a Vietnamese wedding reception in Cabramatta Sydney, New South Wales armed with a handgun and opened fire wounding seven people.
14 October 2002 – Dr. Margret Tobin, the South Australian head of Mental Health Services, was shot dead by Jean Eric Gassy as she walked out of a lift in her office building.
21 October 2002 – Monash University shooting – Huan Xiang opened fire in a tutorial room, killing two and injuring five.
25 October 2003 – Greenacre double murder – A man and a woman are shot dead in a house in the suburb of Greenacre, Sydney which was the result of a feud between two Middle Eastern crime families. Twenty-four-year-old Ziad Abdulrazak was shot 10 times in the chest and head and 22-year-old Mervat Hamka was shot twice in the neck while she slept in her bedroom. Up to 100 shots were fired into the house by four men who were later arrested and convicted of the murders.


18 February 2006 – Cardross Hit and Run – Thomas Graham Towle crashed his car at high speed into a group of 13 teenagers, killing six and injuring seven near the town ofCardross, Victoria.[73]
18 June 2007 – Melbourne CBD shooting – Christopher Wayne Hudson opened fire on three people, killing one and seriously wounding two others who intervened when Hudson was assaulting his girlfriend at a busy Melbourne intersection during the morning peak. He gave himself up to police in Wallan, Victoria on 20 June.[75]

An expidited list.....

Here is a list of shootings in Australia...notice, they are all after they banned and confiscated guns...tell me....how did Australian gun laws stop these from becoming mass shootings?

I will quote a few....read the rest....

Timeline of major crimes in Australia - Wikipedia


3 August 1999 – La Trobe University shooting – Jonathan Brett Horrocks walked into the cafeteria in La Trobe university in Melbourne Victoria armed with a 38 caliber revolver handgun and opened fire killing Leon Capraro the boss and manager off the cafeteria and wounding a woman who was a student at the university.
If he had decided to keep shooting...would Australian gun laws have kept this from being a mass shooting?
Tell me...this doesn't count as a mass shooting...only because more of the victims didn't die...7 people shot......did Australian gun laws stop it from being a mass shooting?

26 May 2002 – A Vietnamese man walked into a Vietnamese wedding reception in Cabramatta Sydney, New South Wales armed with a handgun and opened fire wounding seven people.
Another one.....this shooter couldn't clear his rifle...so he only killed 2...the new standard for a mass shooting incident is 3 dead victims...so how did Australian gun laws keep this from being a mass shooting...rather than just dumb luck....?

21 October 2002 – Monash University shooting – Huan Xiang opened fire in a tutorial room, killing two and injuring five.
And had this guy decided to keep shooting.....would Australian gun laws have stopped him?  And kept this from being a mass shooting?


18 June 2007 – Melbourne CBD shooting – Christopher Wayne Hudson opened fire on three people, killing one and seriously wounding two others who intervened when Hudson was assaulting his girlfriend at a busy Melbourne intersection during the morning peak. He gave himself up to police in Wallan, Victoria on 20 June.[71]
Can you see that CNN's article is just wrong....that it implies that Australian gun control has ended their mass shootings...and that that is a lie?

And more....


28 April 2011 – 2011 Hectorville siege – Donato Anthony Corbo shot dead Kobus and Annetjie Snyman and their son-in-law Luc Mombers and seriously wounded Mr Mombers' 14-year-old son Marcel and a police officer at Hectorville, South Australia before being arrested after an eight-hour stand off.


28 April 2012 – A man opened fire in a busy shopping mall in Robina on the Gold Coast shooting Bandidos bikie Jacques Teamo. A woman who was an innocent bystander was also injured from a shotgun blast to the leg. Neither of the victims died, but the incident highlighted the recent increase in gun crime across major Australian cities including Sydney, Brisbane and Adelaide.[_citation needed_]
this guy actually went into a mall......with a gun......after they banned and confiscated them...so tell me how this doesn't show that the CNN article is a lie....

8 March 2013 – Queen Street mall siege – Lee Matthew Hiller entered the shopping mall on Queen Street Brisbane Queensland armed with a revolver and threatened shoppers and staff with the revolver, causing a 90-minute siege which ended when Hiller was shot and wounded in the arm by a police officer from the elite Specialist Emergency Response Team. Hiller was then later taken to hospital and was treated for his injury; he pleaded gulity to 20 charges and was sentenced to four-and-a-half years in jail with a non-parole period of two years and three months.[_citation needed_]
How did Australian gun control laws keep this shooting from being a muslim terrorist mass shooting?   An immigrant to Australia got a gun in a country where they banned and confiscated them and now claim their gun control laws have stopped mass shootings...


15 December 2014 – 2014 Sydney hostage crisis – Seventeen people were taken hostage in a cafe in Martin Place, Sydney by Man Haron Monis. The hostage crisis was resolved in the early hours of 16 December, sixteen hours after it commenced, when armed police stormed the premises. Monis and two hostages were killed in the course of the crisis.[87]
And how did Australian gun control keep this shooting from being a mass shooting?


10 September 2015 – A 49-year-old woman is shot dead in a Mc Donald's restaurant in Gold Coast by her 57-year-old ex partner, who then turned the gun on himself afterwards and shot himself dead.
And had this kid walked into his school.....as a muslim immigrant and simply shot 3 kids....it would have been an act of muslim terrorism and a mass shooting ....again, luck saved Australia, not their gun control laws...

And how did Australian gun laws keep these muslim teenager from going to a school with this gun and shooting a bunch of students?

Sydney police HQ shooting linked to terrorism: police commissioner

The actions of the 15-year-old gunman who shot dead a New South Wales police civilian employee were an act of terrorism, police say.

The radicalised youth of Middle Eastern background has been named as Farhad Jabar Khalil Mohammad.

He killed the police employee, Curtis Cheng, as he was leaving police headquarters at Parramatta in Sydney's west around 4:30pm yesterday.

The offender then fired several more shots at officers as they emerged from the building to respond to the incident.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Yes.....so make out a complaint form to the criminals, so that they know that you have a Right not to be shot going to the store.....since they are so willing to comply with all the gun control laws you want, they will probably take your letter under advisement....


----------



## KissMy (Nov 15, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



The entire 10 minute shooting spree was recorded across various video / audio recorders. He had his shooter's lair set up for efficiency. I'm sure he wasn't sipping tea between burst.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...



Three mass shootings, three semi-automatics, three gun-free zones.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 15, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


And the men's tally frazzled take all that into account right up to the point they pull the trigger.

What puts the "mass" in "mass shooting"?  The weapon.


----------



## westwall (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...









I actually own machineguns legally.  They have never once harmed a single person.  On the other hand good old joe biden tells us that all we need for home defence is a double barrel shotgun.  Guess who prefers to use sawed off shotguns to commit crimes?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > cwise76 said:
> ...




You keep posting that....sad for you we have actual facts that show how those numbers increased...since for the last 20 years the numbers were going down, till you and other democrats decided to attack the police, instead of locking up criminals......

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
-- gun murder down 49%
--gun crime down 75%
--violent crime down 72%

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.

And Then....in 2014....


Hard Data, Hollow Protests

*The reason for the current increase is what I have called the Ferguson Effect. *

Cops are backing off of proactive policing in high-crime minority neighborhoods, and criminals are becoming emboldened. 

Having been told incessantly by politicians, the media, and Black Lives Matter activists that they are bigoted for getting out of their cars and questioning someone loitering on a known drug corner at 2 AM, many officers are instead just driving by. Such stops are discretionary; cops don’t have to make them. And when political elites demonize the police for just such proactive policing, we shouldn’t be surprised when cops get the message and do less of it. 

*Seventy-two percent of the nation’s officers say that they and their colleagues are now less willing to stop and question suspicious persons, according to a Pew Research poll released in January. The reason is the persistent anti-cop climate. *

Four studies came out in 2016 alone rebutting the charge that police shootings are racially biased. If there is a bias in police shootings, it works in favor of blacks and against whites. That truth has not stopped the ongoing demonization of the police—including, now, by many of the country’s ignorant professional athletes. The toll will be felt, as always, in the inner city, by the thousands of law-abiding people there who desperately want more police protection.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> I don't know where you get that solution from anything I've said.  I have a right to NOT expect to be gunned down on the way to the grocery store, goddamit, and you're not going to change my mind.  What about my rights and the rights of everyone minding their own business who happens to be out and about in public?



You have the same rights as everyone else ... You also have the right to defend yourself.
You don't have the right to hinder my right to defend myself ... Just because you are unwilling to exercise your right to defend yourself.

.


----------



## westwall (Nov 15, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...








So, you somehow, magically, get all of the guns off the streets.  The bad guys switch to trucks.  Do you see where this leads?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




Are you really that stupid....it didn't take him 25 seconds to reload....it would be nice if you actually did some basic research about guns and knew something about them before you posted....any gap in his shooting came when he moved from one window to the next....remember, he broke out two windows.....


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




No...it is the number of people murdered....for example....the rental truck was used to murder more people than both Las Vegas and Texas combined......


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




No....an 89% increase in gun crime in 10years, with yearly increases of 23-27% is not "no law prevents all crime."   And London by itself had a 42% increase just last year on top of that......banning guns for law abiding people doesn't lower the gun crime rate or the violent crime rate, it can make it go up, however....


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...




See...I had an easy solution to this problem....and no one wants to do it.  When a violent felon gets out of prison, you give him a tattoo that says..."not allowed to own guns."  This is a perfect solution to the problem the gun grabbers say they want to stop......felons going into gun stores or private sales to buy guns.  There is no paperwork needed, no records need to be kept....and when you are selling your gun, you simply ask to see the Right or left shoulder of the guyer, if you see that symbol....you don't sell them the gun.  Of course, they will still get guns......but this at least narrows down the silliness of the anti gunners.


----------



## KissMy (Nov 15, 2017)

Vegas Babies!


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




The military rifles....actual military rifles, when I was leaving the National Guard were going over from fully automatic to a 3 round burst.  Fully automatic fire is a waste of ammo, and the military was getting away from it.......


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Vegas Babies!
> View attachment 160646




The last shooters have been atheists and democrats........and black lives matter.........


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




Yes...there is...it is called a felony conviction and whenever you are stopped the police access this in their cars.......and it shows up in the gun background check...unless the clerk in the airforce fails to press "send."


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




So you only want mass shooters and criminals to have these guns.....

There are 13 million AR-15 civilian rifles in private hands....2 have been used....

13,000,000 not used for crime   vs.   2 used for crime.

Can you tell which number is bigger?

Cars.....killed over 35,000 people in 2015...

Mass shootings 2016.... total, 6, number killed....71.

can you tell the difference with these numbers...

Guns aren't the problem....the criminal justice system is the problem...fix that, leave us alone.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Wow, you suck at math too?  Your 9 rounds per second is hilarious, but since you brought it up, we'll use it!

10 X 9 = 90 rounds.  That's 3-30 round magazines. It takes a matter of seconds to change a magazine on an AR-15 style weapon.  If it takes longer than that, you just suck at it..

He was probably changing weapons, not magazines.  After that rate of fire, the weapon would be way too hot to handle.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



We would go bankrupt from funding the prisons needed to keep all of those liberals locked up for that long!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



In China and Japan they have mass slashings with knives.  Did they ban knives?


----------



## KissMy (Nov 15, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


He did not change mags during those ~10 second burst. He had 60 - 100 round mags. The 9 rounds per second was not rock steady because of bump-fire varying. A true full auto AR-15 holds steady around 15rps


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



None of the mags I have seen pictured, including those in the two AR-15s laying on the floor were more than 30 rounds.  Got a link to that info?

Of course, I doubt you could even recognize one if it hit you in the head.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




There is no "true full auto AR-15."  The AR-15 civilian rifle is a semi auto rifle...

Please link to the magazines he had......keep in mind it wouldn't matter since magazine capacity has no bearing on the number of deaths in a mass shooting....

Here....read some actual research so you know what you are trying to talk about....

Large-Capacity Magazines and the Casualty Counts in Mass Shootings: The Plausibility of Linkages by Gary  Kleck :: SSRN

Do bans on large-capacity magazines (LCMs) for semiautomatic firearms have significant potential for reducing the number of deaths and injuries in mass shootings? 
The most common rationale for an effect of LCM use is that they allow mass killers to fire many rounds without reloading. 
*LCMs are used is less than 1/3 of 1% of mass shootings. *
News accounts of 23 shootings in which more than six people were killed or wounded and LCMs were used, occurring in the U.S. in 1994-2013, were examined.
 There was only one incident in which the shooter may have been stopped by bystander intervention when he tried to reload. 
*In all of these 23 incidents the shooter possessed either multiple guns or multiple magazines, meaning that the shooter, even if denied LCMs, could have continued firing without significant interruption by either switching loaded guns or by changing smaller loaded magazines with only a 2-4 second delay for each magazine change. *
*Finally, the data indicate that mass shooters maintain slow enough rates of fire such that the time needed to reload would not increase the time between shots and thus the time available for prospective victims to escape.*

*--------*

We did not employ the oft-used definition of “mass murder” as a homicide in which four or more victims were killed, because most of these involve just four to six victims (Duwe 2007), which could therefore have involved as few as six rounds fired, a number that shooters using even ordinary revolvers are capable of firing without reloading.

 LCMs obviously cannot help shooters who fire no more rounds than could be fired without LCMs, so the inclusion of “nonaffectable” cases with only four to six victims would dilute the sample, reducing the percent of sample incidents in which an LCM might have affected the number of casualties.

 Further, had we studied only homicides with four or more dead victims, drawn from the FBI’s Supplementary Homicide Reports, we would have missed cases in which huge numbers of people were shot, and huge numbers of rounds were fired, but three or fewer of the victims died.


 For example, in one widely publicized shooting carried out in Los Angeles on February 28, 1997, two bank robbers shot a total of 18 people - surely a mass shooting by any reasonable standard (Table 1). 

Yet, because none of the people they shot died, this incident would not qualify as a mass murder (or even murder of any kind).

 Exclusion of such incidents would bias the sample against the proposition that LCM use increases the number of victims by excluding incidents with large numbers of victims. We also excluded shootings in which more than six persons were shot over the entire course of the incident but shootings occurred in multiple locations with no more than six people shot in any one of the locations, and substantial periods of time intervened between episodes of shooting. An example is the series of killings committed by Rodrick Dantzler on July 7, 2011. 

Once eligible incidents were identified, we searched through news accounts for details related to whether the use of LCMs could have influenced the casualty counts.

 Specifically, we searched for 

(1) the number of magazines in the shooter’s immediate possession, 

(2) the capacity of the largest magazine, 

(3) the number of guns in the shooter’s immediate possession during the incident, 

(4) the types of guns possessed, 

(5) whether the shooter reloaded during the incident, 

(6) the number of rounds fired,

 (7) the duration of the shooting from the first shot fired to the last, and (8) whether anyone intervened to stop the shooter. 

Findings How Many Mass Shootings were Committed Using LCMs?

 We identified 23 total incidents in which more than six people were shot at a single time and place in the U.S. from 1994 through 2013 and that were known to involve use of any magazines with capacities over ten rounds.


 Table 1 summarizes key details of the LCMinvolved mass shootings relevant to the issues addressed in this paper. 

(Table 1 about here) What fraction of all mass shootings involve LCMs?

There is no comprehensive listing of all mass shootings available for the entire 1994-2013 period, but the most extensive one currently available is at the Shootingtracker.com website, which only began its coverage in 2013. 

-----

How Often Have Bystanders Intervened While a Mass Shooter Was Trying to Reload?

 First, we consider the issue of how many times people have disrupted a mass shooting while the shooter was trying to load a detachable magazine into a semiautomatic gun.

 Note that 16 it is irrelevant whether interveners have stopped a shooter while trying to reload some other type of gun, using other kinds of magazines, since we are addressing the potential significance of restrictions on the capacity of detachable magazines which are used only with semiautomatic firearms. 

Thus, bystander intervention directed at shooters using other types of guns that take much longer to reload than a semiautomatic gun using detachable magazines could not provide any guidance as to the likelihood of bystander intervention when the shooter was using a semiautomatic gun equipped with detachable magazines that can be reloaded very quickly.

 Prospective interveners would presumably be more likely to tackle a shooter who took a long time to reload than one who took only 2-4 seconds to do so. 

Likewise, bystander interventions that occurred at a time when the shooter was not reloading (e.g., when he was struggling with a defective gun or magazine) are irrelevant, since that kind of intervention could occur regardless of what kinds of magazines or firearms the shooter was using. 


It is the need to reload detachable magazines sooner and more often that differentiates shooters using smaller detachable magazines from those using larger ones. 

For the period 1994-2013 inclusive, we identified three mass shooting incidents in which it was claimed that interveners disrupted the shooting by tackling the shooter while he was trying to reload. 

In only one of the three cases, however, did interveners actually tackle the shooter while he may have been reloading a semiautomatic firearm.

 In one of the incidents, the weapon in question was a shotgun that had to be reloaded by inserting one shotshell at a time into the weapon (Knoxville News Sentinel “Takedown of Alleged Shooter Recounted” July 29, 2008, regarding a shooting in Knoxville, TN on July 27, 2008), and so the incident is irrelevant to the effects of detachable LCMs.


 In another incident, occurring in Springfield, Oregon on May 21, 1998, the shooter, Kip Kinkel, was using a semiautomatic gun, and he was tackled by bystanders, but not while he was reloading.

 After exhausting the ammunition in one gun, the shooter started 17 firing another loaded gun, one of three firearms he had with him.

 The first intervener was shot in the hand in the course of wresting this still-loaded gun away from the shooter (The (Portland) Oregonian, May 23, 1998). 


The final case occurred in Tucson, AZ on January 8, 2011. 

This is the shooting in which Jared Loughner attempted to assassinate Representative Gabrielle Giffords.

 The shooter was using a semiautomatic firearm and was tackled by bystanders, purportedly while trying to reload a detachable magazine. 

Even in this case, however, there were important uncertainties. 

According to one news account, one bystander “grabbed a full magazine” that the shooter dropped, and two others helped subdue him (Associated Press, January 9, 2011). 

It is not, however, clear whether this bystander intervention was facilitated because

 (1) the shooter was reloading, or because 

(2) the shooter stopping firing when his gun or magazine failed to function properly. 

Eyewitness testimony, including that of the interveners, was inconsistent as to exactly why or how the intervention transpired in Giffords shooting.

 One intervener insisted that he was sure the shooter had exhausted the ammunition in the first magazine (and thus was about to reload) because he saw the gun’s slide locked back – a condition he believed could only occur with this particular firearm after the last round is fired. 

In fact, this can also happen when the guns jams, i.e. fails to chamber the next round (Salzgeber 2014; Morrill 2014).

 Complicating matters further, the New York Times reported that the spring on the second magazine was broken, presumably rendering it incapable of functioning. 

Their story’s headline and text characterized this mechanical failure as “perhaps the only fortunate event of the day” (New York Times “A Single, Terrifying Moment: Shots, Scuffle, Some Luck,” January 10, 2011, p. A1)

. If the New York Times account was accurate, the shooter would not have been able to continue shooting with that magazine even if no one had stopped him from loading it into his gun. 

Detachable magazines of any size can malfunction, which would at least temporarily stop a prospective mass shooter from firing, and thereby provide an opportunity for bystanders to stop the shooter. 
It is possible that the bystander intervention in the Tucson case could have occurred regardless of what size magazines the shooter possessed, since a shooter struggling with a defective small-capacity magazine would be just as vulnerable to disruption as one struggling with a defective large-capacity magazine. Thus, it remains unclear whether the shooter was reloading when the bystanders tackled him.
-----
The offenders in LCM-involved mass shootings were also known to have reloaded during 14 of the 23 (61%) incidents with magazine holding over 10 rounds. 

The shooters were known to have not reloaded in another two of these 20 incidents and it could not be determined if they reloaded in the remaining seven incidents. 

Thus, even if the shooters had been denied LCMs, we know that most of them definitely would have been able to reload smaller detachable magazines without interference from bystanders since they in fact did change magazines. 

The fact that this percentage is less than 100% should not, however, be interpreted to mean that the shooters were unable to reload in the other nine incidents. 

It is possible that the shooters could also have reloaded in many of these nine shootings, but chose not to do so, or did not need to do so in order to fire all the rounds they wanted to fire. This is consistent with the fact that there has been at most only one mass shootings in twenty years in which reloading a semiautomatic firearm might have been blocked by bystanders intervening and thereby stopping the shooter from doing all the shooting he wanted to do. All we know is that in two incidents the shooter did not reload, and news accounts of seven other incidents did not mention whether the offender reloaded.

----

For example, a story in the Hartford Courant about the Sandy Hook elementary school killings in 2012 was headlined “Shooter Paused, and Six Escaped,” the text asserting that as many as six children may have survived because the shooter paused to reload (December 23, 2012). ''

The author of the story, however, went on to concede that this was just a speculation by an unnamed source, and that it was also possible that some children simply escaped when the killer was shooting other children. 

There was no reliable evidence that the pauses were due to the shooter reloading, rather than his guns jamming or the shooter simply choosing to pause his shooting while his gun was still loaded. 

The plausibility of the “victims escape” rationale depends on the average rates of fire that shooters in mass shootings typically maintain.

 If they fire very fast, the 2-4 seconds it takes to change box-type detachable magazines could produce a slowing of the rate of fire that the shooters otherwise would have maintained without the magazine changes, increasing the average time between rounds fired and potentially allowing more victims to escape during the betweenshot intervals.

 On the other hand, if mass shooters fire their guns with the average interval between shots lasting more than 2-4 seconds, the pauses due to additional magazine changes would be no longer than the pauses the shooter typically took between shots even when not reloading. 

In that case, there would be no more opportunity for potential victims to escape than there would have been without the additional magazine changes

-----

In sum, in nearly all LCM-involved mass shootings, the time it takes to reload a detachable magazine is no greater than the average time between shots that the shooter takes anyway when not reloading. 

Consequently, there is no affirmative evidence that reloading detachable magazines slows mass shooters’ rates of fire, and thus no affirmative evidence that the number of victims who could escape the killers due to additional pauses in the shooting is increased by the shooter’s need to change magazines.


----------



## KissMy (Nov 15, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Where are the mag change pauses in each ~10 second volley?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



You don't know what he was doing.

That you think it took 25 seconds to swap out a magazine is pretty funny though.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 15, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


You just said yourself that laws don't stop all crimes didn't you?

One of the facts you control freaks like to ignore is that 70% of gunshot victims have criminal records and are shot by other people with criminal records.  Many have been in and out of jail for violent crimes.

Getting those people off the streets will reduce the murder rate.

Focusing on 1% of murders that happen to occur in mass shooting events will have no effect on the murder rate
Focusing on semiautomatic rifles which are used in less than 2% of all murders wont have an effect on the murder rate.

and you call the latter two things pragmatic?


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

Crixus said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



You must like all the corpses.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 15, 2017)

westwall said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Why are you more afraid of trucks than semi-automatics?  Can't imagine another use for trucks than as weapons?


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 15, 2017)

2aguy said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



We want them removed from crime like machine guns.  Thanks to strong regulation machine guns are seldom used in crime.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Semiautomatic rifles are used in murder 98.5 times less than all other weapons


----------



## miketx (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


They are used in crime everywhere in the world except here. But once they were.


----------



## KissMy (Nov 15, 2017)

1 shooter vs ~25,000 gun lovers & their police heros they worship. He kill the shit out of them. It took them pussies so long to get their shit together that he got tired of waiting.






Cop #1 - "I think were safe hiding here behind this big pole until he stops shooting"
Cop #2 - "Man, I was so scared that I dropped the doughnuts back there by the squad car"


----------



## miketx (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> 1 shooter vs ~25,000 gun lovers & their police heros they worship. He kill the shit out of them. It took them pussies so long to get their shit together that he got tired of waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gets you all hard doesn't it scumbag?


----------



## KissMy (Nov 15, 2017)

miketx said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > 1 shooter vs ~25,000 gun lovers & their police heros they worship. He kill the shit out of them. It took them pussies so long to get their shit together that he got tired of waiting.
> ...


It certainly is telling. It defiantly explains chicken-shit white flight clinging to their guns. You pussies praise "brave police" for taking over an hour to get to the shooter. :LOL:  Any cab driver is braver than Repubtards or Police!


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


 
Nice two step to try to change what you said to become accurate, but you said, "Semi automatic rifles are not legal to hunt in most states"  Not some states.  You're an ignorant blowhard who spews the most ignorant bile and I have no idea why you feel you should be taken seriously.


----------



## miketx (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Would that you met your reality.


----------



## Crixus (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...





Not as much as watching fuds cry.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Heck why not tote that couch  in the woods, bring the beer, have a seat, send out the dogs, put out the bait & load up that semi-automatic.



.​
*Skip the beer and bring some Gentleman Jack you cheap bastard ... *




.​


----------



## Crixus (Nov 15, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Heck why not tote that couch  in the woods, bring the beer, have a seat, send out the dogs, put out the bait & load up that semi-automatic.
> ...




Or wait for $100 dollar bills to get drug by.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 15, 2017)

Crixus said:


> Or wait for $100 dollar bills to get drug by.



An out of state hunting license is $435 where I like to hunt  ... $100 would help recoup a little.
It wouldn't fill up the truck necessary to haul the RV though.

.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




No...machine guns aren't used because you can't hide them in your baby momma's purse.....or put them in your sweatpants......moron.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




Trucks can kill more people in a shorter period of time.....

Las Vegas shooter, 11 minutes, murdered 58 people....

Rental truck, Nice, France, murdered 89 people, injured 450, in 5 minutes.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 15, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Use a gun in the commission of a shooting death sentence


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 15, 2017)

2aguy said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


If. That rental truck was fitted out with a bomb.  But that wasn't a mass shooting, was it?  It was the act of a madman who also was suspicious of the government and took it upon himself and his fellow angry militia members to commit mass murder.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 15, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Question A: what was the knife designed to do?

Question B: what is the semi-automatic firing system designed to do.

Quit looking for equivalence among kitchen implements and weapons designed to kill as many people as quickly as possible.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 15, 2017)

2aguy said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


And there is a sudden outbreak of drive by truck killings in our inner cities. Truck smells are being used to rob liquor stores and the clerk is summarily run over.  Concealed trucks are used in home invasions.  

Stop trying to make some ham handed equivalence between modes of transportation and implements designed exclusions kill as many people as possible as quickly as possible.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 15, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> If. That rental truck was fitted out with a bomb.  But that wasn't a mass shooting, was it?  It was the act of a madman who also was suspicious of the government and took it upon himself and his fellow angry militia members to commit mass murder.



Yeah ... I am pretty sure everything he did was against the law ... Although I don't think that did much good ... 

.


----------



## Rustic (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...


Lol
Cry us a river you fucking whinny motherfucker, Pick issue that really matters...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



The knife is designed to cut, which is what it was used for.

The semi-automatic firing system is to reduce reloading time.

How many of those rifles kill people in a given year?

None.


----------



## ranfunck (Nov 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...



Funny how some things work out some guys like guns and some guys like Barbie dolls and tie parties. Little bitch


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 15, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


You do realize that they have been used at least three time in high profile killings since Labor Day, Right?

If my position was as untenable as yours, I might be tempted to try denial too.  But my cons I would not allow that.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



You do realize that our right to keep and bear arms is in the Constitution and none of your pathetic mental meanderings is likely to change that anytime in yours or my lifetimes.

I see you couldn't manage to spell "conscience" either?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



That oughta be a jobs program for the federal prison system, too.  Great idea.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 16, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Do you think the shooter in Sutherland had done that?  Witnesses said the shots were coming very fast.  My understanding is that with a semiautomatic rifle, you still have to pull the trigger to shoot each round.  That's a lot of really fast finger pulling for a very long time.  Makes me wonder how they do it that fast for that long.  Lots of practice, like the Admiral?  Or a modification of some kind?


----------



## RealDave (Nov 16, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Here we go.  Guns don't kill people, people do.

Therefore we should allow people who want to kill people have the fastest, most deadly, weapons with reduced loading time.

Good thinking, Spot


----------



## RealDave (Nov 16, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Since when is bearing arms the right to own every single gun known to man?

The USSC said it doesn't.

The fsct is that if all your guns were taken & I handed you a single shot 22 rifle, you would be bearing arms.

So shove this fake Constitution excuse up your ass,  
'
How about we reduce the number of innocent people, including children, being slaughtered instead of playing your sick, ignorant , childish games.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 16, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



If you were the one standing outside that church in Texas, hearing people die inside that building, wouldn't you want to have a weapon equal to what the the shooter had?

Of course not, you piece of crap gun grabbers are too much of a coward and would just call 911 and hide, listening as more innocent men, women, and children were massacred.

I'll bet you would be so proud of yourself!


----------



## Crixus (Nov 16, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...





Well if people weren’t so fat and lazy they would be harder to shoot now wouldn’t they?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 16, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...




well put


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 16, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



In Texas, innocent people were saved because a neighbor had a weapon.  In Las Vegas, innocent people were saved when armed police responded to the hotel room.  

Your pathetic arguments for violating my rights are beyond stupid.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



All a rifle is designed to do is to propel a projectile at a target.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 16, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The fsct is that if all your guns were taken & I handed you a single shot 22 rifle, you would be bearing arms.



Yeah ... Bring a single shot .22 when you come to take the firearms I own ... You probably won't be all that excited about how that trade works out for ya.

.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 16, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


...in varying degrees of rapidity and accuracy.  And all too often, that target is human flesh and blood.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



You really should consider what you write.  If you are an idiot, why advertise it?

Do you think you are the first mental midget to come up with these lame arguments?

You and your moronic cohorts trot these pathetic excuses out every time there is a shooting.

Then we spend hundreds of posts back and forth proving that 72 is not only a good temp, it would be an improvement in most liberal's IQs.

Why don't you just state for the record that you are a blithering idiot and be done with it?  It will waste time and electrons, and the result will still be the same.  You will still be stupid!


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> ...in varying degrees of rapidity and accuracy.  And all too often, that target is human flesh and blood.



Are you upset you cannot do anything about it ... 

Perhaps you should call your Representatives and see what they can do.
They will probably tell you they would rather get re-elected.

.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Target choice is up to the person not the gun.

The purpose of any tool be it a firearm or a rock tied to a stick is determined by the user of that tool.

For example my shotguns have 3 purposes which I determine.
1 Skeet shooting
2 the occasional pheasant hunt
3 defense of home and property


you may notice that killing people isn't on the list


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 16, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


As if demeaning me bolsters an argument that is, essentially guns make life safer without qualification.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 16, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Can the same be said in every instance?

I don't want you to be deprived of the shooting sports.  I want the assault weapons off the streets.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 16, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > ...in varying degrees of rapidity and accuracy.  And all too often, that target is human flesh and blood.
> ...


No.  I, and every reasonable mature citizen am upset that assault weapons are available to anyone with a credit card.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



A semiautomatic rifle is NOT an assault weapon.

you want to hold everyone who happens to own a semiautomatic rifle responsible for crimes committed by other people.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Try that sentence again in English. It was just another in your long line of failures.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> No.  I, and every reasonable mature citizen am upset that assault weapons are available to anyone with a credit card.



You say you aren't upset ... And then say that you are ... 

I simply suggested you might want to contact your Representatives in Congress.
If you want to suggest they aren't reasonable and mature citizens ... I am certainly not going to disagree with that.

.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



See!  There you go again!  Assault weapons are NOT available to anyone with a credit card.  Here we have yet another illustration of how stupid you are!

Take your credit card and go to your local gun store and tell them you want to buy an assault weapon.  They will likely laugh at you!


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > You really should consider what you write.  If you are an idiot, why advertise it?
> ...



If you could read ... The Admiral pretty much suggested you do a pretty good job of demeaning yourself ... 

It's those pesky little nuances that seem to trip folks like you up.
An excellent reason people like you aren't allowed anywhere near legislation.

.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 16, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Do you recognize any danger posed by assault weapons?  And let's not get bogged down in semantics.  A semi-automatic firing system fitted with a magazine containing more than ten rounds is, for the purpose of our discussion, an assault weapon.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



A bat used to beat someone is an assault weapon.

And no, rifles of any kind pose no danger to anyone.  A rifle is an inanimate object.  A rifle is a tool.  A rifle is just a rifle.

Why is it you don't realize that PEOPLE are the problem?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Only if you are an idiot!  I suppose using that logic, a rock sitting in the road is a ballistic missile.

Using your incorrect definition, that would make my .40 caliber handgun an assault weapon.  Now can you see the idiocy in your statement?


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 16, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


People with rifles.  What about that situation can be altered?


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 16, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


You would be content to argue semantics rather than responsibly address the problem.

Here's the accepted tactic:  first argue that no law can totally prevent gun violence and, therefore, no laws need be written.  Next, argue that gun legislation is prima facea unconstitutional and therefore should not be tried.  Then argue that guns are benign, inanimate objects as safe as a ball of yarn and anyone who is not immersed deeply in the gun culture are poseurs with no valid argument to offer.

This attitude by default makes you complicit in mass shootings.  Lacking the imagination to craft a compromise, you are forcing society to factor in the blood of innocent victims as the cost of doing business in a gun loving society.

Call me an idiot all damn day long.  It won't make your argument any more legitimate.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 16, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > The fsct is that if all your guns were taken & I handed you a single shot 22 rifle, you would be bearing arms.
> ...



The keyboard commandos are restless tonight....


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



People with rifles are the problem.  People with handguns are the problem.  People with knives are the problem.  People with rental trucks are the problem.  People with fists are the problems.  People with baseball bats are the problem.

What about that situation can be altered?

People!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Enforce our laws that already exist.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



The gun nuts will tell you that they intend to fight off the evil federal government by shooting down stealth bombers with their Ak-47s. The real reason is that their macho image would be ruined if they did not have the baddest ass gun in the neighborhood. They are toys, plain and simple. They are a lot cheaper than owning a Corvette with 700+ horsepower, but it is really just the same thing. In fact, they would be just as happy if they could buy a Harley, and get to wear all the Harley shirts, vests, and head bandanas. Gun nuts think that they look like this:






When they really look like this;





You can't reason with this mentality.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 16, 2017)

Vandalshandle said:


> The keyboard commandos are restless tonight....



Yeah ... You suck at that too ... 

.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I want to hear your suggestions that 
a) are not unconstitutional
b) do not punish law abiding citizens
c) actually have an impact on gun crimes.

Every thing I have heard from you and the gun grabbers usually hits all three of these conditions at once.

My argument is legitimate.  The fact you dismiss it is proof that you are an idiot.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> You would be content to argue semantics rather than responsibly address the problem.



You have pretty much made your case to address the problem as you see it ... How well is that working out for ya ... 
You really ought to take it to your Representatives ... Your argument is not gaining any ground here ... Perhaps they are more sympathetic to your desires.

.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 16, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Every mass murderer was a law abiding citizen sometime or other, before he decided to gun down everyone he could.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 16, 2017)

Vandalshandle said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Your point is?

Every guy was a straight male until ...

No need to be gross here.  I think you get the picture.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 16, 2017)

Vandalshandle said:


> Every mass murderer was a law abiding citizen sometime or other, before he decided to gun down everyone he could.




You should probably kill yourself before you become a mass murderer ... 

.


----------



## RealDave (Nov 16, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



I'd want to know that I did every thing possible to keep the killing weapons out of the public.

This argument that we can't ban these weapons because we need to have therm to fight those who do is the dumbest argument ever made.

I would call 911 then grab my gun, make sure of my target,  & take him out.   I don't need an assault type rifle to do it.  There is but one target.


----------



## RealDave (Nov 16, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > The fsct is that if all your guns were taken & I handed you a single shot 22 rifle, you would be bearing arms.
> ...


oooooooooooo a tough guy.


----------



## RealDave (Nov 16, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Why do you want to give these people semiautomatic rifles with large capacity magazines?  Why are you so stupid to make this an argument about all guns & why are you such an ass to think I mean law enforcement can't have them.

Grow the fuck up, & quit being so childish.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 16, 2017)

RealDave said:


> oooooooooooo a tough guy.



You are the one talking about taking peoples' firearms and giving them what you think is acceptable ... 

That's an example of you thinking you have some kind of magical power you don't ... Not me.
All I suggested is that you probably wouldn't like how your offer was received.
If you have a problem with that ... It has more to do with your insecurities than anything I suggested.

.


----------



## RealDave (Nov 16, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > oooooooooooo a tough guy.
> ...


I was making a point.  A point that obviously went way over your head.

You dip[sticks keep yacking about the right to bear arms as if it means any weapon you want.  That is not the case now & the USSC said it didn't.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 16, 2017)

RealDave said:


> I was making a point.  A point that obviously went way over your head.



You were making a point that was based on an assumed authority you don't have.
I was simply indicating I don't give a damn how tough you think you are.

You can talk all day ... That isn't going to change anything about how far your proposal gets.
That I understand ... And sorry if it escapes you.

.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 16, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



You don't get to decide what other people need.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 16, 2017)

An unimpeded domestic arms race?  This guy has a revolver therefore I need a pistol.  He just got a pistol, therefore I need a rifle.  He just got a rifle, therefore I need a semi-automatic rifle.  And on and on and on.

You bear arms by carrying a revolver.  No one wants to infringe that right.  But once you bear an AR-15 with a thirty round clip, you actually should be enlisted in a well regulated militia.  Unless you want the other guy to bear a flamethrower or a rocket propelled grenade launcher or stage a mortar or howitzer in his yard.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> An unimpeded domestic arms race?  This guy has a revolver therefore I need a pistol.  He just got a pistol, therefore I need a rifle.  He just got a rifle, therefore I need a semi-automatic rifle.  And on and on and on.
> 
> You bear arms by carrying a revolver.  No one wants to infringe that right.  But once you bear an AR-15 with a thirty round clip, you actually should be enlisted in a well regulated militia.  Unless you want the other guy to bear a flamethrower or a rocket propelled grenade launcher or stage a mortar or howitzer in his yard.


A revolver is a pistol.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> An unimpeded domestic arms race?  This guy has a revolver therefore I need a pistol.  He just got a pistol, therefore I need a rifle.  He just got a rifle, therefore I need a semi-automatic rifle.  And on and on and on.
> 
> You bear arms by carrying a revolver.  No one wants to infringe that right.  But once you bear an AR-15 with a thirty round clip, you actually should be enlisted in a well regulated militia.  Unless you want the other guy to bear a flamethrower or a rocket propelled grenade launcher or stage a mortar or howitzer in his yard.



It isn't so much an arms race ... We already have the semi-automatic weapons.
In fact gun owners aren't asking for more than what we are already allowed ... We are telling people like you we are not interested in giving up more.

None of us are asking your opinion on what you would like for us to keep.
We aren't asking you to pass new laws ... We aren't asking you for your permission ... We don't need it.

Sooner or later you are going to understand it is you who needs us to agree ... Not the other way around ... My guess is that it will be later.

.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 16, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > An unimpeded domestic arms race?  This guy has a revolver therefore I need a pistol.  He just got a pistol, therefore I need a rifle.  He just got a rifle, therefore I need a semi-automatic rifle.  And on and on and on.
> ...


Semiautomatic rifles have been around since the 1860's


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 16, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> Semiautomatic rifles have been around since the 1860's



I am just trying to make the point that if I want another semi-automatic "scary gun" I can go buy one today.
They are trying to suggest they have a position with leverage to barter from.

I keep telling them that they need to stop wasting their time trying to convince people who are already exercising their Constitutionally protected rights.
If anything ... They need to be talking to their Congress Critters ... And we will cross that bridge if and when their pleas actually get somewhere.

I am certainly not against people expressing their desires to their Representatives ... That's their obligation.
Perhaps it will also give their Representatives the opportunity to help them understand what is actually necessary to achieve their desired goals.

I mean they aren't listening to us ... Since they want to the government to have all that unchecked authority ... Maybe they will listen to them ... 

.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 16, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > An unimpeded domestic arms race?  This guy has a revolver therefore I need a pistol.  He just got a pistol, therefore I need a rifle.  He just got a rifle, therefore I need a semi-automatic rifle.  And on and on and on.
> ...


I've been indoctrinated tomunderstand a revolver is a gun fitted with a barrel shaped loader which revolves in order to put a round into the firing chamber.  A pistol is a,handgun loaded by means of amvertically oriented magazine usually fitted into the grip.

If you want to play in the sandbox of gun semantics, you are demonstrating a lack of imagination to design a solution to gun violence.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 16, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > An unimpeded domestic arms race?  This guy has a revolver therefore I need a pistol.  He just got a pistol, therefore I need a rifle.  He just got a rifle, therefore I need a semi-automatic rifle.  And on and on and on.
> ...


Then please answer this: given that mass shootings are a problem in our society andgiven that the reason we call them mass shootings is the horrendous body count, and the reason for these horrendous body counts is the variety of weaponry involved, can a responsible correlation be drawn between the type of weaponry and the kernel of our problem with mass shootings?

And if such a correlation can be drawn, should we, as a responsible society address those specific weapons?


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Then please answer this: given that mass shootings are a problem in our society andgiven that the reason we call them mass shootings is the horrendous body count, and the reason for these horrendous body counts is the variety of weaponry involved, can a responsible correlation be drawn between the type of weaponry and the kernel of our problem with mass shootings?
> 
> And if such a correlation can be drawn, should we, as a responsible society address those specific weapons?



I am not willing to sacrifice my ability to exercise my Constitutionally protected right to purchase or continue to bear the firearms I own in order for you to feel more secure.

That's the simple answer ... And it leaves you with options.
Contact your Representatives ... Perhaps they are more interested in addressing your concerns.
I have contacted mine and let them know how I want them to represent me.

.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 16, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Then please answer this: given that mass shootings are a problem in our society andgiven that the reason we call them mass shootings is the horrendous body count, and the reason for these horrendous body counts is the variety of weaponry involved, can a responsible correlation be drawn between the type of weaponry and the kernel of our problem with mass shootings?
> ...


So you're saying that you should be able to bear the weapon of your choice as should everyone else.  If those weapons are responsible for magnifying body counts during mass shooting situations, so be it.  That's merely the cost of doing business in a society that permits such weapons to be held by anyone.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> So you're saying that you should be able to bear the weapon of your choice ...



No sweetie ... I am saying that I am able to bear the firearms of my choice ... And if you want to change that you need to contact your Representatives ... 
Wanting to or whether or not I should isn't part of the equation ... I already can and do own the firearms you are talking about.

.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



A revolver is a pistol

All revolvers are pistols but not all pistols are revolvers

You can't seem to understand that words mean things. 

And I really don't think we will ever end violence of any kind because I have come to the conclusion that people are the most violent, dangerous and unpredictable animals to have ever walked this planet


----------



## KissMy (Nov 16, 2017)

*You gotta love those Quick Change High Capacity Mags!

Help!... Help!!... Help!!!  - To Late, Tough Shit!






~ 25,000 Gun Lovers & Police they Worship Running Scared, Did Not Shoot Back, Failed to Stop the Shooter!  ~ 600 of them stopped those bullets though.*


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



There are several problems, problems that people are trying to tell you about, and you refuse to listen. It is said that the Devil is in the Details. In this case, the Devil is against you, because the details you are choosing to ignore, are vitally important. 

First, the weapon you all are talking about is the AR platform chambered for the 5.56 MM NATO round. It is not the most leathal choice. It’s not in the top ten. It might make the list of the top 100 most lethal rounds, but only if you exclude exotic rounds that are not in widespread use. 

Let’s start with Las Vegas. There were more than 500 injured, and 58 dead not counting the shooter who offed himself. That is a lethal rating of one in ten. You may want to argue that is not Germaine, but it is. Because the 5.56 round is not designed to kill. This is one of those details that you are ignoring. The 5.56 round was chosen for a number of reasons for the military. Lethality was not one of those criteria. 

First, the truth is that a vast majority of rounds are fired in suppressive efforts. In other words, the soldier is shooting in the general direction of the enemy in an effort to pin them down, to keep them from shooting the soldier. The human instinct to duck is very strong when you hear the zipping of bullets flying by. The 5.56 round was lighter, and allowed the soldier to carry more ammunition to fire even more rounds at the enemy in an effort to keep their heads down. Instead of eighty, or one hundred rounds of .308, the soldiers could carry three hundred rounds of 5.56. 

Second. The 5.56 round created what is called “Military significant wounds”. This is preferred on a battlefield. If I kill an enemy, then his mates want revenge, but also don’t have to worry about him anymore. If I wound that enemy, his mates hear him screaming in pain, they see him bleeding, and possibly dying. It takes two of those enemy soldiers to carry the wounded man away. It takes a third soldier to carry the litter bearers weapons and equipment. One wound can remove three or four soldiers from the battle. 

If the enemy ignores the wounded guy, then the screams work on their minds. They become afraid of being that guy, of screaming in agony as they lay dying. They are more reluctant to stick their heads up, more reluctant to do something courageous, and that results in fewer casualties on our side because of weakened morale on the enemy side. 

Third. Ease of use. The 5.56 round does not have much power, so it does not have much kick. It makes it easier for smaller people to shoot the rifle. The rifle can be lighter, and easier for the soldier to carry. Now, one of the problems we had when the standard round was .30 Caliber, was that our allies who were smaller in stature couldn’t handle the rifles as easily. That was one of the reasons they developed the great grandfather of your “Assault Weapons” definition. The .30 Cal Carbine. This fired a hot pistol cartridge, so it could be smaller, lighter, and more easily used by the indigenous peoples. Early Pictures from Vietnam show the Vietnamese troops carrying this carbine. We gave it to the allies from nations where their physical stature was not as large as our own. Our own troops carried it during World War II as well as Korea and Vietnam. 

The M-1 Garand was heavy, and had a powerful kick. The M-14 chamberd for the almost identical cartridge .308 was just as heavy, and had just as powerful a recoil. 

By the way, both of those rifles, are far more lethal than the AR that is scaring you. 

The devil is in the details. I told you that to begin with. Roughly speaking, one in ten of those shot in Vegas was killed. Again, that’s about average. It is hard to kill someone with that particular rifle cartridge. You have to hit them in a vital organ, head or heart, or clip an artery to get them to bleed out fast enough to kill them. Generally speaking of those wounded people get to a hospital alive, they have a 95% chance of survival. Not very lethal. 

Let’s say you ban these semi-automatic rifles and pistols with these scary high capacity magazines. Do you think that people will not move to the larger calibers, the ones we have already explained are in fact far more lethal? Companies that are now making the popular AR platform will shift to the larger weapons. It might take them as much as two weeks to retool and start production. We’ll have a flurry of M-14 type rifles with the Ten Round magazine. But where perhaps three would die from the AR 30 round magazine, now five will die statistically speaking from the M-14 type weapon. That rifle has a 50% kill rate if you are shot by it. 

So instead of saving lives, you’ll actually be killing more people. 

I know, this is all just nonsense to you. But it is true. The Special Forces, the guys who have to have one shot one kill if at all possible have walked away from the 5.56 for the most part. They now use this. .458 SOCOM - Wikipedia

Much bigger bullet, much bigger hole in the baddie, and much more likely for the one shot one kill. 

The FBI is switching pistols again. This time they’re abandoning the .40 for the less powerful 9MM. The reason? The cops miss their targets about 70% of the time in a shooting situation. Yes, you read that right. Three rounds out of ten will hit the baddie on average. The larger capacity allows for the cops to fire more rounds, and increase the chances that one of those hits will stop the baddie, or perhaps kill them. 

Look at the reports of the Cops shooting anyone, Mike Brown. The bullets were all over his body. That was at practically point blank range. The cop was literally right on top of him and still had to empty the magazine because he couldn’t hit a vital organ reliably. 

Get rid of those high capacity magazines, and the people will switch to more powerful rounds. Instead of a 9MM which you have an 80% chance of surviving, they’ll switch to a .357 Magnum, a round that is literally twice as powerful as the 9MM. It is far more powerful than the .45 ACP of the famed 1911 pistols. Those cartridges tend to stop in the human body, but the .357 plows right through and keeps on going. 

If you want more lethal rounds on the street, focus on capacity. I’d prefer more wounded, than dead. But it’s the details that you need to learn to speak logically about these issues. Because I’d rather get shot with a 5.56 round any day than a .338 Lapua. I won’t survive the Lapua round if I am hit anywhere in the torso. I’ve got about one chance in five of surviving the AR round. With the Lapua, even if the round does not hit a vital organ, I’m liable to bleed out in less than two minutes. 

The AR is not a magic wand of death. It is not even a very effective rifle. It is popular for the same reasons the military choose it. Not much kick, easy to shoot, ammunition is cheap, and plentiful, very accurate for it’s weight and design. Reasonably reliable all things considered. 

For the record. Another of those devilish details. The 5.56 round, is a really fast .22 caliber. The original cartridge was the .223 Remington. Intended to be used to hunt very small deer. I use the classic 30.06 round for that task. That round is twice as powerful, literally again, as the .223 or 5.56. That’s the cartridge where you have one chance in two of surviving if you get shot in the torso with it. 

It will make a big comeback as someone starts making the old M-1 Garands again if you ban those scary “Assault” weapons. The .308 will tear through two people with leathal injuries to both with ease. Why do you want those to become the weapon of choice? Let the people keep shooting our citizens with the least effective cartridge. It’s better for all of us if they stick with the more useless choice. We then have a much better chance of survival.


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 16, 2017)

KissMy said:


> *You gotta love those Quick Change High Capacity Mags!
> 
> Help!... Help!!... Help!!!  - To Late, Tough Shit!
> 
> ...



You understand nothing I see. The shooter was nearly 500 yards away. That is well out of range of any pistol shooter with the possible exception of some freak. Concealed weapons tend to be shorter, or perhaps I should say pistols. 

Pistols and shotguns tend to have maximum effective ranges of less than 100 yards, or one fifth the distance in question. A shotgun loaded with buckshot is useless at that range. A shotgun loaded with slugs might hit at a hundred yards. 

If Ignorance is a virtue, you are practically a saint.


----------



## KissMy (Nov 16, 2017)

SavannahMann said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > *You gotta love those Quick Change High Capacity Mags!
> ...



You are so clueless. You think the shooter should have moved in closer so you could have a better shot?...LOL  He thanks you for letting him have all those quick change 100 round mags so he could kill more before they could all run away or stop him. He had a real blast firing off all that ammo making you scream, duck, crawl, run, cry & pay. But it's only fun for so long, then he got tired of waiting on you pussies & shot himself.

I saw plenty of your "police heros" there with rifles that could have done the job. Nothing but pussies!


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 16, 2017)

KissMy said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



If anyone had pulled a pistol and started firing at the shooter at that range, you would be on here ranting and raving about out of control concealed carry people endangering the public by spraying as may rounds about as the shooter. The shooter was out of range of any handgun. That fact meant those who were carrying, including the cops, were smarter than you will ever be. You see, they knew not to fire wildly about. 

If you had a tenth of the knowledge that you have of passionate belief, you would know that one of the tenants of safe firearm handling is not to fire until you have a positive target. 

Oh, and before you go much further with the whole I love cops thing, you should know I am one of the most often heard voices decrying police corruption and insisting on reform. 

Now that your ignorance has once again been laid bare, would you like to wisely slink off and remain silent? I’m betting you will instead toss out more insults and declare again, in your own unique way, that concealed carry is a waste. 

Because your asinine argument is that concealed carry of handguns is not a perfect answer in every situation, it must not be a good answer in any situation. That is asinine as I said. In a way, it’s like arguing that because plane seats don’t bounce out of cornfields, making the seat cushion a floatation device is just a waste of time. 

Nothing is perfect for every imaginable situation. All you can do is increase your chances in as many situations as possible. Cirrus Aircraft has parachutes built in. Yet, people still die in plane crashes. They’re still injured even while flying the Cirrus plane. The reason? The Parachute is better than nothing in case of an emergency, but it is not a one size fits all answer to every emergency. 

That is the same truth with any carry weapon. It may not suit every situation you could possibly find yourself in, but it will be there and increase your chances of survival in more than a few situations. 

That is why I am decrying you as an ignorant ass. Because you have strongly held and passionate beliefs based upon erroneous theories that are not matched by facts, or truth. It shows you have no knowledge of the issue, but very strongly held beliefs.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 16, 2017)

SavannahMann said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


M


SavannahMann said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...





SavannahMann said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I appreciate your input.  I also appreciate the fact that, while I was not brought up in a house with guns, I am out of my element when discussing specifics, details and the lexicon of the gun culture.

Americans are killing one another with frequency, rapidity and a blind eye to consequence and morality.  Can you help us out here?  This carnage must stop.  How can we do that?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 17, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


We don't do it by stepping on the rights of people who don't and won't break the law.


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 17, 2017)

SavannahMann said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I appreciate your input.  I also appreciate the fact that, while I was not brought up in a house with guns, I am out of my element when discussing specifics, details and the lexicon of the gun culture.

Americans are killing one another with frequency, rapidity and a blind eye to consequence and morality.  Can you help us out here?  This carnage must stop.  How can we do that?[/QUOTE]

Here, things get a little more technical. Let me start by reminding you of things you probably haven’t considered. In the 1940’s it took the greatest minds of the era to come up with the Atomic Bomb. These were the finest mathematicians, physicists, and theoretical minds of their era. They were infinitely smarter than I am. It took these amazing minds years of hard work to come up with the Atomic Bomb. Today, a fairly bright High School Physics student can do the same thing. A college level student who is practically at the bottom of his class can do it. What prevents them is not that they are too smart to do it. What prevents them is one little thing. They need the fissionable material that has been refined. 

Anyone can pick up Uranium. You can find it in Colorado literally laying on the ground. Your Geiger counter will click away letting you know you’ve found some. You can pick it up, and take it home. It is useless. It’s a rock that if you wear it or carry it in your pocket for fifty years might give you a bit of skin cancer. It is not refined. It is the refining that is the really hard part of building a nuclear weapon. The design is well known and able to be duplicated with ease. 

This is for the most advanced and most destructive weapons know to our species. How to make it is easy, it’s one part that is hard. Now, what does this matter? Firearms are much simpler, much less complex, and the components are much much easier to get. 




 

These are home made submachine guns that were captured by police in Brazil. Look at them. There is nothing refined about them, they are stamped steel and cast aluminum. You can make it out of essentially scrap metal you would throw away, or find at the dump. How do you restrict access to scrap metal? I’ve never done that, but I can. Anyone with even one year of high school metal shop can do it with ease. 

Before you say we can limit the ammunition, are you sure we can do that? What is ammunition? Gunpowder, and a hunk of metal. Gunpowder has been around for more than a thousand years. It isn’t exactly like your Momma’s secret Chilli. Everyone knows it. Coal or charcoal, salt peter, and sulfur. When Homer Hickam wanted to build a rocket, his science teacher told him that this would make rocket fuel. Homer and his friends went to the city and found a chemical supply shop. They asked to buy a couple pounds each of those. The man told them that first, the company dealt in train car loads, not pounds. Second, that stuff made gunpowder, and he wasn’t going to sell any to a bunch of kids. 

Smokeless powder, or modern powder, has Nitrogen added to it. Nitrates. It makes it more powerful, and really no more unstable. 

But we can make ammunition with ease too. Including the cartridge. The secret to that is the primer. The primer is a modern equivalent, but at first it was fulminate of mercury, and then fulminate of silver. The secret for those is known to just about every chemistry student in school today. Making explosives is easy, most of the training for chemists is how not to do it. 

So banning the guns doesn’t work. Banning the ammunition makes it a little harder, but not significantly so. We know. We banned Crystal Meth. We made one of the ingredients so hard to get you have to present identification to the drug store to buy it. But guess what? Production of Crystal Meth has increased by 1,000%. Seriously. 

All we did was cut down on the number of idiots burning down their mobile home trying to cook meth in their kitchen. The big boys started cooking it in huge factory settings ala Breaking Bad. 

So what you are asking is how do we put the Genie back in the bottle? We can’t. It can’t be done. If you managed to ban firearms today. There would be literally tens of thousands of them buried in watertight containers waiting. People would start to work on them with tools they had gotten for a couple hundred bucks. Home made guns would become the norm. Ban high capacity magazines, and people can make those just as easy. A spring is another old invention that we understand pretty well. 

You can make a Glock over the next month. It’s called Polymer 80. It is a nearly finished Glock frame. All you have to do is a little filing, and drill a couple holes in it. The parts are readily available, and you would have a pistol with NO SERIAL NUMBER. Untraceable. It’s sold today. Glock Parts for Sale | Best Glock Accessories | GlockStore.com

It is sold from a number of stores and sites. So these pistols are manufactured in people’s homes, garages, workshops, or bedrooms. Basic tools, and you have a gun. 

How do you ban knowledge? How do you ban basic tools? The bombing of Oklahoma City happened so long ago, but you can still buy Nitrate based Fertilizer, the key ingredient in the bomb that was used. Go to your local home improvement store, look at the fertilizers, the nitrate rating is on the bag it is sold in. You’ll need 20% or higher to make a bomb. I bet you can find at least two or three different brands of the stuff. Nitrates are very valuable as a fertilizer. 

Now, all of this is capable of being made by someone with basic skills. What about those with advanced skills? What about those with advanced metalworking skills? The guys on Mythbusters made a cannon out of pipe. A cannon that was just as effective as one purpose built. They made cannon balls out of stone. They made them out of all sorts of items. How do you stop people from buying a couple hunks of pipe from their local metal supply yard? They could need it to repair a sewage line, or they could be using it to make a cannon. Welding the pipes together to make a cannon barrel is practically child’s play. Again, that one year of high school metal shop would do it to give them the skills. 

If you didn’t have that year of shop, watching some You Tube videos on how to weld would give you the foundation, and a few days of practice on scrap metal would give you the skills. Now, all you need are some ball bearings, plentiful everywhere. Some gunpowder, easily manufactured, and you have a cannon firing grapeshot. Those weapons slaughtered people by the dozens with each shot during the era when they were the pinnacle of military technology. 

The point I am getting to is this. There are dangerous weapons. Those are weapons that are poorly designed, or manufactured. Otherwise, there are only dangerous people. I was trained by the Army to think of this kind of stuff. I was trained to make weapons out of anything I could find. Wood would make a weapon. I could make a Pungi Pit, or a swinging spike trap. I could make a weapon out of string. Coating those spikes with fecal matter insured an infection, and probably caused the wounded to lose a leg from gangrene. 

The only thing you can do is try and protect yourself from those dangerous people. You might not succeed. But you stand a better chance of it than hoping for the kindness of strangers to protect you.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 17, 2017)

> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Countries with strong gun control don't have a mass killing problem.  Nobody is making guns. People aren't using trucks.  Bombs haven't been substituted.  Lives are simply saved.


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 17, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> > SavannahMann said:
> >
> >
> > > SavannahMann said:
> ...



You mean like Norway in which the attack claimed 77 lives? 2011 Norway attacks - Wikipedia

Or the French attack that claimed 137 lives? November 2015 Paris attacks - Wikipedia

They may not get the press our own attacks get. But there are plenty in those nations. 

List of rampage killers - Wikipedia

More than 1,500 rampage killings listed. 

Even today Ethnic Cleansing is going on. In Myanmar the indigenous Muslim people are being driven out of the nation under threat of death. A threat that has been delivered on many times. 

So where is this panacea that you fantasize about. One of the nations with the lowest rate is Switzerland. Where every soldier has a real fully automatic assault rifle in their closet. Even more telling those soldiers can buy their rifles as they end their military service. 

How would you react to the soldiers here being offered a chance to buy their fully automatic rifles from the military as they were discharged? I’m betting you would wet your pants at the mere thought. 

Chemical weapons attacks in subways. 

India has restrictions on weapons. So they should be safe. But for some reason they aren’t. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2008_Mumbai_attacks

What you do have in those unarmed nations is higher casualty numbers. 

We had a mass shooting at a nightclub in Florida with a lot of dead. In another instance it could have gone differently. 

'Hero' stopped mass murder by crazed bar patron who was armed to the teeth, police say | Arlington | Dallas News

Gun free zones are a favorite target. Why? If you know the population inside there are unarmed you can do whatever you want. But if one of them is armed, your risk increases dramatically. 

One event and 49 died. If one had been armed in the club could half have been saved? Could 90% of those victims still be alive today? I don’t know. I do know what happened. I do know that being trusting and defenseless is never a good idea.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 17, 2017)

SavannahMann said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Yes, rare events in other countries.  How many in Norway since that one rare event?  These are regular events here.

There was an armed off-duty cop doing security in Orlando....   he was too outgunned. Need to stop selling weapons for mass killing.  Nice try though.  The corpses keep piling up while you guys say the same things.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 17, 2017)

This is what can happen when mass killing weapons are illegal:
Milwaukee man accused of plotting machine gun attack at Masonic center still in jail

Nobody dead.  Guy planning killing in jail.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 17, 2017)

What Explains U.S. Mass Shootings? International Comparisons Suggest an Answer

Americans make up about 4.4 percent of the global population but own 42 percent of the world’s guns. From 1966 to 2012, 31 percent of the gunmen in mass shootings worldwide were American, according to a 2015 study by Adam Lankford, a professor at the University of Alabama.

Adjusted for population, only Yemen has a higher rate of mass shootings among countries with more than 10 million people — a distinction Mr. Lankford urged to avoid outliers. Yemen has the world’s second-highest rate of gun ownership after the United States.

More gun ownership corresponds with more gun murders across virtually every axis: among developed countries, among American states, among American towns and cities and when controlling for crime rates. And gun control legislation tends to reduce gun murders, according to a recent analysis of 130 studies from 10 countries.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 17, 2017)

There is no solution that provides a panacea.  There are, nor have there ever been, no law written that absolutely prevents crime.  When legislative solutions are proffered, those who advocate for wide gun rights point out that fact.  Their argument goes on to say since no law can prevent crime, there should be no time wasted on writing gun laws.  The perfect being the enemy of the good.

Further they say any gun control measure is essentially unconstitutional.  This in spite of laws strictly limiting machine gun ownership.  Gun advocates also claim that any gun regulation will inevitably result in forced gun confiscation.  The "doomsday" argument.

Offering no solutions, offering total intransigence in the face of mass shootings, acknowledging no real problem with the mass shootings that cannot be stopped without a fully armed citizenry, gun advocates provide the entirety of opposition to any search for actual solutions.  Their singular devotion to guns and the gun culture prevents them from taking responsibility for the very problem they do not acknowledge.  Is this responsibility?


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 17, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Can you help us out here?  This carnage must stop.  How can we do that?



Of course we can help you out ... Thanks for asking.

Bushmaster
Along with any number of their particular models ... There are several alternative manufacturers to choose from.
If you desire the assistance of the government instead ... Dial 911.

.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 17, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Can you help us out here?  This carnage must stop.  How can we do that?
> ...


Perhaps I should charge my fire extinguisher with gasoline too.

An arms race never ends well.  It is not a responsible solution.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 17, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Perhaps I should charge my fire extinguisher with gasoline too.
> An arms race never ends well.  It is not a responsible solution.



There is no arms race ... The firearms you are speaking of are available to, and currently owned by, private citizens.

You are not trying to remove access to something people don't already have ... Or adding gasoline in a fire extinguisher.
You are attempting to suggest we should not have what we already do have ... More akin to suggesting we shouldn't have a fire extinguisher because there is a fire department.

Try again ... 

.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 17, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps I should charge my fire extinguisher with gasoline too.
> ...


And those readily available weapons are the tools used in mass shootings.  What puts the "mass" in "mass shooting"?  The body count.  What creates a horrendous body count?  As many bullets flying into human beings as quickly as possible.  What other tool can wreck such havoc?

So I ask.  What is the virtue of these weapons as currently available?  Why should we have more of what we know is not producing a god outcome?


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 17, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> And those readily available weapons are the tools used in mass shootings.  What puts the "mass" in "mass shooting"?  The body count.  What creates a horrendous body count?  As many bullets flying into human beings as quickly as possible.  What other tool can wreck such havoc?
> 
> So I ask.  What is the virtue of these weapons as currently available?  Why should we have more of what we know is not producing a god outcome?



Should I get rid of my fire extinguisher because a bunch of people die in fires and there is a Fire Department ... 
I mean that is a way of looking at ... That is what you are asking.

I have a firearm like the ones you are talking about.
It does specifically what I intend for it to do.

It could be used to do things I never intend it to do.
I could rely on the government (which has been an utter failure in these circumstances).

No thanks ... I'll keep what I have and use it appropriately when necessary.
Sorry if you are upset with the fact the firearm is far more efficient at its purpose than the government is.

.


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 17, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Help me out. How was a customer in my first link able to stop a mass shooting? Not a cop. A citizen. Just a regular guy.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 17, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > And those readily available weapons are the tools used in mass shootings.  What puts the "mass" in "mass shooting"?  The body count.  What creates a horrendous body count?  As many bullets flying into human beings as quickly as possible.  What other tool can wreck such havoc?
> ...



When was the last mass killing with a fire extinguisher?


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 17, 2017)

SavannahMann said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



What do you need help with?  The bad guy was incoherent.  Who knows what his intentions were.  Sure would be nice if he wasn't armed though.  In Orlando 49 died with an armed police officer there.  We need to stop arming killers so well.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 17, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


we just know that a vehicle kills more than a gun.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 17, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



And we know gun control lowers gun deaths.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 17, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


conceal and carry you're exactly right.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 17, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




We have more concealed carry than ever:
FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year


----------



## jc456 (Nov 17, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


we certainly do, and I thank god for it everyday.  one day violent crime will be limited forever.  the libs and taking guns merely jeopardized the average citizen to the violence of criminal.  not no more.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 17, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> When was the last mass killing with a fire extinguisher?



You are not going to take away my firearms for something I haven't done ... Nor because someone misuses something I have.
You aren't going to take my fire extinguisher if someone beats another person(s) (or any number for that matter) to death with one either.

Man beats pregnant girlfriend to death with fire extinguisher and torches her home

It's that simple ...


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 17, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > When was the last mass killing with a fire extinguisher?
> ...



And you keep arming mass killers.  Until we get strong gun control people will keep dying.  That must make you feel real good.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 17, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Violent crime is up, mass murders up, cops killed regularly...


----------



## jc456 (Nov 17, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


where, where and where?  let's name it now. don't just post a sentence without evidence.  come now are you a rookie in here?


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 17, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> And you keep arming mass killers.  Until we get strong gun control people will keep dying.  That must make you feel real good.



I haven't armed anyone other than myself (legally).
I am afraid to inform you that you are the person trying to act outside the law in attempting to remove my legal Constitutionally protected rights.

Don't get confused there little one ... At least understand what you are asking ... I understand your point of view ... 

.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 17, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


My initial post had the link.

FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 17, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > And you keep arming mass killers.  Until we get strong gun control people will keep dying.  That must make you feel real good.
> ...



You cling to your guns while people die.  That is sad.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 17, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


and in it it states:

"The surges appeared to be driven by increases in murders in Chicago, Baltimore and some other large cities where violence persisted even as neighboring communities reported declines."

conceal and carry.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 17, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



As we get more concealed carry, violent crime is increasing.  Too many guns.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 17, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> You cling to your guns while people die.  That is sad.



Yeah ... I will protect my rights and liberties ... Use my firearms if necessary (hope I don't have to).

Sorry it makes you sad ... Its possible you just aren't cut out for this type of thing.
No worries though ... The government will save you (maybe).
Look at how well background checks, gun free zones and all the laws have already worked to protect you.

.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 17, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


you didn't read your own link.  where were the surges again?  heavily gang infested areas.  duh!! why post something and ignore the facts your own link gave you?  I don't know abut you people.  At least I'd apologies that I read it wrong or something.  but wow.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 17, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > And those readily available weapons are the tools used in mass shootings.  What puts the "mass" in "mass shooting"?  The body count.  What creates a horrendous body count?  As many bullets flying into human beings as quickly as possible.  What other tool can wreck such havoc?
> ...


Specious logic and cramming incredulous words into my mouth does very little to engender respect for your argument.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 17, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > You cling to your guns while people die.  That is sad.
> ...



Well the evidence is clear how to save lives.  Hopefully in the future we will value lives over
inanimate objects.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 17, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Violent crime is up, nothing was read wrong.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 17, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Specious logic and cramming incredulous words into my mouth does very little to engender respect for your argument.




Your entire premise is nefarious and violates the Constitutionally protected rights of citizens ... You have no respect to stand on much less barter with.

Go pound sand ... 

.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 17, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


With bullets?  What was a vehicle designed to do?  What is an assault weapon designed to do?

You might be fooled by such a specious argument but give others more credit.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 17, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> Well the evidence is clear how to save lives.  Hopefully in the future we will value lives over
> inanimate objects.



I do value life ... And the ability to protect it when necessary.
Your desire to pass that responsibility and liberty on to someone else is certainly not noteworthy ... 

.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 17, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


it isn't that simple to make that statement.  look dude i give two shits your beliefs, but a generalization like that is looked into deeper and i posted what the reason was.  And it doesn't say conceal and carry.  just doesn't.  it says gang infested areas.  period. I fking quoted it for you. here again.

"The surges appeared to be driven by increases in murders in Chicago, Baltimore and some other large cities where violence persisted even as neighboring communities reported declines."

it says this  "*even as neighboring communities reported declines." *Stay fking stupid, I couldn't care less.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...



The government failing to protect the citizens means they need to take matters into their own hands! 

An AR and a .22 for every household!


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 17, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Well the evidence is clear how to save lives.  Hopefully in the future we will value lives over
> ...



Gun control has proven to save lives, yet you cling to your guns.  Don't kid yourself, you do not value life.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 17, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Specious logic and cramming incredulous words into my mouth does very little to engender respect for your argument.
> ...


Carrying a concealed weapon does not infringe on your right to bear arms.  Going through a labyrinth of paperwork and regulations to own a machine gun does infringe.  So precedent has been set.  Let's expand that precedent to curb the availability of the weapons used in mass shootings.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 17, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I didn't say concealed carry was the reason.  But the claim of more guns equals less crime sure is down the shitter.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 17, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> Gun control has proven to save lives, yet you cling to your guns.  Don't kid yourself, you do not value life.



I am not the one trying to jack someone up over something they haven't done.

Don't fool yourself into thinking you have a leg to stand on ... You have nothing but speculation and good intentions.
Tough shit ... It isn't your call ... And we are not required to acquiesce to your desires.

.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 17, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


well it is actually really simple.  death sentences for violence with a gun.  want to see how fast that shit stops?  but you're against that.  so innocent  lives really aren't important to you, so you actually lie.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 17, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


let's make sentences a death sentence for violence with a gun period.  Why are you against that?


----------



## jc456 (Nov 17, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Gun control has proven to save lives, yet you cling to your guns.  Don't kid yourself, you do not value life.
> ...


well it is actually really simple. death sentences for violence with a gun. want to see how fast that shit stops?


----------



## jc456 (Nov 17, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


huh?  more guns is due to conceal and carry.  so which is it you're arguing. and again:

well it is actually really simple. death sentences for violence with a gun. want to see how fast that shit stops?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 17, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I hope you're not serious. For one thing, there's no way all these mass shootings are happening without someone organizing them.

For instance, Las Vegas. They realized they fucked up royally there, and overplayed their hand by a mile claiming 1 man did that. Ain't nobody buyin' that shiet!

That there was the work of 3 or more people.

Every mass shooting save a minimal of them is designed to curb gun rights in America.

It's false flags and bullshit.

So no, they're not going to win.

Let Congress introduce some more gun restrictions and see what happens to them with their corrupt, do-nothing-for-the-people asses.

There will be blood running, not much of it will be the angry citizen's.

And the FBI and CIA need razed to the ground and reformed, too.

Did they stop 9/11/2001? No, they failed, they're fired, fuck 'em.

Did the CIA prevent Bhenghazi? No? They failed, fuck 'em, they're fired too.

Did the FBI prevent Boston Bombing? Noop!


What do you do when someone doesn't do their job? Huh?

You run them off and get someone who will do a proper job!

Hello? Seriously.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 17, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



We have the fullest jails in the world.  Many criminals have guns cause they need protection from other armed criminals.  Too many guns.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 17, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Gun control has proven to save lives, yet you cling to your guns.  Don't kid yourself, you do not value life.
> ...



You are clinging to guns instead of saving lives.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 17, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


who said anything about jails?  not me.  I said again, well it is actually really simple. death sentences for violence with a gun. want to see how fast that shit stops?


----------



## jc456 (Nov 17, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


guns save lives so that's what he is clinging to.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 17, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


ahh braainiack doesn't want to punish the gun violence.  see that is why there are so many guns that he wishes to argue against I give him how to get rid of guns and he ignores it.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 17, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Won't work.  Many of them already don't live to be very old.  They don't care.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 17, 2017)

jc456 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



People scared of dying are not gang bangers.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 17, 2017)

jc456 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Experts Explain Why the Death Penalty Does Not Deter Murder | Death Penalty Information Center


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 17, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> You are clinging to guns instead of saving lives.



I am actively exercising my Constitutionally protected right/liberty ... You can call it whatever you want.
You are using your Constitutionally protected right in order to attempt to circumvent the Constitution and appease your insecurities.

I don't attempt to suggest you shouldn't ... It's your right to ... And I have the means to help you protect it if necessary ...  
Call me when you need it ... If you haven't pissed me off, I might do something to help you out.

.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 17, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


so death by cop or gang is already enacted.  so now we just take away the collateral damage and enforce for real death sentence for violence with a gun and we gain control again like in the old west days of hanging.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 17, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


Because the state should not be in the business of killing.  One botched car nviction resulting in execution is too many.  Our system is not yet perfect enough to assure 100% infallibility.


----------



## there4eyeM (Nov 17, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...



This gets close to the core problem. There is a malaise 'out there' of a fascination for violent action to prove masculinity. It goes hand-in-hand with outward signs such as the above. Of course these persons cannot have a real M16, so they buy the replica that copies its big brother in every physical aspect, merely lacking the 'auto' selector position. it gives them the feeling of being 'real'. 
Of course an AR15 could be used for hunting; .556 is a usable round, and many sports/hunting rifles are so chambered (there is strong argument that .308 is superior, but that is a matter of choice). The fact is that the 'mass murders' have been carried out with assault weapon replicas. Is it not obvious why?


----------



## jc456 (Nov 17, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


yeah yeah old argument.  use a gun in a violent crime, death sentence.  no appeal process. None, zip.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 17, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


no it isn't, one innocent life due to gang violence is one too many.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 17, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


Mass shootings are either all conspiracies to advance a political agenda or they are hoaxes of the first order.

Wow!  Shouldn't you change the tin foil on your head daily?


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 17, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


But don't dare limit the availability of assault weapons to those gang members, right?


----------



## westwall (Nov 17, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...








Why?  You point to these countries that have "less gun violence" than we do, yet, when you look at Europe as a whole, to get a similar population base you find that overall Europe is more violent than the US is, and gun crime is exploding.  They are now getting to experience the third world culture, and the violence that is part and parcel of that culture.  We have ALWAYS had to deal with it, they haven't.  

Your arguments against gun ownership are cute, but they are not based in reality.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 17, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


all mass shootings are due to mental disorders.  just like using chemicals like timothy mcveigh.  all of it looney tooners.


----------



## westwall (Nov 17, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...







Wrong.  Not only do we not want them to have them WE WANT THOSE VIOLENT SCUMBAGS IN PRISON FOR LIFE.  Why do you insist on letting the most violent offenders be released over and over and over?


----------



## jc456 (Nov 17, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


dude I have no desire to take away any gun.  anywhere.  it is a constitutional right.  I am for death sentences for use of fire arms in a violent crime, no appeal.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 17, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Carrying a concealed weapon does not infringe on your right to bear arms.  Going through a labyrinth of paperwork and regulations to own a machine gun does infringe.  So precedent has been set.  Let's expand that precedent to curb the availability of the weapons used in mass shootings.



I have a Conceal and Carry permit ... I could apply and get a license for a machine gun if I wanted one.

Crap ... The number of private citizens with a Conceal and Carry permit has increased 256% since 2008.
There are 14.5 million Conceal and Carry permit holders in the US.
They (permit holders not just gun owners) outnumber federal, state and local law enforcement 5 to 1.

We aren't asking you for your approval ... We are already able to have what we want.
You are simply asking for something we are not required to give you.
You have nothing to compromise with ... The only thing you can do is threaten to take what we already have away.

That won't turn out well for anyone.

*Edit:*
Albeit it is nothing I would ever hope for ...
There is a mass killing the scope of Waco, Texas on a national level knocking on your door ... And you are inviting it in and offering it tea.



.


----------



## westwall (Nov 17, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...







Indeed we do, and those counties that have the most concealed carry also have the least crime.  Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## oldsoul (Nov 17, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...














Redirect Notice
So, first of all, yea "assault type" weapons are NOT the problem, they are a percentage of a small percentage. Second, more guns does = fewer homicides.


----------



## oldsoul (Nov 17, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


And you think a ban on guns is going to stop criminals from using guns to protect themselves from other criminals with guns? You can not be serious.


----------



## westwall (Nov 17, 2017)

oldsoul said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...







He is.  One other progressive felt that it was proper for criminals to be armed and that it was terrible for honest civilians to be armed because the criminals might get hurt.  That is how screwed up their "thinking" is.  They are truly warped individuals.


----------



## oldsoul (Nov 17, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You already said it:


Brain357 said:


> They don't care.


----------



## oldsoul (Nov 17, 2017)

westwall said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Many are, yes.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 17, 2017)

You know what I hate to see? And this happens all too often. Some guy has a wife and kids and starts dealing dope to support them. Yes, it's illegal, but he's not really hurting or forcing anything on anybody.

Enter crazy robber guy. He comes to family man's house because he thinks "I can rob him and get away with it, he won't call the popo, it's dope" So he breaks into this guy's house that has a wife and children, the guy shoots him dead, next thing you know, the father of 2-3 kids is up the road for 10-17 years for 2nd degree murder. I'm for decriminalizing dope and being harsher on violent robbers.

They're turds, I have encountered them in my life. If one breaks in here, he's a dead man, if I can help it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 17, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Ban knives, fists, and any other tools used to kill people with not restricted by the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 17, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...




That statement was made by the Sheriff and I am sure he regrets it.

What was so superhuman about his efforts?

Given the same resources, I could have pulled it off also.  Many more could have too.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 17, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> Yes happens here weekly.  Everywhere else it happens every few years and usually involves international terrorists.



You're only making it painfully clear that allowing leftists near guns is the problem.  Remember Steve Scalise?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 17, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Most people are unaware that in the Old West, the penalty for stealing a man's horse or cattle was death!  There were very few trials either!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 17, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Gang members do not use assault weapons.  Will you please get your terminology straight, or simply shut up?


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 17, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


How do drive by shootings work?  A gang pulls up and brandishes bolt action rifles and revolvers?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 17, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



They don't have assault weapons! They usually just use handguns!

You do realize that revolvers are technically semi-automatics also.  Right?  One trigger pull equals one round fired.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 17, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Are you a Blood or a Crip?  Or do you just live in a neighborhood where drive by shootings are common?  Or did you just make that up?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 17, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I live in the country just outside a major city where it is not uncommon to have two or three shootings a day in the darker-hued neighborhoods on the western side of town.  They are often "drive-bys".

BTW, what goes "clip, clop, clip, clop, bang, bang, bang, clip, clop, clip, clop"?

An Amish drive-by shooting!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 18, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


all any firearm is designed to do is to propel a projectile at a chosen target


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 18, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


no it hasn't


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 18, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Right along with your claim that gun laws reduce crime


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 18, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


How many lives would be saved if my guns were confiscated as you would like them to be?

Here's a hint:  the answer begins with Z and ends with O


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 18, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


the firearms of choice for criminals are handguns not rifles


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 18, 2017)

So you wanna take my Model 60 I've had since I was 11?

Go rotate on a cactus.


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 18, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Actually. Orlando proves you can’t depend on anyone to protect you.


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 18, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Not really. But all that aside. Right now only 36% of the people agree with even a limited ban. Just on so called assault weapons. So making this a major issue in a political campaign is a guaranteed loser. 

It gives the Republicans an issue where again they are on the populist side.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 19, 2017)

oldsoul said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



In countries with good gun control it is rare for a criminal to be armed.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 19, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



They reduce death.  I have not claimed they reduce crime.  Too many guns sure create a lot of problems.
Why the US has the most mass shootings - CNN
US cops killed 100 times more than German police in 2015
Analysis | American toddlers are still shooting people on a weekly basis this year
Study: Road rage incidents involving guns are increasing

The “boyfriend loophole” in U.S. gun laws is costing women’s lives

More police officers die on the job in states with more guns

Fallen officers: 64 shot dead in the line of duty in 2016 - CNN

FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year

Guns kill nearly 1,300 US children each year - CNN


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 19, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> In countries with good gun control it is rare for a criminal to be armed.



In countries with tough gun control ... I would rather the criminals that are armed be your neighbor ... Not mine.

.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 19, 2017)

SavannahMann said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



Yes it does save lives.  We have more people accidently killed by guns than most countries have gun deaths.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 19, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > In countries with good gun control it is rare for a criminal to be armed.
> ...



It is unlikely either of us would have an armed criminal for a neighbor.  That is the point.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 19, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> Yes it does save lives.  We have more people accidently killed by guns than most countries have gun deaths.



Probably because we have guns and they don't ... 

.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 19, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it does save lives.  We have more people accidently killed by guns than most countries have gun deaths.
> ...



Yes we have more death.  That's all they bring.  Dead cops.  Dead toddlers.  Dead wives.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 19, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> It is unlikely either of us would have an armed criminal for a neighbor.  That is the point.



I got a quarter ... If I flip it five times and it comes up heads ... Can I chop your hand off?
If it comes up heads 5 times in a row ... What are the chances it will come up heads 6 times in a row?

.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 19, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> Yes we have more death.  That's all they bring.  Dead cops.  Dead toddlers.  Dead wives.



Uh ... Dead criminals and saved lives ... You always forget the good parts.

.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 19, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes we have more death.  That's all they bring.  Dead cops.  Dead toddlers.  Dead wives.
> ...



There are far more lost than any good obviously.  With only like 250 justified homicides a year more than twice as many people die in accidents alone than are saved.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 19, 2017)

What is rare with gun control happens regularly here:
He was a rookie cop in a small Pennsylvania town. Now there’s a massive manhunt for his killer.

Gun control equals less armed killers.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 19, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> There are far more lost than any good obviously.  With only like 250 justified homicides a year more than twice as many people die in accidents alone than are saved.



You can gamble the odds on not protecting yourself if you feel like it ... I don't.

.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 19, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> Gun control equals less armed killers.



Yo Brain ... That's kind of like a no brainer ... Other than possibly going to the range, most people own guns because they are very effective killing weapons.

.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 19, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > There are far more lost than any good obviously.  With only like 250 justified homicides a year more than twice as many people die in accidents alone than are saved.
> ...



All you are doing is increasing the chance of all of us being killed.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 19, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Gun control equals less armed killers.
> ...



It is a no brainer.  We would have less mass killings.  Fewer cops killed.  Less accidental death.  Less innocent people hit in drive by shootings....


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 19, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > There are far more lost than any good obviously.  With only like 250 justified homicides a year more than twice as many people die in accidents alone than are saved.
> ...


Does carrying a gun make you safer? No. In fact, right-to-carry laws increase violent crime


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 19, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> All you are doing is increasing the chance of all of us being killed.



... And providing myself with the ability to defend myself while neither you nor the government can.

.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 19, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> Does carrying a gun make you safer? No. In fact, right-to-carry laws increase violent crime



They didn't ask me ... That is why their study sucks.
They can say whatever they want ... I would let them walk around the corner of my garage and tell it to the wild boar standing there ... 

.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 19, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > All you are doing is increasing the chance of all of us being killed.
> ...



Does carrying a gun make you safer? No. In fact, right-to-carry laws increase violent crime


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 19, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> Does carrying a gun make you safer? No. In fact, right-to-carry laws increase violent crime




Of course they make you safer than not having a firearm ... Well, maybe not you.

.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 19, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Does carrying a gun make you safer? No. In fact, right-to-carry laws increase violent crime
> ...



Does carrying a gun make you safer? No. In fact, right-to-carry laws increase violent crime


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 19, 2017)

Husband and wife shot in church by accident


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 19, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> Husband and wife shot in church by accident




Great-granny, 80, got a gun, kills a home intruder who attacked husband ... 

.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 19, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Husband and wife shot in church by accident
> ...



Had to go back to 2016 for that one eh?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 20, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


They do not reduce death either.

Countries that have enacted strict gun bans and confiscations did not see their murder rates drop as a result of those laws in fact in many of those countries murder rates went UP


----------



## oldsoul (Nov 20, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


By "good gun control" you mean "total ban" right? That is not going to happen. One could say that in countries that have relatively small amounts of cars there a very few deaths by car too. Would you propose "good car control" to curb the roughly 30K-35K deaths by car?


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 20, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Several problems with that study. It used notional or pretend states to quantify the result. The rub is that we have actual inforthat is not notional. 

Cities make up 15% of the population but account for 36% of murder victims. All of the cities have had outright bans or at least restrictions on firearms. Yet more than a third of the murders happen there. 

Criminals are afraid of armed victims. http://www.leg.state.co.us/clics/cl...72579b80079912d/$FILE/SenState0305AttachB.pdf

In this study 34% of criminals said they had been scared off, shot at, or captured by an armed citizen. 

Again real world data instead of fantasy world pipedreams.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 14, 2019)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> Background checks?
> If all these nutsos want them then I suggest that  the idea some one wants them is a sign they are mentally off.
> The more they assault type rifles want, the more whacked they are.  Probably at least at by the square of that number.
> ...


Good news:
You definition of "crazy" does not create a compelling argument for infringing upon my rights.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 14, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> ...


and everyone of the last three had background checks.  What he doesn't understand is that we don't have a test to see when someone will lose their mind.  I suggest they all go invent it.  how to know the date and time someone loses it.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 14, 2019)

jc456 said:


> and everyone of the last three had background checks.  What he doesn't understand is that we don't have a test to see when someone will lose their mind.  I suggest they all go invent it.  how to know the date and time someone loses it.


They don't care, they just wan to make it as hard as possible for the law abiding to exercise the right to arms, and they're willing to stand on dead bodies to do it.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 14, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > and everyone of the last three had background checks.  What he doesn't understand is that we don't have a test to see when someone will lose their mind.  I suggest they all go invent it.  how to know the date and time someone loses it.
> ...


exactly right.  they don't care about the dead, never have.  fk they don't even stand for our military service people wounded, loss of limb, life and mind.  they'd rather piss on them with disdain while allowing illegals into our country.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 14, 2019)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...


3 rifles out of the millions that are legally owned

you do realize that is statistically insignificant don't you?


----------



## miketx (Mar 14, 2019)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...


I hope he passed the BG check for that tactical gear. That shit is deadly!


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 14, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> ...


/—-/ Gun grabbers will define crazy as anyone who votes Republican.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 14, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > and everyone of the last three had background checks.  What he doesn't understand is that we don't have a test to see when someone will lose their mind.  I suggest they all go invent it.  how to know the date and time someone loses it.
> ...




Do you know how hard it is to fill mass graves if the victims can shoot back?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 14, 2019)

"Crazy" is defined as any republican who uses the term, "gungrabber". That would be a Trumpster's choice of word to include along with "Libtard", in order to reveal their SAT score.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Mar 14, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /—-/ Gun grabbers will define crazy as anyone who votes Republican.


They have already proved it on here.  

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Mar 14, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> 3 rifles out of the millions that are legally owned
> 
> you do realize that is statistically insignificant don't you?


They will keep the pressure on until they win.  They will never relent until we get what Australia has.  

That's why we will do the same to the cocksuking, butt fucking death.   Machine guns for felons and children or bust, motherfuckers.

.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 14, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > 3 rifles out of the millions that are legally owned
> ...



Actually Australia is beating us because although they did ban assault weapons, almost none were turned in, and many more were imported instead.  Australia did the ban by province, so there are no federal goons involved, and no one cares.
There are not almost twice as many assault weapons in Australia as there were back in the 1997 ban.
Whats more, Australia has had mass shootings since then, but they just claim there were not.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 14, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > 3 rifles out of the millions that are legally owned
> ...


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 14, 2019)

You guys do know a semi automatic and an assault rifle are not the same thing right?


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 15, 2019)

blackhawk said:


> You guys do know a semi automatic and an assault rifle are not the same thing right?



In WWII and the Korean war, M-1 carbines were the assault weapons of choice.
In WWI is was pump shotguns used as trench sweeper assault weapons.
In the Civil War and Texas Rangers, it was a pair of pistols that were the assault weapon of choice.
Etc.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 15, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Real sane gun owners wouldn't own an assault type rifle.



I must be really insane.  I have like six semi automatic firearms. 

But, very few private Americans own an actual assault rifle.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 15, 2019)

According to the Founders, every able bodied person is supposed to have the latest assault rifles.
They did not trust police or a mercenary military.
They wanted citizen soldiers instead.
I don't see how they were wrong?


----------



## Claudette (Mar 15, 2019)

Evil people do evil things and until you can control evil people then bad things will continue to happen.

Good luck with that.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 15, 2019)

blackhawk said:


> You guys do know a semi automatic and an assault rifle are not the same thing right?


No.  they don't.
They know little to nothing about firearms, past the talking points give to them by their masters.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 15, 2019)

fncceo said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Real sane gun owners wouldn't own an assault type rifle.
> ...


 Not this stupid fucking argument again.

Jesus fuck can you people get a fucking brain.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 15, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Not this stupid fucking argument again.
> Jesus fuck can you people get a fucking brain.



Says the guy who believes "Real sane gun owners wouldn't own an assault type rifle"


----------



## RealDave (Mar 15, 2019)

blackhawk said:


> You guys do know a semi automatic and an assault rifle are not the same thing right?


 You assfucks know we had an assault rifle ban. & do you know what as banned?

Do we really need to say assault type rifles?   

Everyone knows what is bseuinbg discussed.

The idea you God damn gun nuts think your right to own assault type rifles so you can get all beered up & shoot bottles outweighs the right of children not to be slaughtered in school is just plain ridiculous.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 15, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Not this stupid fucking argument again.
> ...



Ahhhh poor baby if you couldn't own every type of gun ever made.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 15, 2019)

RealDave said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > You guys do know a semi automatic and an assault rifle are not the same thing right?
> ...


Indeed.




 



> The idea you God damn gun nuts think your right to own assault type rifles so you can get all beered up & shoot bottles outweighs the right of children not to be slaughtered in school is just plain ridiculous.


Not this stupid fucking argument again.
Jesus fuck can you get a fucking brain.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 15, 2019)

RealDave said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Not this stupid fucking argument again.
Jesus fuck can you get a fucking brain.


----------



## easyt65 (Mar 15, 2019)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...


This is absolutely horrific.  I think Democrats should immediately proceed over to New Zealand and lead the assault on the* NRA*, to take over seizing all weapons not owned by the government. This will be great practice for when they are ready to begin trying to do it here.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 15, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> This is absolutely horrific.  I think Democrats should immediately proceed over to New Zealand and lead the assault on the* NRA*, to take over seizing all weapons not owned by the government. This will be great practice for when they are ready to begin trying to do it here.


Should be easy - all legal guns owners have a license on file.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 15, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Great.

Let's fix that then and ban any magazine loaded semi-auto weapon.

There...that was simple and elegant


----------



## Lesh (Mar 15, 2019)

Because assault weapons ARE the weapon of choice for mass murder


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 15, 2019)

Lesh said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


And completely irrational.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 15, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Because assault weapons ARE the weapon of choice for mass murder


According to Mother Jones:
From 1982 thru all of 2018, 'assault weapons' accounted for 378 mass shooting deaths; handguns accounted for 427 such deaths.
The 378 total deaths by 'assault weapons' in mass shootings 1982-2018 represent 42.95% of total deaths in mass shootings; handguns represent 48.52%
US mass shootings, 1982-2019: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation

Thus, your statement is either a lie, or a statement of abject ignorance.
Let us know which.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 15, 2019)

Lesh said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Lesh,

I was planning on confiscating Easy's guns this weekend, but I have a family related event coming up. Could you do it for me? I'll take your turn to confiscate somebody else's gun for you next week.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 15, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


An assault weapon is one that is belt feed for continuous firing or has a full auto setting semi automatics have neither so they are not assault weapons. This would be an assault weapon the SAW Squad Automatic Weapon.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 15, 2019)

blackhawk said:


> An assault weapon is one that is belt feed for continuous firing or has a full auto setting semi automatics have neither so they are not assault weapons.


It was, as defined by the inane, ineffective and thus unnecessary 1994 law.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 15, 2019)

Claudette said:


> Evil people do evil things and until you can control evil people then bad things will continue to happen.
> 
> Good luck with that.



Even worse than that is that evil people are created intentionally by competition, stress, aggression, etc., in government designed schools, health care systems, employment markets, government propaganda, media, wars, etc.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 15, 2019)

RealDave said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




Anyone familiar with technology or history knows that in the 18 hundreds, it was a pair of pistols that was used as an assault weapon.
In WWI it was a pump shotgun, called a trench sweeper, that was the assault weapon of choice.
In WWII and Korean war, it was carbines like the M-1 that were used as assault weapons.

So there is no single weapon known as an assault weapon, and almost any firearm can be adapted as assault weapon, so all at risk when someone suggests banning that use.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 15, 2019)

blackhawk said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



While assault weapons usually are better if lighter in weight and recoil, that just shows the range extreme.
Here is the other end of the spectrum.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 15, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> ...


Wrong. 

Background checks don't "infringe" on any rights.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 15, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


However wrong you may be, it pales in comparison to the fact you intentionally missed all the other things he talked about.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 15, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


It truly is a failed, ignorant, and ridiculous "argument."

What constitutes an assault weapon is whatever a given lawmaking body determines it to be, having nothing to do with the configuration or functionality of the weapon.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 15, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It truly is a failed, ignorant, and ridiculous "argument."
> What constitutes an assault weapon is whatever a given lawmaking body determines it to be, having nothing to do with the configuration or functionality of the weapon.


Yep.
Thus, the asininity of the 1994 ban, as well as any argument that it had any effect whatsoever on any sort of crime.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 15, 2019)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...



I wear tactical gear at work.   I must be insane.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 15, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



I know technology and history, and not to put too fine a point on it, but the Thompson machine gun (otherwise known as the trench sweeper) was invented for use as a military assault weapon for use in WWI, but was mostly used for that purpose in WWII. The shotgun has been outlawed for military use by the Geneva Convention, and the AK47 has been the assault weapon of choice in Korea, and by the Communist countries ever since.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 15, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Actually they do, because you have a right to privacy, so that the government does not know who has guns to come and illegally confiscate them from.  
Exactly how can government ever get the authority to deny any citizens the right to be able to defend themselves and their home?
Those are basic 4th and 5th amendment rights, that the federal government most definitely has no jurisdiction over.
In fact, if police and military has weapons, then under the 14th amendment, we have to be able to have the same ones.
Why?  Because ultimately government, police/soldiers, are historically the most corrupt and dangerous factor.  
All democratic republics are always threatened by government police states by the police/military.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 15, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




And even more important is that since clearly assault weapons are necessary, since police and security have them, it is illegal for government to prevent honest citizens from also having them for protection.
It is not like anyone attacks police.
It is average citizens who get attacked.
So if police have them, we all most certainly do.
In fact, the LAST people I want to have them are the police, since they have been proven to be the most trigger happy.
Where would government even get jurisdiction to regulate weapons from anyway?
They were never delegated that authority in the Constitution.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 15, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Not to really argue much, but the Thompson did not make it to WWI.
It came out too late.
It was the Winchester Model 1897 pump shotgun known as the "trench sweeper" in WWI.
Winchester Model 1897 - Wikipedia
{...
Unlike most modern pump-action shotguns, the Winchester Model 1897 (versions of which were type classified as the Model 97 or M97 for short) fired each time the action closed with the trigger depressed (that is, it lacks a trigger disconnector). Coupled with its five-shot capacity, this made it effective for close combat, such that troops referred to it as a "trench sweeper".
...}
Whether the shotgun has been outlawed or not, US forces still use them.
But I do not think they were outlawed?
{...
This characteristic allowed troops to fire the whole magazine with great speed. The Model 1897 was so effective, and feared, that the German government protested (in vain) to have it outlawed in combat.[18] The Model 1897 was used again in World War II by the United States Army and Marine Corps, where it was used alongside the similarly militarized version of the hammerless Model 1912.[19] Some were still in service during the Korean War[20] and the Vietnam War.[21]

Other military uses of the shotgun included "the execution of security/interior guard operations, rear area security operations, guarding prisoners of war, raids, ambushes, military operations in urban terrain, and selected special operations". Despite protesting them, Germans did not listen to Ludendorff and decided to use and unofficially adopt the M1897 for their own use with modifications and named it "trench mouser" and mainly place them with stormtroopers.
...}


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 16, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Regarding the Thompson Submachine gun, they were invented for use in WW1, but, you are right, it did not get put in production in time. Regarding the other military uses for a shotgun, did you honestly think that I meant that other than it is only banned in combat?

As for the background check, when someone argues that convicted felons and people under restraining orders should have a loophole to buy firearms in private transactions, because to take it away from them opens up the slippery slope that will prevent us from shooting down Blackhawk helicopters with our 1911's when the New World Order is installed, it is, at once, obvious, that that person's train has already left their baggage at the station, and there is no real point in further discussion.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 16, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Shotguns are not banned in combat that I know of.
They were issued in Vietnam, Iraq, Afghanistan, etc.





A convicted felon can be someone who bounced a check over $100.  Once sentence is served, they are a citizen, and deserve full rights to defend themselves, others, property, etc.  There is no one with the right or authority to make anyone a second class citizen.  If you look at the laws, a convicted felon is not committing a crime if they use a firearm in defense from an attack.
So they then should also be able to buy and own them.

Private transactions are rare transfers of used items that government has no right to know about.  And anyone who thinks you can stop illegal transactions by threatening minor punishments far less than what criminals already intend to risk, is foolish.  All they are going to accomplish is to disarm the honest people who we should want to be armed.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 16, 2019)

Further research tells me that if any signatory uses a banned weapon, the ban applies to no belligerent, and that the USA has never been in a declared war in which the ban applies. 

As for the background checks, as I said, in your case, that train has left the station.....


----------



## RealDave (Mar 16, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > It truly is a failed, ignorant, and ridiculous "argument."
> ...


 The effect is documented.   Statistics show in fewer mass shootings.
Since there is no official definition of an assault rifle, in legislation, one is provided.   It did have to do with functionality.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 16, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Because assault weapons ARE the weapon of choice for mass murder
> ...


 It depends a lot on how many fatalities it takes to be a mass shooting.  As that numbe goes up, so does the % of assault type rifles.

Obviously a person can go into a school with handguns.  When they go in with assault type rifles the death tolls are highert

Unless you want to try to argue that assault type rifles are not more deadly in these situations.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 16, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


 Why do you need to own an assault type rifle?  How many dead children do you think thy your need outweighs?

What do you do with it?   Besies getting beered up & shootiing bottles?


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > You guys do know a semi automatic and an assault rifle are not the same thing right?
> ...



That ban was a ban of cosmetic features that do nothing to increase the lethality of a rifle


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> That ban was a ban of cosmetic features that do nothing to increase the lethality of a rifle



Wrong.the argument over "cosmetic features" was an argument over how to define what is and is not an assault rifle and it began because gun nuts were trying to confuse the issue. They SHOULD have simply banned all magazine fed semi auto rifles. That would have been far more effective and far more "elegant".


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > That ban was a ban of cosmetic features that do nothing to increase the lethality of a rifle
> ...


Rifles of any kind are used in less than 2% of all murders

So banning any type of rifle will do nothing to lower the murder rate


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


_Post hoc_ fallacy.
With the graphic I posted in mind, explain how the AWB could have possibly resulted in fewer mass shootings.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Not this stupid fucking argument again.
Jesus fuck can you get a fucking brain.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


No.  It doesn't.   Fact, it, most deaths in mass shootings come from handguns; this negates the argument that 'assault weapons' are the weapon of choice.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > That ban was a ban of cosmetic features that do nothing to increase the lethality of a rifle
> ...


And wholly unnecessary... and wholly ineffective...  and wholly unconstitutional.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 16, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


You really don't know shit.  Your stats had mass shootings at 3 deaths.   If you change that to say 8, the percentages of handguns  or assault rifles would change.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 16, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Totally constitutional.  The USSC has ruled guns can be regulated.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


 but the percentages of murders committed in mass shooting would be even less so it doesn't help your case to define a mass shooting as 8 deaths


----------



## RealDave (Mar 16, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


 So, you are too embarrassed to say why you need to own an assault rifle?    You are embarrassed to say what you do with it?
Is it you can;'t shoot?  Is it because it makes you feel like a tough guy when you carry it?  Are you such an asshole, thousands of people want to attack you?


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



A semiautomatic rifle is not an assault rifle

How many times do you have to be told this?

And FYI I don't own an AR 15 because I think it's underpowered.  I prefer my .308 with hollow point ammo.

You think an AR 15 does damage?  You should see what my  .308 does


----------



## RealDave (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


 That makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.

The idea of banning assault type rifles is to reduce the number of mass shootings and reduce the number of deaths when they happen.

By using a low number to define a mass shooting, you bring in a lot of shooting that have nothing to do with the types of attacks we are talking about.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



And you are fixated on the absolute smallest part of the murder problem.

And what makes you think that a person won't use another firearm instead of a rifle?

The VA Tech shooter killed 32 people with a couple handguns


----------



## RealDave (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



JESUS FUCKING CHRIST will you assholes quit running around with this "OMG OMG OMNG the assault type rifles are not assault rifles"  bullshit.
We all know what guns are being discussed.  So really, quit being such a fucking dick about it.

We are talking about  semi automatics & the number of bullets they can fire especially with oversized magazines.

Furthermore, don;t think you people are the only ones who know about guns.  I probably own more than you.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



I know what guns are being discussed

You obviously don't and you are obviously incapable of learning what rifles are being discussed.

FYI 3 10 round magazine = 1 30 round magazine. So banning a 30 round magazine will not stop anyone from shooting 30 rounds in virtually the same amount of time


Unlike you I don't give a shit if you own guns or how many you own.  Your language illustrates that you don't know the most fundamental differences between types of firearms.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


 That is because we are looking at mass shootings like these school shootings.  Not all murders.  

If they use a different weapon, it won;t have the firepower.  

You also don't consider the following:

1)  The assault type rifle gives courage to these shooters.
2)  Police are less likely to charge in if there appears to me more firepower in play


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> The VA Tech shooter killed 32 people with a couple handguns



Good argument for banning all magazine fed semi autos


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Like I said you are fixated on the absolute smallest part of the murder rate so even if you were ever successful you would not have any effect on the murder rate


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > The VA Tech shooter killed 32 people with a couple handguns
> ...



Never gonna happen.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> FYI 3 10 round magazine = 1 30 round magazine. So banning a 30 round magazine will not stop anyone from shooting 30 rounds in virtually the same amount of time



Bullshit, Any time a magazine has to be changed the shooter becomes vulnerable. In the Gabby Giffords shooting that was when the shooter was over powered. When he was changing Mags.

But you're right. Even a ten round mag and the relatively quick change of these is exceedingly dangerous.

Which is why weapons that are magazine fed should be banned.

We have no real need for such weapons. Not for self defense and not for hunting


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Like I said you are fixated on the absolute smallest part of the murder rate so even if you were ever successful you would not have any effect on the murder rate



You're saying that mass shootings isn't a concern. Most sane people disagree


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Never gonna happen.



You keep making that argument and it will


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...



Good time to go buy some more firearms...  Stock as many as possible. When required, buy another safe and stock more

-Geaux


----------



## hjmick (Mar 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




JESUS FUCKING CHRIST will you assholes quit running around with this "OMG OMG OMG the guns LOOK like the kind the military use and they LOOK scary! They must be ASSAULT RIFLES" bullshit?

We do what guns are being discussed. So really, quit being such fucking dicks about it.

We are talking about semi automatics & the number of bullets they can fire, one at time, ONE with each pull of the trigger.

Furthermore, don't pretend banning them is the magic pill that end the heinous shootings.

And it doesn't matter how many you own, it doesn't make up for your ignorance on the subject.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Sure. Piss away your money and let that iron rot in a safe.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said you are fixated on the absolute smallest part of the murder rate so even if you were ever successful you would not have any effect on the murder rate
> ...


That's because gun grabbers actually 'think' they are sane. Obama also thought he was a good POTUS  

-Geaux


----------



## RealDave (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Fuck off.

Obviously, the guns being used are semi-automatic rifles like the AR-15.   I know what they are.  I also know the term "Assault rifle" is typically used to discuss these weapons whether or not they fit your definition.  We had an assault rifle ban & I guess you have zero clue what was banned.  You just spew that same bullshit to avoid the real problem of these assault type rifle.

If larger magazines save no time why the fuck do you need them?  Hell, lets limit them to 5.  Since they make no difference.   But hey, you're the expert, right?


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



We need them more because it pisses people like you off. Good reason to stock up on those too

-Geaux


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


FACT is, you don't know shit.
FACT is, if you up the number of deaths to 8 to suit your purpose, you then eliminate 42% of mass shootings, and 24% of deaths from 'assault weapons' in mass shootings.
FACT is, most deaths in mass shootings come from handguns;
FACT is, this negates your claim that 'assault weapons' are the weapon of choice.
FACT is, you need to lie to make a point.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

hjmick said:


> JESUS FUCKING CHRIST will you assholes quit running around with this "OMG OMG OMG the guns LOOK like the kind the military use and they LOOK scary! The must be ASSAULT RIFLES" bullshit?
> 
> We do what guns are being discussed. So really, quit being such fucking dicks about it.
> 
> ...



It ain't about how they LOOK...asshole. It's what they DO. And what they do is produce mass casualties...as intended.

The nonsense about "look" was manufactured by gun nuts so they could MAKE that stupid argument

And as far as "one with each pull". You mean one with each twitch of a finger and an almost endless supply of bullets.
Ghead folks. twitch a finger rapidly and imagine a head exploding each time you do. Keep going. Do it 30 times...and then 3 seconds later do it again...and then 3 seconds later do it again...and then again and again.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> We had an assault rifle ban & I guess you have zero clue what was banned.


Tell us how the 1994 AWB had any effect whatsoever.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

And anyone who knows guns knows that if you put one in a safe and leave it there for any length of time..it will rust up real nice.

So yea...go for it


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> [
> It ain't about how they LOOK...asshole. It's what they DO. And what they do is produce mass casualties...as intended.


As you know you cannot prove this intent, your statement is a lie.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > We had an assault rifle ban & I guess you have zero clue what was banned.
> ...


Great. Solve the "confusion"

Ban all magazine fed semi-auto rifle, That would solve your "issue" true?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> And anyone who knows guns knows that if you put one in a safe and leave it there for any length of time..it will rust up real nice.



I already knew you knew nothing about guns - this simply furthers the point.


----------



## CowboyTed (Mar 16, 2019)

Siete said:


> Trump should have stopped all of those killings - he promised he would stop terrorism during his campaign - in fact, almost daily.
> 
> WTF  happened



Has not told you he has defeated them by now or did nobody know this was so complicated?


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> As you know you cannot prove this intent, your statement is a lie.



You throw the word "lie" around rather easily. It's my OPINION as to why this argument over a gun's look is being made...and the post above (YOUR post) shows my opinion is accurate


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> And anyone who knows guns knows that if you put one in a safe and leave it there for any length of time..it will rust up real nice.
> 
> So yea...go for it


And everyone knows you need to routinely clean your guns and have a good golden rod

Clean your weapons there sparky

-Geaux


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Great. Solve the "confusion"
> Ban all magazine fed semi-auto rifle, That would solve your "issue" true?


You cannot in any way soundly show the necessity for this.
You also cannot soundly argue as to how this does not violate the constitution.
Thus, your idea has no merit.
As usual.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > As you know you cannot prove this intent, your statement is a lie.
> ...


No.  Your state facts you know are false.  Thus, you lie.
Your _opinion _means nothing.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Great. Solve the "confusion"
> ...


Your idiot arguments are an attempt to confuse the issue.

Great. Solve the confusion by banning all magazine fed semi-autos.

There's no legitimate need for them anyway


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Geaux4it said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > And anyone who knows guns knows that if you put one in a safe and leave it there for any length of time..it will rust up real nice.
> ...


I do. And I oil them as well. But a LOT of the idiots who are gonna run out and buy a gun because they're afraid of a gun ban won't. Fine. Pretty quick they'll have a $600 door stop


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Sure there is

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Good luck with that

-Geaux


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...



I keep seeing this "Not good for hunting" nonsense when talking about certain rifles.    They are not good for hunting according to whom?  I had an AR I used for coyote hunting for a few years.  Got a few doubles because of the low recoil and fast second shot.  I used the AR platform but customized it.  Longer barrel, different grip, bipod ect.    Plenty of people use them hunting feral hogs.   In fact, I have read that they are actually better than my beloved Marlin 45-70.   

So this "Not good for hunting" line sounds good.  But you might want to talk to people who hunt.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Buy more guns and ammo… Make America great


----------



## hjmick (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > JESUS FUCKING CHRIST will you assholes quit running around with this "OMG OMG OMG the guns LOOK like the kind the military use and they LOOK scary! The must be ASSAULT RIFLES" bullshit?
> ...




Anyone intent on producing mass casualties will not be deterred by a lack of access to a rifle. 

The "nonsense about look" was manufactured in 1994 by Democrats when they passed and Clinton signed a bill that banned guns based on how they LOOKED.

The law specifically named 19 different firearms as patently illegal, and specified that *three or more of the following features present on a single firearm constitutes an assault weapon: *A folding or telescoping stock, a pistol grip, a bayonet mount, a flash suppressor, or threads to attach one, a muzzle capable of acting as a grenade launcher _(seriously)_, and a magazine capacity over 10 round. All cosmetic _(that means what they look like)_ save for magazine/clip capacity.

The suggestion in your last paragraph that I, or anyone else here, fantasizes about shooting people in the head is disgusting and you can go fuck yourself.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > FYI 3 10 round magazine = 1 30 round magazine. So banning a 30 round magazine will not stop anyone from shooting 30 rounds in virtually the same amount of time
> ...



Your opinion and you know what I think that's worth.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



I already told you what the assault rifle ban prohibited.

It prohibited cosmetic add ons that did nothing to enhance the lethality of the rifle

And why do you care if I have a 5, or10 or 20 round magazine?

I and 99.99% of all gun owners will never commit murder


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > As you know you cannot prove this intent, your statement is a lie.
> ...



You have lied enough in my time here to be labeled a perpetual lying sack of shit


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

hjmick said:


> The "nonsense about look" was manufactured in 1994 by Democrats when they passed and Clinton signed a bill that banned guns based on how they LOOKED.
> 
> The law specifically named 19 different firearms as patently illegal, and specified that *three or more of the following features present on a single firearm constitutes an assault weapon: *A folding or telescoping stock, a pistol grip, a bayonet mount, a flash suppressor, or threads to attach one, a muzzle capable of acting as a grenade launcher _(seriously)_, and a magazine capacity over 10 round. All cosmetic _(that means what they look like)_ save for magazine/clip capacity.
> 
> The suggestion in your last paragraph that I, or anyone else here, fantasizes about shooting people in the head is disgusting and you can go fuck yourself.



So your claim was that Dems just decreed this law and did all that because...well why exactly?

Oh that's right. Because people like you were trying to weasel word what was and was not eligible to be banned.

Oh...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 16, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


The courts have consistently upheld UCBs to be Constitutional and not in violation of the Second Amendment, and the Supreme Court has never addressed the issue – UBCs in no manner ‘infringe’ on the Second Amendment right.

Should the Supreme Court at some point invalidate UBC laws, then – and only then – will such measures infringe on citizens’ rights.

U.S. judge upholds Colorado gun restrictions


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> I and 99.99% of all gun owners will never commit murder



Maybe...maybe not. Don't forget we've read your posts.

But the fact remains that with these weapons...when you DO go off the deep end...you'll do a lot more damage


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


By that, you mean you know you cannot soundly counter them.


> Great. Solve the confusion by banning all magazine fed semi-autos.


You cannot in any way soundly show the necessity for this.
You also cannot soundly argue as to how this does not violate the constitution.
Thus, your idea has no merit.


> There's no legitimate need for them anyway


Your opinion is meaningless and unsupported by fact.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Your opinion is meaningless and unsupported by fact.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > I and 99.99% of all gun owners will never commit murder
> ...



OK here we go again

Exactly what posts indicate I will commit murder?

you are a lying sack of shit


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> And why do you care if I have a 5, or10 or 20 round magazine?



Because every time YOU have to change that magazine during your mass murder event...you become more vulnerable


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > And why do you care if I have a 5, or10 or 20 round magazine?
> ...



YEah all those school kids are shooting back

One thing most mass shootings have in common is that the people being shot at are unarmed so the 2 seconds it takes to drop and swap a magazine doesn't make them that vulnerable


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> But the fact remains that with these weapons...when you DO go off the deep end...you'll do a lot more damage


This supposed statement of fact is a lie.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Because every time YOU have to change that magazine during your mass murder event...you become more vulnerable


Your opinion is meaningless and unsupported by fact.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > I and 99.99% of all gun owners will never commit murder
> ...


Here we go again with the worst flawed argument ever

The criminal in waiting theory


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> YEah all those school kids are shooting back
> 
> One thing most mass shootings have i common is that the people being shot at are unarmed



I remind you of th Gabby Giffords shooting. That shooter was over powered when he was changing magazines.

I remind you of Parkland where a coach and several football players were gunned down trying to stop that horror. Had they caught that asshoile changing mags..or trying to load bullet by bullet...they might have been successful


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 16, 2019)

hjmick said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



I always laughed at the idea that the bayonet mount was one of the criteria.   Driveby bayonetings were such a problem back in the 90s.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Nope it's the near endless supply of ammo theory


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > YEah all those school kids are shooting back
> ...



So you got one.

BFD

We know you get obsessed with the littlest things


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > YEah all those school kids are shooting back
> ...



Or the killer would have another weapon.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> I always laughed at the idea that the bayonet mount was one of the criteria. Driveby bayonetings were such a problem back in the 90s.



Being able to SAY idiot shit like that was why gun nuts insisted on all that wrangling about how to define an assault weapon


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



Wrong as usual

The amount of ammo one has in no way predicts he will be a killer

The entire everyone isn't a criminal until he is shit is the most moronic argument ever posed by you idiots


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> So you got one.
> 
> BFD
> 
> We know you get obsessed with the littlest things



Big fucking deal??

Parkland?

Really?

Oh...


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> The amount of ammo one has in no way predicts he will be a killer



No one ever said it did. But I guess if you're losing ...you might as well argue against something no one said


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > So you got one.
> ...



Who was shooting back at Parkland?
Who was shooting back at Sandy Hook
Who was shooting back at Pulse

Need I go on?


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Or the killer would have another weapon.



Yea one not as capable of producing so many dead kids...


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > The amount of ammo one has in no way predicts he will be a killer
> ...



No you just said that everyone is a criminal in waiting and that somehow the endless amount of ammo was related to that


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I always laughed at the idea that the bayonet mount was one of the criteria. Driveby bayonetings were such a problem back in the 90s.
> ...



Idiot shit?   You are actually defending banning rifles based on whether or not they have a mount for a bayonet?   You are afraid someone will be stabbed by a rifle with a bayonet?   Yeah, that speaks volumes.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


You could go on all you want. Nothing changes the fact that football players and wrestlers etc COULD over power a shooter if he has to stop shooting to reload.

With magazine fed weapons...that's not much more than a spit second


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 16, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


“Assault weapon is a *non-technical term* referring to any broad category of firearms with certain features. Assault weapons include some *semi-automatic* rifle, some pistols and some shotguns.”

Assault Weapon Law and Legal Definition | USLegal, Inc.

That a rifle or carbine is not select-fire doesn’t mean it isn’t an assault weapon, and it doesn’t mean it can’t be regulated as such.

An assault weapon exists as a consequence of the law, regardless its configuration and functionality.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



And that has NEVER happened has it?


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Or the killer would have another weapon.
> ...



I did not mean a different weapon from the one you are afraid of.  I meant a 2nd or 3rd weapon.  

And for every instance when the shooter could be overpowered while reloading, how many shooting were done by people who were known (by mental health professionals) to be dangerously mentally ill?   And yet their names were not reported to the federal background check system.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Idiot shit? You are actually defending banning rifles based on whether or not they have a mount for a bayonet?



No. Can you find a quote of me doing that?

No?

Not surprising.

Lets take that idiot argument away and talk about the real issue.

Magazine fed semi-auto weapons.

So much simpler and elegant isn't it?


----------



## hjmick (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > The "nonsense about look" was manufactured in 1994 by Democrats when they passed and Clinton signed a bill that banned guns based on how they LOOKED.
> ...




You think you know what I did or said? You don't. All you know is that I speak up against ignorant calls for arbitrary and ineffective laws. I "weaseled" nothing. The list I posted above is accurate for the 1994 law. If you don't like being proven wrong, I suggest you go find a cooking message board.

For the record, I was and am opposed to bump stocks and clips or magazines with a capacity of more than ten rounds. Ban those if you want.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> And that has NEVER happened has it?



What? Shooters being over powered while reloading? It HAS occurred and it has been attempted numerous times. Of course it fails often resulting in heroic deaths because...well magazines are so quick and easy to reload with


----------



## Deno (Mar 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...





Were you drinking or sniffing glue when you typed this?


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Idiot shit? You are actually defending banning rifles based on whether or not they have a mount for a bayonet?
> ...



Is it?   You think the tool itself is the culprit?   Some lunatic is able to buy a firearm because his therapist doesn't report him to the federal system, as required by law, and you think the magazine capacity is the issue?   So it is ok to kill 6 or 8, but we need federal laws to prevent the deaths of 12 or 14?


----------



## Mindful (Mar 16, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Well; over  in England, they're killing people with knives. Almost every day now.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

hjmick said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


And you just nailed Lesh's ( AKA the USMB"s biggest lying sack of shit) modus operandi.

Fabricate things other people say then argue against those fabrications


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

hjmick said:


> For the record, I was and am opposed to bump stocks and clips or magazines with a capacity of more than ten rounds. Ban those if you want.



They absolutely should be banned. Should have been long ago but people like you fought against it.
And all they are is issues "around the margins"


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Mindful said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


the murder rate in England is less than a quarter what it is here.

You really don't want to try that argument


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > And that has NEVER happened has it?
> ...



Really

Name all the school shootings where football players and wrestlers have overpowered a shooter while he was reloading


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


And it always has been even before they passed all their tyrannical gun laws


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> And you just nailed Lesh's ( AKA the USMB"s biggest lying sack of shit) modus operandi.
> 
> Fabricate things other people say then argue against those fabrications



Oh really?

Post examples


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > For the record, I was and am opposed to bump stocks and clips or magazines with a capacity of more than ten rounds. Ban those if you want.
> ...



So when someone says they are opposed to bump stocks and high capacity magazine, you blame THEM for the bans not being put in place?   Now THAT is warped.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Name all the school shootings where football players and wrestlers have overpowered a shooter while he was reloading



You don't read well do you?

As I POSTED stupid..it has been attempted and those folks ended up being KILLED...because ya know...magazines are so easy to change


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



And their murder rate is rising.  Has been for years.
While our murder rate, in fact all violent crime, has been steadily falling for years.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > And you just nailed Lesh's ( AKA the USMB"s biggest lying sack of shit) modus operandi.
> ...



Feigning ignorance again.

How many times have I asked you to back up your claims to what I have said with a quote?

How many times have you done so?


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> So when someone says they are opposed to bump stocks and high capacity magazine, you blame THEM for the bans not being put in place? Now THAT is warped.



Why? People like you FOUGHT against those bans for years. That's why they are only now being banned when it should have happened years ago


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Dude..their murder rate is less than a quarter of ours.

That;s just the FACTS


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 16, 2019)

Siete said:


> Trump should have stopped all of those killings - he promised he would stop terrorism during his campaign - in fact, almost daily.
> 
> WTF  happened



New Zealand outlawed semi-automatic rifles -  you promised that would stop all these killings - unlike you, I'm not even lying.

WTF  happened


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Name all the school shootings where football players and wrestlers have overpowered a shooter while he was reloading
> ...



this is what you posted

*What? Shooters being over powered while reloading? It HAS occurred and it has been attempted numerous times. Of course it fails often resulting in heroic deaths because...well magazines are so quick and easy to reload with
*
You posted no actual incidences you just said it has happened

You lie so fucking much you don't even know what you wrote anymore


----------



## Mindful (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



What argument? I'm not arguing with you. 

A question of numbers and spread sheets? Isn't one human death enough? You've always got to be ahead of everyone else? Even with slaughtering?

Did you read the case of Lee Rigby, and the manner of his death, on the streets of  London?


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Feigning ignorance again.
> 
> How many times have I asked you to back up your claims to what I have said with a quote?
> 
> How many times have you done so?



Moving the goal posts asshole? Go back and look at what you claimed. Here let me do it for you.

*And you just nailed Lesh's ( AKA the USMB"s biggest lying sack of shit) modus operandi.

Fabricate things other people say then argue against those fabrications*

And to support that bullshit you NOW claim that I haven't backed up my arguments with links.

Hey douchebag...How does that support your original claim?

It doesn't? You were full of shit?

Oh...


----------



## Mindful (Mar 16, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Does he know the difference in population numbers between the UK and the US?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 16, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Say Comrade, was it legal for this terrorist pile of shit in New Zealand to HAVE a rifle?

WHY did your laws not stop this killing?

You demand that Americans be disarmed, WHY didn't disarming Australians and New Zealanders stop this?


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


That coach in Parkland tried heroically to stop the shooter ...and was tragically KILLED...you piece of shit


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Feigning ignorance again.
> ...



You have absolutely lied about things I have said in other threads and when I have asked you multiple times to back up your claims on what I have said you don't because you can't/


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 16, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> Well we can look at countries with good gun control to answer that question.  Looks like just less mass killings.



Clearly not the case, Comrade.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



So once again you got 1

BFD


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

AGAIN.you say

.Parkland

Big fucking Deal.

Yea...you're not a piece of shit...nahhhh


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> You have absolutely lied about things I have said in other threads and when I have asked you multiple times to back up your claims on what I have said you don't because you can't/



Dude..you've been exposed. You're a lying sack of shit.

Nothing you claim can be documented. You can't even NAME these incidences no less document them


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 16, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



New Zealand is an ISLAND, yet it was obviously easy to get a gun in and out.

The gun laws you push have nothing to do with mass shootings, that is not their intent.

You cannot enforce "The Green Raw Deal" on an armed population, THAT is why you Marxists want to disarm America,


----------



## hjmick (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > For the record, I was and am opposed to bump stocks and clips or magazines with a capacity of more than ten rounds. Ban those if you want.
> ...




Again, you know nothing of what I "fought" against.

I just fucking told you that I was and am opposed to both of those things, yet you claim I fought against banning them. You either suffer from a reading comprehension issue or you are a complete moron. Which is it?


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...


The gun did not do it and person did it.. why not focus on that? Your crying is mute people use all types of things to kill people.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> AGAIN.you say
> 
> .Parkland
> 
> ...



Hey Asswipe, you're the one who says it happens all the time but you can only come up with one


----------



## RealDave (Mar 16, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> ...


 It is not illegal to be stupid, to hate people, to have criminal tendencies  It is only illegal when you actually do it.  So why give them the tools & help encourage them?


----------



## RealDave (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > AGAIN.you say
> ...


 I gave an EXAMPLE.  I


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > You have absolutely lied about things I have said in other threads and when I have asked you multiple times to back up your claims on what I have said you don't because you can't/
> ...


Here's one

Republicans Say The Size Of Your Tax Refund Doesn’t Matter

Here's one

Republicans Say The Size Of Your Tax Refund Doesn’t Matter

Here's one

Republicans Say The Size Of Your Tax Refund Doesn’t Matter

Here's one

Deficit Donald's Nation Busting Budget: $4.7 Trillion!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > AGAIN.you say
> ...



And the 1 she did bring up was NOT an attempt to take the gun while the shooter was reloading. The Parkland coach simply rushed in an attempt to blitz the killer.

Leach in no way supports her claims - ever.


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Why not stop the person?? Why won’t you left wingers accept why there is hate?  You can’t have Multi cultures in a country, and ignore the stuggling natives. You democrats encourage division and act stupid when someone acts the hate it causes.. blood is on your hands


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> It is not illegal to be stupid, to hate people, to have criminal tendencies  It is only illegal when you actually do it.  So why give them the tools & help encourage them?



The "tool" that creates and spreads more hate in America than any other is CNN. Are you saying that leftist demagogues and hate mongers should be outlawed?


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > So when someone says they are opposed to bump stocks and high capacity magazine, you blame THEM for the bans not being put in place? Now THAT is warped.
> ...



I guess it is easier to argue when you can just make shit up as you go along.

People like me?  And exactly what does that mean?   I have never opposed banning bump stocks.  Or do you mean gun owners in general?  I own quite a few guns.  Does that make me one of "those people"?


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

hjmick said:


> Again, you know nothing of what I "fought" against.
> 
> I just fucking told you that I was and am opposed to both of those things, yet you claim I fought against banning them. You either suffer from a reading comprehension issue or you are a complete moron. Which is it?



Reading is fundamental

Did you see this?

*people like you*

No one has any idea what "you" supported or did not support and you can make an unsubstantiated claim you want.

*people like you*

Stands


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > It is not illegal to be stupid, to hate people, to have criminal tendencies  It is only illegal when you actually do it.  So why give them the tools & help encourage them?
> ...


Yea..not Fox and their anti-immigrant screeching


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Why not stop the person?? Why won’t you left wingers accept why there is hate? You can’t have Multi cultures in a country, and ignore the stuggling natives. You democrats encourage division and act stupid when someone acts the hate it causes.. blood is on your hands



So you're defending and encouraging HATE?

Of course...


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Here's one
> 
> Republicans Say The Size Of Your Tax Refund Doesn’t Matter


'
That's fucking lame.

I DESCRIBED what you were claiming. You absolutely WERE talking about how to maximise the investment return on your refund


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Since you are lying - flat out - no need to include them.

If you were to tell the truth once, would you like burst into flames or something?


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Republicans Say The Size Of Your Tax Refund Doesn’t Matter



You absolutely HAVE claimed you make well into 6 figures in the past. Sorry if I have a memory. It makes it so much harder for you to lie


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Mar 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...


a gun can't shoot by itself, it's not the gun, it's the person


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Why not stop the person?? Why won’t you left wingers accept why there is hate? You can’t have Multi cultures in a country, and ignore the stuggling natives. You democrats encourage division and act stupid when someone acts the hate it causes.. blood is on your hands
> ...


The first act of hate is encouraged my democrats... disrespect the natives.. don’t do that .. won’t end well for you lol


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Since you are lying - flat out - no need to include them.
> 
> If you were to tell the truth once, would you like burst into flames or something?



Wait..Fox DOESN'T constantly try to drum up hatred and anxiety about immigrants?

You gonna run with that?


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Since you are lying - flat out - no need to include them.
> ...


There are more left wingers on fox then conservatives


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 16, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> There are more left wingers on fox then conservatives



Fox CLEARLY separates hard news from the opinion shows.

CNN does not, their supposed "news" is radical left opinion - they have no straight news. Nor does MSNBC.


----------



## hjmick (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Again, you know nothing of what I "fought" against.
> ...




So you just make things up about people to suit your arguments.

People like you are liars. You're a liar.

People like you... stands.

Liar.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Again, you know nothing of what I "fought" against.
> ...



Funny.   First you claim that no one has any idea of what he supported or didn't support.  Then you say he could lie about what he did or didn't support.

The same could be said for you.   You could make unsubstantiated claims, and be an avid supporter of owning bump stock.


But since you have already included me in the "people like you" nonsense, despite knowing little to nothing about me, let me educate you on that topic.

There are 23 (or 24, depending) firearms in my house right now.  All of them are securely stored.  In my collection, there are 3 semiautomatics.  1 handgun and 2 rifles.   The magazines for the handgun hold a maximum of 8 rounds.    One of the rifles has magazines that hold 10 rounds and 15 rounds.  But, being a .22LR, it is nothing I would consider particularly dangerous.  The other semi-auto rifle has detachable magazines but no bayonet lug.   It also weighs 9+ pounds empty and is just a few inches short of being 4 feet long.  So not exactly handy in close quarters.

As for the rest, there are 8 revolvers (4 are single action, meaning you have to cock the hammer fr each shot), 3 lever action rifles, and 2 single shot rifles.  The guns are collector's pieces, heirlooms, hunting guns, self defense guns, and some are just fun for plinking.

I mainly hunt deer, feral hog, and coyote.  I have saved untold amounts of money for farmers by removing predators that take livestock and animals that can destroy/consume large amounts of the crops that are their livelihood.  I have donated meat every year to food banks and charity kitchens, giving high quality, lean protein to those who would be unable to afford it otherwise.  And I am helping to slow the flood of feral swine that are not only destroying crops, but doing serious harm to the environment.

I have stopped at least one crime by being there and being armed.   I am a fairly large guy, so it could have been my presence that did it.  But whether I would have been there without a means of self-defense is debatable.

I have stopped to help a stranded motorist at least half a dozen times when I was working on the road.   Had I not been armed, there is no way I would stop to help on a lonely stretch of road alone.

On four occasions I was able to put an animal out of its misery after it was hit by a car.  No telling how many hours of suffering were spared by my actions.

I did own an AR based rifle for hunting coyote.  And it worked well.  But I got rid of it years ago.  Never cared for that style of rifle, for a number of reasons.

I have taught all my children gun safety and how to shoot.  My youngest daughter would get very angry when people at the shooting range did not follow basic safety rules.



So before you try to blame me for the failure to ban bump stocks or high capacity magazines, you might actually take the time to learn more about me and all the positives that come from owning guns.


----------



## whitehall (Mar 16, 2019)

Only two? Why wasn't the left concerned when a democrat activist and Sanders supporter opened fire on a republican baseball team with a semi-automatic rifle?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 16, 2019)

blackhawk said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



That would be a M-249 SAW.  Are you aware that there is a Civilian version semi auto that fires both Belt and Box Mags?  Does that make it any less of an assault rifle?  The Belt holds 200 rounds and the box holds 100 rounds.  And it has a remarkable dependability rate.  The AR, using the 50 and the 100 round Mags has a high jam rate.  But the Sillyvillian M-249 can fire a couple of hundred rounds with zero jam and be reloaded and keep right on firing for about 5000 rounds before the barrel overheats.  The S version will fire each and every time you pull the trigger and keep right on firing.  Luckily, it's so damned expensive that not many mass shooters will be able to afford them.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


Yet I have never heard of one of these being used in a mass shooting little side not assault is an act not an object so pretty much anything you use to assault a person or persons with could be considered an assault weapon.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 16, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



There is only one temporary record made at the time of the check and that is kept by the Gun Dealer or Fire Arms Dealer that originated the check and then it's for X number of years and then destroyed.  The only time the authorities see it is when red flags go off by people that are on the "Don't Sell To" list and that is usually people with violent pasts including Violent Criminals on Parole.  Otherwise, the record just sits in a filing cabinet at the Gun Shop.  When I buy a gun, the Gun is already in the Database.  The Gun Shop records that I purchased the Gun in his records.  And even without a background check, that information goes into the database.  But the Background Check does not.  If it's a personal sale, the sale of the gun does not go into to any database at all. Only the sale through the Gun Shop goes into that database.  So the Background Check is NOT connected to a Database at all.  And the only way law enforcement can get into those background check records is through a court order and they have to have 1.  Probable Cause.   2. Can only get permission to see that one single record.   That means that the only person that will go through those records will be the Gun Shop Owner or his Employees and they will present the single record to the law enforcement with the valid court order.  

Gun Background Checks save lives since it keeps many of the more stupid violent Felons from buying guns through the normal method and it gets them back into prison where they belong.  And you DO want criminals off the streets, right?  At least, that's what you keep saying.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 16, 2019)

blackhawk said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



I think what is trying to be presented is that the word Assault Rifle needs to be dropped.  The question should be asked, was it specifically designed for WAR.  And the M-249 is like the AR, yes it was for exactly the same reasons.  Just because the M-249S looks more outlandish and is even more capable doesn't make the AR-15 any less of a pure designed for WAR weapon that is the best candidate for Mass Shooting Records which the AR currently holds.  I imagine that if some "Got more Money than Brains" mass shooter decides to show up to an outdoor concert with a M-249S he could easily become the new record holder.  But showing up and going for that new record with a bunch of handguns, bolt actions or shotguns, or even 5 round mag hunting rifles wouldn't even come close to that record.  

Yes, all of the above can be used for assaulting.  Then again, so can a clenched fist, a verbal threat.  Assault is the threat.  It's not the action.  And the AR is just much better at the Action than others with the exception of the M-249S.  But walking down the road with a M-249S will certainly raise many more flags than carrying an AR.  Chances are, the community will assign a Cop Car to follow you all around town just in case if it's legal to carry that belt fed pig.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



And if you go into a firefight with your 308 you will shoot way too slow due to slow loading and you will die quickly.  Your rifle is a long ranged weapon.  The closest thing your 308 could be used for would be sniper duty.  But up close and near personal, the little black gun is the best of the best at it in a fire fight.  And just because it's a semi auto doesn't make it less or more capable as a weapon of war.  It's all the other features that your 308 rifle doesn't have that makes the AR the weapon of choice for the Finely Dressed Discernible Mass Murderer or Soldier in a firefight.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 16, 2019)

Geaux4it said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



The only request I have is, would you do it more quietly?  Some of us are trying to catch some ZZZs around here.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 16, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Stop and think about it.  Why does the AR have the capability to accept a Bayonet Rail?  Why can it accept 20 and 30 round mags?  Why does it have all it's other features?  Because it was designed specifically to efficiently kill in the speediest way possible in a firefight in a WAR.  Let's face it, as a sporting Rifle, it's not very good for the price.  You can buy a full fledged Savage Axis II with a Bull Barrel and a 7X40 Scope already mounted on it for a lot less money and shoot rings around an AR all day long using the same ammo.  If you need a bit more power, the Axis even comes in a  556 Nato round barrel for 20 bucks more but it won't be any more accurate than the 223 version firing the 223 ammo.   It will just shoot a bit further and the cost of the ammo will be a lot higher.  If you need more than that, for 399.99, you can get an Axis II in the 6.5 Creedmore caliber and that puppy will reach out touch something out to about 600 yds all day long.  The AR is so far down on the list for a sporting rifle that I have no idea why any sane person would call it a sporting rifle unless it's people that are being listed as sporting game.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Fox CLEARLY separates hard news from the opinion shows.


 
The hell they do. And all of Fox DRIPS with anti-immigrant rhetoric



WinterBorn said:


> I did own an AR based rifle for hunting coyote. And it worked well. But I got rid of it years ago. Never cared for that style of rifle, for a number of reasons.



You're making my case for me.

You hunt (even wild pigs) and you have guns for home defense...and yet you don't own an AR...because it has no real purpose

For the record I own four. 2- 12 Ga pumps (a WInchester and an 870) a .22 bolt action, and a .50cal muzzleloader I built


----------



## RealDave (Mar 16, 2019)

whitehall said:


> Only two? Why wasn't the left concerned when a democrat activist and Sanders supporter opened fire on a republican baseball team with a semi-automatic rifle?


  We were concerned because if it were up to us, the guy would not have the semiautomatic.  You sssfucks gave it to him & now you bitch because he shot so many people - the ones that gave him access that weapon.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 16, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Som, yiou have no clue that it is legal to own guns in New Zealand.  If you are this uninformed, please shut the fuck up.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 16, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


  When are you thinking this person should be stopped?  When he thinks about it?


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Fox CLEARLY separates hard news from the opinion shows.
> ...



The only way I am making a point for you is if you decide to change what I actually said.  No where in my post did I say the AR has no purpose.  No. Where.    I even said that it worked well for hunting coyote.

If you are going to quote my posts, at least respond to what I said and not what you wish i had said.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 16, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Perhaps your .308 is slow reloading.   But an FN-FAL is certainly not slow loading.   My Springfield M1A is heavy and long.  But they make smaller versions that will do anything an AR will do with more impact down range.

There are a number of .308 battle rifles that will out perform the AR.  The only drawbacks are increased recoil and the amount of ammo you can carry for the same weight.  But the increased range and more powerful impact make the .308 better for some.


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Yes why are natives in countries not happy and are struggling??


----------



## Flash (Mar 16, 2019)

*It is pathetic to see these stupid Moon Bats.*

*In his manifesto the NZ shooter said that he could have killed the Muslims with several different methods.*

*However, he chose AR-15s just to rile up the American anti gun nuts.*

*As usual our Moon Bat anti gun nuts are being Useful Idiots by jumping on his bandwagon and doing exactly what he wanted.*


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Som, yiou have no clue that it is legal to own guns in New Zealand. If you are this uninformed, please shut the fuck up.



And unlike here...NZ is going to now BAN these weapons


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Flash said:


> *In his manifesto the NZ shooter said that he could have killed the Muslims with several different methods.*



You take this asshole at his word?

He also gave some big props to Trump ya know.

He used an AR because it's easy. It's the weapon of choice for mass murder


----------



## Meister (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Som, yiou have no clue that it is legal to own guns in New Zealand. If you are this uninformed, please shut the fuck up.
> ...


There will always be a black market for the perps to continue being weaponized.
Not so much for the citizens who the government never had to worry about.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > *In his manifesto the NZ shooter said that he could have killed the Muslims with several different methods.*
> ...




No, moron, it isn't.....in fact, the handgun is the actual weapon of choice......and if you want to kill more people, the rental truck is deadlier than any rifle.   

Mosque shooter...Killed 49, 42 at the gun free Mosque and only killed 7 at the Mosque where one of the innocent victims used a gun to drive him off.....

Nice, France......muslim terrorist used a rental truck and 5 minutes of driving to murder 86 people and injure 435....by any measure the rental truck is deadlier...and they all need to be banned...right?


----------



## Flash (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > *In his manifesto the NZ shooter said that he could have killed the Muslims with several different methods.*
> ...




You are the Useful Idiot that is doing exactly what he wanted.  Some being a moron and go read his manifesto.  He said he could count on Useful Idiots like you and he was right.


----------



## Flash (Mar 16, 2019)

Looks like the stupid sheeple in NZ are going to ban semi auto firearms for everybody because of the crime of one person. How oppressive is that? A nation of idiots.

They can do it in that socialist shithole because there are no checks and balances for the Parliamentary form of government. If the PM and a majority of Parliament agrees to it then it it is a done deal. Unlike in the US where we have a Senate and a President and then the Courts to decided if it is an infringement on the Bill of Rights.


Thank you George Mason, Alan Gura, and Antonin Scalia.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Fox CLEARLY separates hard news from the opinion shows.
> ...




Moron....the AR-15 is no differerent from any other semi-auto rifle, shotgun or pistol, they all operate the same way.....like saying I don't like the Toyota Camery but like the Ford Taurus...they operate the same way.

And by the way...the AR-15 is protected by the 2nd Amendment....specifically, by the opinion of Justice Scalia....

https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/15pdf/15-133_7l48.pdf

That analysis misreads Heller. The question under Heller is not whether citizens have adequate alternatives available for self-defense. 

Rather, Heller asks whether the law bans types of firearms commonly used for a lawful purpose—regardless of whether alternatives exist. 554 U. S., at 627–629. And Heller draws a distinction between such firearms and weapons specially adapted to unlawful uses and not in common use, such as sawed-off shotguns. Id., at 624–625.

 The City’s ban is thus highly suspect because it broadly prohibits common semiautomatic firearms used for lawful purposes. 

*Roughly five million Americans own AR-style semiautomatic rifles. See 784 F. 3d, at 415, n. 3. The overwhelming majority of citizens who own and use such rifles do so for lawful purposes, including self-defense and target shooting. See ibid. *

*Under our precedents, that is all that is needed for citizens to have a right under the Second Amendment to keep such weapons. See McDonald, 561 U. S., at 767–768; Heller, supra, at 628–629. *


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 16, 2019)

Flash said:


> Looks like the stupid sheeple in NZ are going to ban semi auto firearms for everybody because of the crime of one person. How oppressive is that? A nation of idiots.
> 
> They can do it in that socialist shithole because there are no checks and balances for the Parliamentary form of government. If the PM and a majority of Parliament agrees to it then it it is a done deal. Unlike in the US where we have a Senate and a President and then the Courts to decided if it is an infringement on the Bill of Rights.
> 
> ...




They have had those rifles forever........lots of people have them there....and none of them have used them to commit murder........except for one guy...

This is how  stupid left wing, anti-gunners are.

How long do you think the anti-gunners there were praying for a mass public shooting like this so they could ban guns?


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Moron....the AR-15 is no differerent from any other semi-auto rifle



You actually got that right. Well sorta. There are semi-autos which are not magazine fed. THAT is a major difference...but I agree...we need to ban all the mag fed semi-autos


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

2aguy said:


> none of them have used them to commit murder........except for one guy...



One guy here...one guy there...another over here...and on and on...and the result?
hundreds even thousands over the years dead


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Moron....the AR-15 is no differerent from any other semi-auto rifle
> ...




Yep....a fascist like you will not stop until all guns are banned..... the other fascists like you are going after tube fed semi-autos too....you will never stop...it isn't in you to allow any freedom for anyone, you have a mental illness.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> I remind you of Parkland where a coach and several football players were gunned down trying to stop that horror. Had they caught that asshoile changing mags..or trying to load bullet by bullet...they might have been successful


Your opinion is meaningless and unsupported by fact.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Yea...fascist...might as well call me a "doodyhead" for all the accuracy of it


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > none of them have used them to commit murder........except for one guy...
> ...




No, moron......

2017, deaths from mass public shootings? *117*

Deaths from cars, 2017 ?  *38,659*

So....according to your logic, we need to ban cars....

Meanwhile...as more Americans own and carry guns...our gun murder rate went down 49%, our gun crime rate went down 75%....

You have no facts, truth or reality to support what you believe...

Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Or the killer would have another weapon.
> ...


Right...  like a tanker truck hauling 3000 gallons of gasoline...


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Assault weapon is a *non-technical term* referring to any broad category of firearms with certain features. Assault weapons include some *semi-automatic* rifle, some pistols and some shotguns.”
> Assault Weapon Law and Legal Definition | USLegal, Inc.
> That a rifle or carbine is not select-fire doesn’t mean it isn’t an assault weapon, and it doesn’t mean it can’t be regulated as such.
> An assault weapon exists as a consequence of the law, regardless its configuration and functionality.


Thank you, captain obvious.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> As I POSTED stupid..it has been attempted and those folks ended up being KILLED...because ya know...magazines are so easy to change


What's easier to change in a "split second"  - a 10 round magazine or a 30-rd magazine?


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> What's easier to change in a "split second" - a 10 round magazine or a 30-rd magazine?



Good argument for banning magazine fed semi-autos


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> [
> Dude..their murder rate is less than a quarter of ours.
> That;s just the FACTS


Dude...  if all our guns suddenly disappeared and no one decided to use another weapon, our murder rate would still be twice theirs.
A rational, reasoned person would see this and conclude our problem, and their solution, have nothing to do with gun laws.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > What's easier to change in a "split second" - a 10 round magazine or a 30-rd magazine?
> ...


The fact you completely avoided the question because you realize it destroys your point aside...
Your opinion is meaningless and unsupported by fact.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Hey douchebag...How does that support your original claim?


Speaking of unsupportable claaims...
Tell us again how 'assault weapons' are the weapon of choice for mass shootings.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Dude... if all our guns suddenly disappeared and no one decided to use another weapon, our murder rate would still be twice theirs.
> A rational, reasoned person would see this and conclude our problem, and their solution, have nothing to do with gun laws.



There is absolutely no basis to believe that

Are they inherently better people than us? A great many of us are descendants of UK folks?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Hey douchebag...   if mindless liberals nitwits like yourself had not make it impossible for him to legally to carry his gun at work, a lot more people would still be alive.
Your policies kill people - as intended.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> The fact you completely avoided the question because you realize it destroys your point aside...
> Your opinion is meaningless and unsupported by fact.



The answer was irrelevant.

They change almost as quickly. Which means that 30 round mags should ABSOLUTELY be banned...and probably all magazine fed weapons


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Dude..you've been exposed. You're a lying sack of shit.
> Nothing you claim can be documented.



Irony so thick you need a continental engineer to cut it.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> It is not illegal to be stupid, to hate people, to have criminal tendencies  It is only illegal when you actually do it.  So why give them the tools & help encourage them?


Freedom is dangerous.  Always has been and always will be.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> That would be a M-249 SAW.  Are you aware that there is a Civilian version semi auto that fires both Belt and Box Mags?  Does that make it any less of an assault rifle?


According to the definition of assault rifle - yes.


----------



## Flash (Mar 16, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Semi-automatic rifles are so infrequently used in crimes that it's farcical to think that banning them would have any effect whatsoever. You are statistically more likely to be punched to death or beaten with a hammer than with an AR. There is no gun epidemic in the US, maybe a gang violence epidemic but not a firearms.

These anti gun nuts don't understand that gun violence in the US is mostly with cheap handguns in the Democrat controlled inner city shitholes between druggies, gangs and lawless minority ghetto dwellers.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Hey douchebag... if mindless liberals nitwits like yourself had not make it impossible for him to legally to carry his gun at work, a lot more people would still be alive.



If I had to go to work to a place where guns were allowed...I wouldn't work there.

In fact not too long ago a rather strange co-worker quit and left a rambling right wing "manifesto" style note on the seat of his work truck.

A lot of us began working from home because we weren't so sure he wasn't going to show up with HIS AR to "make things right"


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> I think what is trying to be presented is that the word Assault Rifle needs to be dropped.  The question should be asked, was it specifically designed for WAR.


Designed for war...
Like the M1911A1?
M1917 Enfield?
M1 Garand?
M1 carbine?


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Flash said:


> Semi-automatic rifles are so infrequently used in crimes



But when they are...the death tolls tend to be pretty horrific


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> We were concerned because if it were up to us, the guy would not have the semiautomatic.


Yes...  for no rational reason whatsoever.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > I think what is trying to be presented is that the word Assault Rifle needs to be dropped.  The question should be asked, was it specifically designed for WAR.
> ...


None of which are rapid fire low recoil weapons. Only two are semi-auto


----------



## hjmick (Mar 16, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Like the M1911A1?



I'm keeping mine, thankyouverymuch...


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> It's the weapon of choice for mass murder


This is an outright lie.
The statement is false, and you know it is false, because you read the post that proves to you it is false.
Why do you need to lie to make a point?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > The fact you completely avoided the question because you realize it destroys your point aside...
> ...


You;re the one arguing magazine changes allow people to take out the shooter; the speed at which magazines chan be changed is entirely relevant.
What can be changed faster - a 10rd or 30rd magazine?


> Which means that 30 round mags should ABSOLUTELY be banned...and probably all magazine fed weapons


Your opinion is meaningless and unsupported by fact.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Hey douchebag... if mindless liberals nitwits like yourself had not make it impossible for him to legally to carry his gun at work, a lot more people would still be alive.
> ...


None of this is true.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > *In his manifesto the NZ shooter said that he could have killed the Muslims with several different methods.*
> ...





Lesh said:


> He also gave some big props to Trump ya know.



Because of what MSM has erroneously reported.

and he, like you, believes it.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> You;re the one arguing magazine changes allow people to take out the shooter; the speed at which magazines chan be changed is entirely relevant.
> What can be changed faster - a 10rd or 30rd magazine?



A. That has HAPPENED. In the Gabby Giffords..the only reason that were able to stop that guy was that they caught him changing mags. If you have to change mags after 10 shots you are 3 times more vulnerable /

It's not much but it's something.

Better to simply ban magazine fed weapons. When you have to load bullet by bullet you are FAR more vulnerable


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Because of what MSM has erroneously reported.
> 
> and he, like you, believes it.



That was unclear. Are you saying that the NZ killer didn't reference Trump?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Because of what MSM has erroneously reported.
> ...



I don't know how you could have found it unclear.

pretty plain.

Yes, he mentioned Trump.

based on BULLSHIT the MSM likes to report.

Take Charleston for example.

He said there are good people on both sides.

he did NOT say Antifa is good, he did not say the Klan/White Supremacists were good.


But, what does the MSM report?

Trump backs White Supremacists.

Very misleading


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > You;re the one arguing magazine changes allow people to take out the shooter; the speed at which magazines chan be changed is entirely relevant.
> ...


You STILL haven't addressed the question:
What can be changed faster - a 10rd or 30rd magazine?


> Better to simply ban magazine fed weapons. When you have to load bullet by bullet you are FAR more vulnerable


Your opinion is meaningless and unsupported by fact.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Hey douchebag...How does that support your original claim?


Speaking of unsupportable claims...
Tell us again how 'assault weapons' are the weapon of choice for mass shootings.
They aren't? 
You were full of shit?
Oh...


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> That coach in Parkland tried heroically to stop the shooter ...and was tragically KILLED...you piece of shit


Hey douchebag... if mindless liberal nitwits like yourself had not make it impossible for him to legally to carry his gun at work, a lot more people would still be alive.
Your policies kill people - as intended.


----------



## Flash (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Because of what MSM has erroneously reported.
> ...




He also referenced Red China and said he wasn't a Conservative.

He also referenced you anti gun nut Useful Idiots by saying that he chose to use an AR to riled up you dumb mutherfuckers.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Ohhh I get it. The killer DID reference Trump..but that mean ol left wing MSM gave the killer the wrong impression of Trump.
And the fact that this asshole got most of his "news" from the cesspool of 8chan means that 8chan and 4chan and GAB are part of the "left wing MSM"...riiiiight


----------



## Flash (Mar 16, 2019)

Because you Useful Idiot Moon Bats are confused as to why he used an AR I will quote from his manifest so that you morons can see how you are playing into his hands.

You should be ashamed of yourselves.  Have you no decency?



_Why did you choose to use firearms? 

I could have chosen any weapons or means.A TATP filled rental van. Household flour, a method of dispersion and an ignition source.A ballpeen hammer and a wooden shield.Gas,fire,vehicular attacks,plane attacks, any means were available. I had the will and I had the resources. 

I chose firearms for the affect it would have on social discourse, the extra media coverage they would provide and the affect it could have on the politics of United states and thereby the political situation of the world. 

The US is torn into many factions by its second amendment, along state, social, cultural and, most importantly, racial lines. 

With enough pressure the left wing within the United states will seek to abolish the second amendment, and the right wing within the US will see this as an attack on their very freedom and liberty. 

This attempted abolishment of rights by the left will result in a dramatic polarization of the people in the United States and eventually a fracturing of the US along cultural and racial lines._


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> The answer was irrelevant.
> 
> They change almost as quickly. Which means that 30 round mags should ABSOLUTELY be banned...and probably all magazine fed weapons





M14 Shooter said:


> You STILL haven't addressed the question:
> What can be changed faster - a 10rd or 30rd magazine?



You need to learn how to read...and THEN STFU


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Flash said:


> Because you Useful Idiot Moon Bats are confused as to why he used an AR I will quote from his manifest so that you morons can see how you are playing into his hands.
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourselves.  Have you no decency?
> 
> ...


So you admit he was trolling...and then take him at his word.
'
Sure

Bottom line? He chose the weapon that nearly every other white nationalist murderer has used


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> You need to learn how to read...and THEN STFU


Your response:
_They change almost as quickly_
This does not answer the question:
What can be changed faster - a 10rd or 30rd magazine?

Thus - you STILL haven't addressed the question:
What can be changed faster - a 10rd or 30rd magazine?
Well?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...





Lesh said:


> And the fact that this asshole got most of his "news" from the cesspool of 8chan means that 8chan and 4chan and GAB are part of the "left wing MSM"...riiiiight



More likely CNN, MSNBC, NY Times, etc.

But, stay in your dream world.

Keep dreaming that most of the MSM DON'T have an agenda against the president.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Because you Useful Idiot Moon Bats are confused as to why he used an AR I will quote from his manifest so that you morons can see how you are playing into his hands.
> ...






Lesh said:


> He chose the weapon that nearly every other white nationalist murderer has used



Which other ones?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Bottom line? He chose the weapon that nearly every other white nationalist murderer has used


A statement of fact  you know is not true.
Why do you make statements of fact you know are not true?


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Which other ones?


Tree of Life...Canadian mosque shooter..Norwegian white nationalist that gunned doe 63 kids

For starters


----------



## Flash (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> [
> 
> Bottom line? He chose the weapon that nearly every other white nationalist murderer has used




You are confused Useful Idiot Moon Bat.

The biggest "White Nationalist" murderer in the US used fertilizer but that paled in comparison with the airplanes that the Muslim filth used in the biggest mass murder in US history.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


I highly doubt he was a MSNBC consumer but I found it pretty revealing you left out Fox...which he probably DID watch.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Flash said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


That's one of...how many?

All you're doing is pointing out how deadly you white nationalists are


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Which other ones?
> ...



Canada?

Norway?

Root was a white supremacist, did he have a semiautomatic?

The guy that shot up Pulse nightclub.

Was he a white Supremacist?

The guy that shot up the church in Texas, was he a WS?

The Las Vegas Shooter?

the San Bernadino shooter?

WTF do you get your info?


----------



## Flash (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> [
> 
> 
> Bottom line? He chose the weapon that nearly every other white nationalist murderer has used



Actually he chose to use the same firearm that the Muslim shit used to kill innocent people in San Bernadino.  

The same weapon that the Democrat asshole used to gun down Republican Congress men.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



Is Fox known for trashing the president with the same regularity as the others?


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Flash said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Yea...pretty fucked up that those ARs are available to do that kind of damage. Good point. We need to get rid of them


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Hell no. They're known for INCITING assholes like this guy


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


you really do live in a dream world.


----------



## Flash (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




You are confused Useful Idiot Moon Bat.

The great majority of gun deaths in this country is with cheap illegal or stolen handguns among druggies, gang bangers and Democrat voting minorities in the big city shitholes.

Of course that wasn't the case with that Muslim asshole that shot our solders at Ft Hood, was it?  He used a legally bought pistol after passing a Federal background check.  Just shows you how worthless background checks are, doesn't it?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



True. Oswald could have achieved the same effect with a really long knife. So could the guy in Vegas, and the guy at the Texas Tower...


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Canada?
> 
> Norway?
> 
> ...



Wait..you've never heard of Canada or Norway?

Color me shocked

And Dylan ROOF (not root) is a neonazi white supremicist who DID use a semi auto handgun to murder nine folks in a Black Church

You need to read more


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> True. Oswald could have achieved the same effect with a really long knife. So could the guy in Vegas, and the guy at the Texas Tower...



Well the guy in Vegas probably would have needed a LOT of knives and a really strong arm to inflict harm on 600 people


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Hell no. They're known for INCITING assholes like this guy



Do you think that left wing identity politics and immigration policy incites violence at all?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Canada?
> ...





Lesh said:


> use a semi auto handgun to murder nine folks in a Black Church



oh, now we're talking about handguns?

and yes, I've heard about Canada and Norway.


WTF does that have to do with stats in the USA?


Damn, a typo...

I'll have to cut off the offending finger to make amends.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Flash said:


> The great majority of gun deaths in this country is with cheap illegal or stolen handguns among druggies, gang bangers and Democrat voting minorities in the big city shitholes.



Most of that gun violence is confined to criminals shooting other criminals.

Most people are actually more concerned about whether this is the day their kid gets shot in a mass murder event in their school or mall or concert or movie theater or church....


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Hell no. They're known for INCITING assholes like this guy
> ...


I think the rhetoric from people like you does actually


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Root was a white supremacist, did he have a semiautomatic?





WillHaftawaite said:


> oh, now we're talking about handguns?



You were...


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



...but not the "white people will soon be a minority and that's a good thing" rhetoric from people like you?


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

ThisIsMe said:


> Well, but what is gun ownership like in those countries? Do most of their citizens own guns?
> 
> In American, there are already over 300 million guns in circulation. A gun ban isnt going to mean no guns, it will only mean restrictions on future purchases.



We had a ban on assault rifles for 10 years and mass shootings went down. They have spiked since


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Root was a white supremacist, did he have a semiautomatic?
> ...




no.

When I mentioned Roof, it was his affliation to WS.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> ..but not the "white people will soon be a minority and that's a good thing" rhetoric from people like you?



I never said that...don't know anyone who has and I'd tell them their comment was stupid if I did.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


And his semi-automatic...which was a hand gun


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Trump said

"White Nationalists are a small group of people who have very serious problems"

From the number of them I see on this forum, if they are such a small group...I guess we have most of them...

Do you agree that you white Nationalists have "very serious problems?

It's kinda disturbing that so many of these people with "very serious problems" also are gun huggers


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



I didn't mention his handgun.


So, what do you want to do?

Go back to single shot flintlocks?

6 shooters?

Go house to house searching for semiautomatics?

Get law abiding citizens to turn in their firearms?

Connecticut banned so called 'assault weapons'.

Think no one in the state has one?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Trump said
> 
> "White Nationalists are a small group of people who have very serious problems"
> 
> ...



Gee, great twist....

you think anyone that disagrees with you is a White Supremacist?

Just how deep do you plan on digging your hole?


You're a lost cause.

Last time I had a conversation like this, it was with a 3 year old, about him going to bed.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> So, what do you want to do?
> 
> Go back to single shot flintlocks?
> 
> ...



I've been very clear as to what I want to do.

Ban FUTURE sales of assault weapons. My personal preference would extend that to all magazine fed semi-autos...especially if there is wrangling over what constitutes an assault weapon.

Have buy backs as well. There's probably tens of thousands sitting in closets that no one really cares about. We're all safer getting them off the streets.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



I'm not going to be going into a fire fight anytime soon so who the fuck cares?  And guess what most people won't be getting into a fire fight either.

And if I do use a .308 with a hollow point at close range in home defense it'll work just fine.  But chances are if I do ever need a firearm for home defense I'll grab my 12 gauge or my .40 or my Judge.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


 If a rifle can accept a 5 or 10 round magazine it can accept a 20 or 30 round magazine

And your opinion of the Ar is just that your opinion.

Millions of people own them and it is their opinion that it is perfectly suited for their needs.

It's not up to you to tell anyone what firearm they should use.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Once again we see the lying sack of shit performing as expected.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Yea...fascist...might as well call me a "doodyhead" for all the accuracy of it



You have no cared about the accuracy of what you said about others here.  Should they?


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > So, what do you want to do?
> ...


Hey Moron if firearms are in a closet or a gun safe they are not  "on the streets"


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 16, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > I think what is trying to be presented is that the word Assault Rifle needs to be dropped.  The question should be asked, was it specifically designed for WAR.
> ...



I've always thought the people who live in fear of detachable magazines have never seen an M1 Garand reloaded by someone who practiced a bit.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > ..but not the "white people will soon be a minority and that's a good thing" rhetoric from people like you?
> ...



I've read enough of your posts to infer that you're a bit hysterical and unreasonable, so I'm probably wasting my time with you but here goes. 

White people make up approximately 9% of the global population and our birthrates are declining. When people on your side of the aisle say that Trump tapped into "white fear" you might be onto something. But you want to portray these worries as something malignant that needs to be stamped out. When a community or group becomes more "diverse", it really means less white...doesn't it? Admit it, in practice adding diversity means making something less white. 

When white people move into a community, it's called gentrification. Whites move out, its called white flight. White identity groups are run out of town. Black identity groups arrange festivals and are invited to teach school children about african traditions. You see where I'm going with this?


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Still doesn't change the stats does it?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Your 308 will penetrate not only the bad guy but your exterior wall, your neighbors exterior wall, one of his interior walls and go all the way through his 3 year old and still keep traveling.  The 223 will stop just the other side of your neighbors exterior wall and probably not kill his family as long as they are not directly on the other side of that exterior wall.  Rifles of any kind are horrible home defense weapons.  The muzzle energy of the 223 at 400 yds is more than your 40 at the muzzle.  The 223 is equal at 400 yds to the muzzle energy of a 357 mag at the muzzle.  Your choice of alternative weapons pretty well confines the projectiles inside the house.  The only time you should use a rifle for home defense is when you have absolutely no other options.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



And who needs a 30 or 50 round mag for a "Sporting" rifle again?  Do you you need the rails to mount the M-203 Grenade Launcher, or a Bayonet among other nasty things.  The only real use, outside of showing off to your buddies, is taking down a movie house full of people, concert watchers or school children for 30 round mags.  You want to show off to your drunk buddies, drop your pants and show them your fat ass.

And this isn't just my opinion.  It's the opinion of the Voters of Colorado (and other states), the Colorado Legislation and Governor (and other states) and the Federal Courts.  IT's the law, cupcake.  You don't like it, move to Yemen where they don't have any firearm laws and get back to us just how that works out for you.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


It also had nothing to do with the validity of the ‘ban.’

The people determine what is or isn’t an assault weapon, predicated on whatever criteria they see fit, including cosmetic features. 

That’s why the ‘argument’ that a semi-auto AR platform rifle or carbine shouldn’t be subject to an AWB fails as being ignorant and ridiculous, completely devoid of legal merit.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


If you deciding rather or not a gun should be banned or declared an assault weapon based on it's apperance then you are the one  being ignorant and showing a total lack of knowledege and common sense.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 16, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Wrong.

That a law might be ‘bad’ or ‘ineffective’ doesn’t render it ‘un-Constitutional.’

And what’s necessary is determined by the people.

The people enact measures they consider to be necessary and proper, the courts determine whether those measures are Constitutional, ultimately the Supreme Court.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 16, 2019)

blackhawk said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


  Not the "appearance" bullshit.

But lets talk appearance.  So, you are having a fucking fit because you might not be able to own a gun that just looks mean?  Really


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> you think anyone that disagrees with you is a White Supremacist?



Never said that or anything close to it. Stop lying about what I have said


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> If a rifle can accept a 5 or 10 round magazine it can accept a 20 or 30 round magazine



Exactly why I think magazine fed semi-autos should be banned. Good illustration


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


No I’m amazed how dumb shits like you keep going on and on about gun control but know nothing about guns.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> White people make up approximately 9% of the global population and our birthrates are declining. When people on your side of the aisle say that Trump tapped into "white fear" you might be onto something. But you want to portray these worries as something malignant that needs to be stamped out. When a community or group becomes more "diverse", it really means less white...doesn't it? Admit it, in practice adding diversity means making something less white.



I'm not exactly sure who "people on your side of the aisle" are. You mean sane non racist people?

OK.

"But you want to portray these worries as something malignant that needs to be stamped out"

Well...yea. Because that "worry" ends up being dead people shot in churches,synagogues, and mosques.

*Admit it, in practice adding diversity means making something less white.*
You're gonna stay as white as you ever were. If you mean society as a whole? Yea. Big deal. It's a color. I happen to love purple. Unfortunately for me. People aren't ever gonna be purple. I'll survive. Lighten up. Color don't mean shit


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

blackhawk said:


> No I’m amazed how dumb shits like you keep going on and on about gun control but know nothing about guns.



What are you claiming he doesn't know that you do?


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > White people make up approximately 9% of the global population and our birthrates are declining. When people on your side of the aisle say that Trump tapped into "white fear" you might be onto something. But you want to portray these worries as something malignant that needs to be stamped out. When a community or group becomes more "diverse", it really means less white...doesn't it? Admit it, in practice adding diversity means making something less white.
> ...



Color doesn't mean shit? Is that why ethnic groups band together and develop unique cultures and traditions? Is that why America is so full of divisions along racial lines? Because of something that "dont mean shit"?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Right, because that is all that matters, the stats. It is not about the innocent lives taken.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 16, 2019)

Those lives these gun nuts are discounting sure matter a lot to the parents and families of the victims of these shootings


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > No I’m amazed how dumb shits like you keep going on and on about gun control but know nothing about guns.
> ...


I know that you don't classify a gun as an assault weapon based on apperance.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> The hell they do. And all of Fox DRIPS with anti-immigrant rhetoric



Lying doesn't help your case, scumbag.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Scumbag, I have posted the laws a dozen times in this thread, lying now just further proves what a worthless pile of lying shit you are.

New Zealand outlawed semi-automatic rifles in 1992.

You can own a SHOTGUN, if you have a permit.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 16, 2019)

Lesh said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Som, yiou have no clue that it is legal to own guns in New Zealand. If you are this uninformed, please shut the fuck up.
> ...



They BANNED THEM IN 1992, you lying pile of shit.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 16, 2019)

blackhawk said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



It's not how it looks.  It's how it operates and what it is intended to be used as.  If you change the looks you also change the features and the use and the intent.  Simple as that.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 16, 2019)

blackhawk said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Try that aregument with me, cupcake.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...





Hollow point


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Here we go again


It's not up to you to tell anyone else what they need or don't need.

If you don't want to use a magazine bigger than 5 rounds then don't.  No one cares what rifles you prefer, what magazine you prefer and it's none of you rbusiness what other people use


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Another internet tough guy


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 17, 2019)

RealDave said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


What does it matter what a rifle looks like if it performs the same as other rifles of the same caliber?


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



It doesn't operate any differently than any other semiautomatic.

And it's the user that defines the intent


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 17, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



YEs the stats matter because that's how you identify the extent of the problem

It's best not to legislate with emotion


----------



## Aponi (Mar 17, 2019)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...



We own several guns those you can buy after a back round check and class 2 weapons and devices that take ATF approval.
I have a sucessfull business and my boy freind works in areo space . we have 2 kids im bi racial hes white.
We have a hidden gun safe in our home. Were both very same. We enjoys our firearms when we have time. We both have conceled carry permits.

Millions of Americans own semi auto guns .the percentige of gun deaths in the united states that are done with a rifle are slightly over 1 percent. 

Your a radical.
Our constitution assures us the right to bear arms .
Not just for our private safety and hunting and recreation but aginst our own goverment . 
Your a moron .


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Mar 17, 2019)

Brain357 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


You massively fail the logic test.

New Zealand has a mass murder problem and massive gun control.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 17, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Those lives these gun nuts are discounting sure matter a lot to the parents and families of the victims of these shootings



They only matter to you when the numbers reach a certain level.   Kill 6?  No biggie.  Kill 15, we must do something!


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Really?    Look at a Ruger Mini14 and at an AR.   The AR gives people nightmares.   The Ruger is just an old style, wood stocked rifle.

But other than the modular build of the AR, there is not much difference as far as features and use.   The intent has nothing to do with the rifle.  The intent is with the shooter.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


 But the rifle makes certain intents more deadly.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Those lives these gun nuts are discounting sure matter a lot to the parents and families of the victims of these shootings
> ...


We should do nothing?


----------



## RealDave (Mar 17, 2019)

Aponi said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> ...


 So you fall back to the murder numbers instead of mass shooting numbers.  Nice try.

Is your semi automatic rifle's use for fun worth the deaths  from their use in mass shootings.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 17, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



I realize that.  I'm not the one that said banning was all appearance.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 17, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


The shopoter used two semi=automatics & they said his gun ownership was legal.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 17, 2019)

RealDave said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Yes, an armed lunatic is more dangerous.  But the problem is the lunatic.  Most mass shooters were known to be lunatics before they murdered.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 17, 2019)

RealDave said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



Not what I said at all.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 17, 2019)

RealDave said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Your statement was "If you change the looks you also change the features and the use and the intent.  Simple as that.".    That is simply wrong.  The functions are not what people freak out about.  It is the appearance.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 17, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



My semi automatics have never been used in mass shootings.   I bet Aponi's have not either.


----------



## Aponi (Mar 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Aponi said:
> ...



Why only killing 2 litre bottles filled with water and generic soda and that includes our class 2 stuff


----------



## Aponi (Mar 17, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Tell me ass fuck dave the moron is you use of a car worth all the deaths in car wrecks should you not ban cars and ride a jack ass to work


----------



## Lesh (Mar 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Your statement was "If you change the looks you also change the features and the use and the intent. Simple as that.". That is simply wrong. The functions are not what people freak out about. It is the appearance.





WinterBorn said:


> I bet Aponi's have not either.



It's never been the LOOK of assault weapons that is the issue. It's the lethality. How they look was the gun nut way of mocking the issue

And Aponi lives in Smolensk. They don't allow guns in Russia


----------



## Lesh (Mar 17, 2019)

Aponi said:


> Tell me ass fuck dave the moron is you use of a car worth all the deaths in car wrecks should you not ban cars and ride a jack ass to work



Remove every car from our society and the entire country comes to a grinding halt.

Remove assault weapons...what happens? Less mass murders? Other than that...we'd never even notice


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 17, 2019)

Lesh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Your statement was "If you change the looks you also change the features and the use and the intent. Simple as that.". That is simply wrong. The functions are not what people freak out about. It is the appearance.
> ...



Really?  Because RealDave says "If you change the looks you also change the features and the use and the intent.  Simple as that".   And that was what I was addressing.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 17, 2019)

So Realdave is falling for the bullshit distraction that gun huggers put out?

OK. Good for him.

Looks means nothing.

FUNCTION...lethality...are the issue


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 17, 2019)

Lesh said:


> So Realdave is falling for the bullshit distraction that gun huggers put out?
> 
> OK. Good for him.
> 
> ...



Then I would suggest that a lever action rifle is as deadly as an AR.   The rate of fire is less, but the rifle can be reloaded while it is still in battery.  Not as good for shooting at distances, but mass shootings tend to be close range.  The calibers for many lever actions are also more effective.


----------



## Aponi (Mar 17, 2019)

Lesh said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Your statement was "If you change the looks you also change the features and the use and the intent. Simple as that.". That is simply wrong. The functions are not what people freak out about. It is the appearance.
> ...


Sorry twat but I live in florida in a central coastal florida.
O yes noron a ar 15 and a hunting rifle are both lethal as a matter of fact most deer rifle calibers are more lethal than a ar15


----------



## Aponi (Mar 17, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me ass fuck dave the moron is you use of a car worth all the deaths in car wrecks should you not ban cars and ride a jack ass to work
> ...


No you could ride a jack ass you and real dave know a lot about jackasses.

Over 30000 a year die in care 232000 hurt.
And tell me twat how you have the power to remove anything except your head from your ass. How do you plan on removing them perhaps as the demo congressman from california said if gun owner resist confiscation we can use nukes on them.
Do you really think gun owners are going to go along with it you milk dud your a moron.
Guns like cars are not the issue but nut bars like you . mentally disturbed people.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 17, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me ass fuck dave the moron is you use of a car worth all the deaths in car wrecks should you not ban cars and ride a jack ass to work
> ...



Mass shootings account for about 1% of the murders every year.   But that is the entire focus?


----------



## Aponi (Mar 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Aponi said:
> ...


No not for democrats


WinterBorn said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Aponi said:
> ...


I dont think thats accurate death with a rife are a bit over 1 percent.
Total gun deaths are 40000 so mass shootings would be 400 a


WinterBorn said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Aponi said:
> ...


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 17, 2019)

Aponi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



I did not say "gun deaths".   I said "murders".

The only way you get 40,000 gun deaths is if you include the +25,000 suicides with guns.


----------



## Aponi (Mar 17, 2019)

Aponi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...





WinterBorn said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Aponi said:
> ...


Like i started to say I know rifles account for 1 percent of death this includes suscide by gun which accounts for 27 percent.
40000 die in gun deaths Brazil has the top gun deaths outside the middle east.
Any way A mass shooting is consider 4 or more.
This includes people who kill thier family shoot people in robberys gang hits bad dope deals etc.
The actual number of people killed in true mass shootings by crazy bastards is rather low.

Most legally owned hand guns are never used in crimes same for most legally owned rifles .


----------



## Aponi (Mar 17, 2019)

Aponi said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


The numer this year for mass shootinng is 59.
Democrats will go crazy over this but could care less about how many die from illegals hands and drug overdoses from drugs comming across the boarder.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 17, 2019)

So we shouldn't worry about our kids surviving the day in school or the mall or a movie or church without being gunned down.
We shouldn't notice when a gun nut shoots Six HUNDRED people at a concert

Right


----------



## harmonica (Mar 17, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


cars/trucks are so much safer than guns
you cannot calculate how much safer
trucks/cars are not as efficient
1. you can get out of the way of a truck coming at you at 60mph [ IF it's going _that_ fast ]--but not a round coming at you at 3300 fps
2.it is undeniable that it is much harder to kill with a truck/etc
ie: you really can't drive a truck into a school/get into the school like you can with a gun
3. guns are the preferred weapon because the other choices are not even close to being efficient
you can take all the bombing murders in the US for the last ten [ 50? ] years and they don't even had up to 1 MONTH of gun murders


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 17, 2019)

Lesh said:


> So we shouldn't worry about our kids surviving the day in school or the mall or a movie or church without being gunned down.
> We shouldn't notice when a gun nut shoots Six HUNDRED people at a concert
> 
> Right



Did anyone say anything remotely resembling that?   No.


----------



## hjmick (Mar 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > So we shouldn't worry about our kids surviving the day in school or the mall or a movie or church without being gunned down.
> ...



People like him are liars...


----------



## Aponi (Mar 17, 2019)

Lesh said:


> So we shouldn't worry about our kids surviving the day in school or the mall or a movie or church without being gunned down.
> We shouldn't notice when a gun nut shoots Six HUNDRED people at a concert
> 
> Right


Ok moron name a concert where 600 people were killed you lying twat.
59 people were killed in mass shootings this year.
You have lost your mind . i have kids you dumb bitch.
I carry a gun and if were at the movies guess what ill shot anyone who indangers my kid.
You actually think you can confiscate all the semo auto gun in america you must be the dumbest bith in america


----------



## Aponi (Mar 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...





WinterBorn said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Yes i know i just posted some stats but its 27 percent averge suicides about 12000 out of 40 lowering the number to about 28000 murders.
But much of that is gang and drug related


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Andstillhave enough engery and penetration to go through what I already stated.  The 308 is a real horse of a caliber.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 17, 2019)

And let's not forget that this suicide thing is about as cynically bogus as you can get.

A suicide attempt using a gun is almost always successful. Not so with other methods.

AND..most mass murders ARE suicides.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 17, 2019)

Aponi said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > So we shouldn't worry about our kids surviving the day in school or the mall or a movie or church without being gunned down.
> ...


I have NEVER advocated confiscating ANY guns you lying piece of shit

Read what I posted liar. Paduch gunned down SIX HUNDRED people in Vegas.
Here's my EXACT quote. *"We shouldn't notice when a gun nut shoots Six HUNDRED people at a concert"*
as far as you protecting your kids. You ain't with them 24/7. And no one was in any position to do much of anything about that Vegas killer

Any other lies you feel the need to tell?


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 17, 2019)

Lesh said:


> And let's not forget that this suicide thing is about as cynically bogus as you can get.
> 
> A suicide attempt using a gun is almost always successful. Not so with other methods.
> 
> AND..most mass murders ARE suicides.




And let's not forget that using suicide is a cynical, deceptive, lying ass way to get the gun death numbers higher when you are lying about gun murder in the United States....since guns have nothing to do with suicide....

And that suicide by jumping off of a building or in front of a moving train is almost always successful...as the Japanese find since they have a higher suicide rate than we do.....

Fact Check, Gun Control and Suicide



*There is no relation between suicide rate and gun ownership rates around the world. *

 According to the 2016 World Health Statistics report, (2) suicide rates in the four countries cited as having restrictive gun control laws have suicide rates that are comparable to that in the U. S.:  Australia, 11.6, Canada, 11.4, France, 15.8, UK, 7.0, and USA 13.7 suicides/100,000.  By comparison, Japan has among the highest suicide rates in the world, 23.1/100,000, but gun ownership is extremely rare, 0.6 guns/100 people.   

Suicide is a mental health issue.  If guns are not available other means are used.  Poisoning, in fact, is the most common method of suicide for U. S. females according to the _Washington Post_ (34 % of suicides), and suffocation the second most common method for males (27%). 

Secondly, gun ownership rates in France and Canada are not low, as is implied in the _Post _article.  The rate of gun ownership in the U. S. is indeed high at 88.8 guns/100 residents, but gun ownership rates are also among the world’s highest in the other countries cited.  Gun ownership rates in these countries are are as follows:  Australia, 15, Canada, 30.8, France, 31.2, and UK 6.2 per 100 residents. (3,4) Gun ownership rates in Saudia Arabia are comparable to that in Canada and France, with 37.8 guns per 100 Saudi residents, yet the lowest suicide rate in the world is in Saudia Arabia (0.3 suicides per 100,000).

Third, recent statistics in the state of Florida show that nearly one third of the guns used in suicides are obtained illegally, putting these firearm deaths beyond control through gun laws.(5)

Fourth, the primary factors affecting suicide rates are personal stresses, cultural, economic, religious factors and demographics.  According to the WHO statistics, the highest rates of suicide in the world are in the Republic of Korea, with 36.8 suicides per 100,000, but India, Japan, Russia, and Hungary all have rates above 20 per 100,000; roughly twice as high as the U.S. and the four countries that are the basis for the _Post_’s calculation that gun control would reduce U.S. suicide rates by 20 to 38 percent.  Lebanon, Oman, and Iraq all have suicide rates below 1.1 per 100,000 people--less than 1/10 the suicide rate in the U. S., and Afghanistan, Algeria, Jamaica, Haiti, and Egypt have low suicide rates that are below 4 per 100,000 in contrast to 13.7 suicides/100,000 in the U. S.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 17, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




And had that Vegas shooter used a rental truck he could have actually killed more people, than by using a rifle.....

the muslim terrorist in Nice, France used a rental truck and drove it for 5 minutes.....killing 86 people and injuring 435...the Vegas shooter only managed to murder 58.....

Rental Trucks are deadlier than rifles, so according to you, they must be banned...right?


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 17, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




He did not shoot 600 people, it was 400, the muslim terrorist with his rental truck killed 86, and injured 435...the Vegas shooter killed 58.....

We obviously need to ban rental trucks.....

the bomber in Oklahoma...using another rental truck, killed 168 and injured over 680....so again, according to you, we really need to ban rental trucks...which are deadlier than rifles....


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 17, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




LMAO! Paddock being the lone gunman b.s story has totally fallen apart. AND if you want ARs banned, that is a form of confiscation, idiot.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



I like the limit of not more than 20, myself.  But that's just me and that conflicts with many States and others.  It's not the 20 round mags that are doing the mass shootings.  It's the 30 and larger.  It difficult to justify having a 30 round mag just because you can when those are the tools of the well dressed Mass Shooter.  It's called using common sense.  Put a limit of 20 rounds and it won't affect ANY decent handgun at all.  It really won't even affect any sane AR either.  I personally think an AR looks  rediculous with a 10 round mag.  When Colorado went to the 15 round max, the only mags available for new guns was the 10s.  It just didn't look right.  Once the 15 round mags were manufactured, the gun looked right.  They could have put a 20 round max on it and nothing would have really changed since that was the box stock mag it was sold with in the first place.  The 30 and larger were all speical orders.  

Step one, and the only step, is to start using common sense.  Remove the fear from both sides and do what common sense tells us to do.  When you remove the fear, you also remove the hate.

First to the far left.  You are NEVER going to gather up all the guns.   It just won't happen.  Stop spreading the hate and fears trying to get to that end.  The only thing you are doing is dividing a Nation.

Now to the far right.  If they were coming for your guns, it would have already happened.  But there will be gun regulations and always has been from about 1871 forward.  For the East and Europe, it goes back a lot further than that.  What your job is to do is to work with others to make sure that the gun regs are common sense and not over the top.  If you keep saying over and over, "NO REGULATIONS" or "THEY ARE COMING FOR YOUR GUNS", then the hate and fears and dividing of the nation for just the express purpose of causing hate and fear continues.  

Now, both of you go back to your rooms and don't come out until you decide to work things out.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Well, try it.  It only works on people that just MIGHT be weak.  I am not weak in my views nor my ways of expressing them.  You honestly think your "Internet Tough Guy" means anything to me?  IF that is all you got, get out of the way, others have something to say.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


A .308 hollow point will barely make it through a few gallon jugs of water


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...





Posturing on the internet makes you look like a sad little man.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Are you really that naive?

You present yourself as one so wise that everyone should just do what you say.

A guy shooting kids will kill just as many with a few 20 round mags.

And here we go again with the USMB morons manufacturing things other people say and then arguing about them 

Where did i ever say "NO REGULATIONS"  or "THEY ARE COMING FOR YOUR GUNS"?

You want so much to be taken seriously but you won't be until you stop lying about what other people say


----------



## Lesh (Mar 17, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> A guy shooting kids will kill just as many with a few 20 round mags.



Good argument for banning (future sales of...because you'll pretend I meant confiscation) ANY gun that accepts a detachable mag


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Mar 17, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Is the use of your dick for fun worth the victims from the use of other dicks in rape?


----------



## Aponi (Mar 17, 2019)

Lesh said:


> And let's not forget that this suicide thing is about as cynically bogus as you can get.
> 
> A suicide attempt using a gun is almost always successful. Not so with other methods.
> 
> AND..most mass murders ARE suicides.


So now most mass murders are suicides .your a moron


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 17, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > A guy shooting kids will kill just as many with a few 20 round mags.
> ...



So why don't you now admit you have lied multiple times about things I have said

I notice you ignored the post where I supported my argument about you being a lying sack of shit


----------



## Aponi (Mar 17, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > A guy shooting kids will kill just as many with a few 20 round mags.
> ...


No im not pretending but you tell me the differance between a ar 15 and a glock 17 other then barrel length and caliber


----------



## Aponi (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...





Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


You know ive never heard of a 30 or even a 10 round mag killing anyone. And I have never see a news report of a ar 15 ever breaking bad and shoot a person


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 17, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Bullshit.

The "MSSA" as the NZ government called them were prohibited from commoners in 1992.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Yes, an armed lunatic is more dangerous.  But the problem is the lunatic.  Most mass shooters were known to be lunatics before they murdered.



The most deadly attack used airplanes. The second most deadly attack used a Ryder rental truck.

Those who focus on the tools used to do evil are fools, or more likely agenda driven scum seeking to infringe liberty.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 17, 2019)

Aponi said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Aponi said:
> ...



You need to understand, RealDave has never held a job or contributed to society. He doesn't grasp the concept of commuting or needing transportation for work. For those like RealDunce, they plan their day around the bus schedule, it doesn't really matter what time he gets to the corner downtown to start pan handling, it's not like he punches a clock. So he would gladly outlaw all cars, except those for the party bosses.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



If you are saying that it performs the same when you pull the trigger once or even twice or even three times, you are correct. In fact, the AR is substandard to the Savage Axis II as a Varmint Rifle when you are using a single trigger pull using the same ammo.  In fact, the Savage Axis II is 150 bucks cheaper and has ALL the features you need to varmint hunt at almost any range.  

But if you are talking about burning through 120 rounds of ammo in a matter of a few seconds then the AR is king of the hill.  If you are talking about something that is designed specifically for a firefight in battle, the AR is king of the hill.  Spooner got that right from day one.  There is a reason why the design has not changed in over 60 years.  It was made for war the right way the first time.  It was perfect using the technology that has been available for the last 50 years.  Today, they are talking about keeping the same AR (Yes, Dorathy, the M-16 and M-4 are also ARs) and just increasing the caliber from 556 to 6.8spc.  They aren't changing a thing except the barrel inside diameter, the combustion chamber and the mag to accept the fatter cartridge.  The fatter cartridge is the same weight as the 556 that uses brass.  The new Cartridge uses a composite to stay the same weight.  In the end, they can easily and cheaply convert the M-16s and M-4s (and by definition the AR-15s) from 556 to 6.8spc in the field.  In fact, almost any shooter that can field strip and clean an AR can do the upgrade as well.  That way, it's even better suited for WAR.  

It's not to you nor me to determine whether an AR is allowed or not.  It's up to the community, itself.  I don't stand on a soap box and scream one way or another like you and other do.  In my area, the AR has fallen out of it's cult status and it's jamming up the shelves unsold in gun shops these days.  Those that were wanted have already been sold.  Even used ones aren't moving in the Pawn Shops these days.  You seem to want to make us all believe that the Cult isn't a cult at all.  EVERYONE must have an AR.  It's a life and death situation.  Well, cupcake, it's not.  

Do I need a weapon of war versus a really decent sporting rifle?  No.  What can the AR do that a good Savage 223 Axis II can't do?  But I can think of a few things that the Axis II can do much better than the AR for a lot less money.  If you are talking about a Ranged Weapon for the Range, the AR is a piece of junk.  There are so many others that blow it away that it's not even worth mentioning.  The only thing that the AR can do better than the others is burn through 120 or more rounds faster than any other gun and hit almost nothing down range in the process.  But if I needed a gun to mow down turkeys in cages as quickly as possible then the AR would be the weapon of choice.  Or an auditorium of people, same difference.

For those communities that don't want the mowing down in the auditoriums, they will probably ban the AR and it's various clones.  Or at least ban the larger capacity mags.  At the same time, they will change their way of operating so that the shooter will have a harder time to get in place to start his carnage.  My opinion and your opinion really doesn't have anything to do with anything.  It's the Community's opinion that counts.  You want to be a real hero, work with the Community to have sane gun regs instead of bans.  Spread the Love, not the Hate.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



And once again that entire post is all your opinion and it does nothing to invalidate the opinion of millions of other people who like the Ar 15 and think it suits their needs.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



I suggest you handle a Mini-14 and try and do a speed mag change.  Hell run through a mag change of 4.  Then do the same with an AR.  Then tell me which is faster, easier, etc..  Spooner designed the AR for firefights where you are being shot at, where you are adrenilined up, where you are scared shitless and prone to make mistakes.  The only reason the 556 Nato was chosen was because of weight, not lethality.  And the AR does it's job extremely well.  Better than any other rifle out there today.

Meanwhile, the Mini-14 is downright cumbersome when changing out the mags on a reload.  That same scared shitless kid pumped up on adreniline is more likely to drop the mag hes wanting to load into his Mini-14 as not.  And it takes both hands and coordination.  Something you may not have a lot of in a firefight.  This is one of the reasons the M-14 and M-1 went by the way to the M-16.  That and weight.  I prefer a M-14 over a M-16 but that's just me but I know in a down and dirty firefight I would be better off with a M-16 with lots and lots of extra mags.  

On the plus side of the AR, you never know when a bunch of armed Ground Hogs are going to corner you in a warehouse and you are going to need all those extra rounds.  You know how dangerous a Ground Hog is carrying a AK?


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Your opinion 

You know I really don't give a shit what rifle anyone owns or why they own it.

Why you seem to is beyond me.

And I already told you I don't own any 5.56 rifles so your opinion is even more meaningless to me than it is to anyone else who owns any rifles chambered for 5.56 rounds.

PEople like what they like and it's none of your fucking business


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Aponi said:
> ...



You conveniently leave out that the truck bombings have stopped completely in the United States.  How?  Again, you leave out the facts that we now look at the large purchases of the chemicals that makes them possible in the first place.  A Rental Van full of Diesel Fuel only Burns.  Now, mix in the Nitrogen Fertilizer and a few other chemicals and you have a HUGE boom.  They restricted the amount of Nitrogen type chemicals you can buy.  Even a Farmer has to hire a reputable company to come spread it on their acreage.  

BTW, are you aware that Nitrogen is used in the powder that you fire in your gun as well?  Think about it.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, an armed lunatic is more dangerous.  But the problem is the lunatic.  Most mass shooters were known to be lunatics before they murdered.
> ...



When I read your response, I read "Hate, Fear, Hate Fear".  Nothing more.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 17, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



I understand that "compassion"is not the NRA strongpoint. But, as long as we are not legislating based on emotion, someone should mention this concept to those that refer to abortion as "murder".


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



There are apprx 5 million AR-15s and clones out there at any given time.  Many own more than one.  That doesn't mean there are 5 million AR owners.  It only means there are 5 million ARs at any given time.  Chances are, because many will own more than one, the actual number AR owners will be less, far less, than 1 million.  But we have absolutely no way of knowing.  You may claim that you know but that would be a lie.

My opinion is for both sides to look at it and make common sense decisions.  You just want to spread hate and fear.  Fine.  But I want to put out the information to help the majority to make those common sense decisions that you fear and hate so much.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



When they were using Dynamite to blow up houses, safes, schools, etc. was it wrong to regulate Dynamite?  Or should we have done nothing.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I can help;

Hooked on Phonics | Learn to read


----------



## RealDave (Mar 17, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Her post was 100% accurate.

When you assfucks claim a 20 round mag is as fast as a 30 round mag, you just lost your argument why you need a 30 round mag.

Its called logic.  You should try it sometime.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



The functions make the features and that makes the appearance.  The AR was made for one thing and one thing only.  And it was, and still is, the best at it.  It was made for a firefight to kill or wound as many combatants as possible in the shortest amount of time under the highest degree of pressure on the shooter.  It's perfect in it's design, performance and function.  Change any of those 3 and you lessen it's capability.  You keep saying that people are saying"Black Gun Bad" but in reality, it's it's use and capability that people really fear.  To get those capabilities, it MUST look the way it does.


----------



## Aponi (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Your really.are not to smart ammonia nitrate can be gathered by straw buyers with ease its also fairly easy to make dangerious yes but easy its a common ingredent in cold packs also.
Now as another person said there are about 5 million ar 15 and clones in America . whats you plan moron


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



You are ignorant, which is why you're a leftist.

Most shooters like to have a variety of weapons. Shooting a 9mm Glock is different than shooting a 1911 Colt ACP.  But shooting a 1911 Colt ACP is exactly like shooting a 1911 Colt ACP, hence there is no reason to have more than one.

I know that the idea of people having 10 AR-15's appeals to you anti-liberty types, if you just "get them" you can disarm the nation. But your's is simply a delusion. If someone had a cheap Chinese knock off, they might upgrade to a quality rifle like a Remington, otherwise very few would ever buy a second weapon of the same model.

Reason is lost on those like you, you are an ideologue with an agenda, you're not interested in facts or logic. Still.....


----------



## RealDave (Mar 17, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


 Wow, you really know me.  I am surprised that do learned so much.  Did you research me on the internet?

Or are you just a lying fuck?  

A lying fuck who thinks everyone smarter & better informed that him somehow has never worked for a living.

A person so fucking stupid that they can not fathom an electric car taking them to work.  God forbid if he can't drive is jacked up 4x4 pickup with the Confederate flag on the back window.

The NGD does not call for banning all cars.  Pull your head out of your worthless fat ass  and get a fucking education.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


ARs are just sporting rifles...


----------



## RealDave (Mar 17, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


 Oh you still your opinions.  Stupid, uninformed opinions that they are.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 17, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


What sport?

Is getting beered up shooting bottles a sport?


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


...and The vast majority of ARs are used for prairie dog/varmint hunting, Target practice and self defense.
Firearm ownership is a personal thing you need to stay out of peoples personal lives. Lol


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...






What a fucking retard.

No moron, the M-4 was made for fire fights, it has select fire making it a military weapon. The AR-15 is no different than any other civilian semi-auto. 1 shot per trigger pull. An M1 Garrand is far more deadly, yet you Bolsheviks target the little .22(3)


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Aponi said:
> ...



If he had used a rental truck, two things might have happened. 

1.  He would have filled the truck full of Deisel and lit it off and got a nice burn going.  Maybe a handful would have been burnt but first aid and emergency room would have prevented any deaths

2.  He could have tried to buy the Nitrogen Fertilizer to mix into the Diesel in enough quantity to make one hell of a bomb and got bagged for trying to purchase that quantity.

People just don't use rental vans for bombs anymore.  Only stupid people like you that want to be arrest or laughed at will try.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



It’s essential for the environment...


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Ah, if you can't discredit the message, discredit the messenger.  Sorry, won't work, cupcake.  Only makes you look almost as dumb as you actually are.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 17, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Aponi said:
> ...



Dave, I take shits smarter than you.

So do my dogs.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



The Community has a duty to protect itself.  You don't like it, move.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 17, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Very popular for home defense.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Lol
As we speak people are buying more guns and ammo… Too bad for you apparently


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




Tim McVeigh sure didn't.

You  leftists are so smart.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Rustic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



I could make the same shots with a bolt action just as quick.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



What community, Comrade?

Over half of Americans own firearms - odd that you Bolsheviks don't consider them part of this "community."


----------



## Lesh (Mar 17, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Over half of Americans own firearms - odd that you Bolsheviks don't consider them part of this "community."



Not true. Only 1/3 of American households have even one gun in them


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



The percentage of households that own guns hasn't changed in years.  It hovers right at about 42%.  That means that the majority of homes do not have guns.  If more guns are being purchased it's to replace guns that are being scrapped, additions to gun collections.  Not to increase the number of people that own guns.  Don't try the cite, cite crap.  We both know that the 42% is the accepted value by every consensus these days.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Then why your focus on a particular model?

Fastest shooting I've ever seen was a man with a break action single shot 16 gauge and a pouch of shells. He could put through 80 shells in a minute, damned near a machine.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



42% of all households in America own guns.  Not over half.  Even Rustic will back that figure up.  If you are going to rebut something, please get your facts straight first.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Over half of Americans own firearms - odd that you Bolsheviks don't consider them part of this "community."
> ...



The last few counts shows 42%, not over half, or 33% and that hasn't changed in years.  The public isn't buying any fewer or any more guns than they have for the last few years.  It's stablized.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Ah, the old "Hate, Fear, Hate" response.  Exactly what I am talking about.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Ah, more "Hate, Fear, Hate" response from you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



You get your statistics the old fashioned way, you make them up out of thin air.

{
*How many guns are registered in America?*

That’s a seemingly obvious question without a straightforward answer. There’s no universal gun registry, and thus not a simple way to pin down the exact number of firearms in the U.S.

There are estimates, however. According to the Geneva-based Small Arms Survey – the leading source of international public information about firearms – the U.S. has the best-armed civilian population in the world, with an estimated 270 million total guns. That’s an average of 89 firearms for every 100 residents -- far ahead of Yemen, which comes in second with about 55 firearms for every 100 people, or Switzerland, which is third with 46 guns for every 100 people.

There are certain types of firearms that do require registration in the United States: those subject to the National Firearms Act, including machine guns, shotguns and rifles with barrels shorter than 18 inches, and silencers.

According to the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives, which handles that registration, there were more than 3.1 million National Firearms Act-registered weapons in the U.S. as of March 2012. That includes more than 488,000 machine guns and more than 2 million “destructive devices” such as grenades, which are also classified under the law.

Some states also have their own gun registration requirements, as shown in the map below.}

How Many People Own Guns in America? And Is Gun Ownership Actually Declining?

I was asked in a mall survey if I own guns, I declined to answer, which the survey counts as "no"

Take whatever guess you like, add 20%, and you might be close.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



I knew in advance that reason has no effect on you, you are an ideologue with an agenda, you're not interested in facts or logic


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



And all you did was find support of my 42%.  As for Gun Registration, ALL Guns are registered when they are manufactured and sold for the first time out of a Federal Licensed Gun Shop.  ALL guns.  When you buy a new gun, you are in that Database.  And don't let anyone tell you any different.  After that, it's hit and miss.  

I don't buy the declining one bit.  I also doing buy the number of households increasing either.  Most of the Censuses are done by manipulating the way the questions are asked.  So pretty much we have to take a broad look and average them all out.  If you do that, you come up with the 42% with zero increase of individual firearms owner increase.  But due to the records of new gun sales that are 100% accurate, you have to come to the conclusion that some gun owners are buying more guns to add to their collections.  

Just because you don't like the data, too bad.  It's no big deal.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Are you saying that I want to come and take all your guns?  Shall I send our newly aquired Black Chopper along with our 6 flat black Government Surplus Riot Vehicles to your house to collect them?  Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




We had one.....truck bombing......before we had those laws.....you have no point.

The muslim terrorist in Nice, France used a rental truck and killed more people in 5 minutes of driving, 86, with 435 wounded, than in any of our mass public shootings including Vegas where the guy fired into a tightly packed crowd of over 22,000 people

Rental Trucks are obviously more deadly than rifles are, they are also cheaper to get, 19.99 dollars for the first 70 minutes of killing....

you are wrong....


----------



## Aponi (Mar 17, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...





2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Hes a moron and will never admit hes wrong much like cortez


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 17, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




No, moron....you are wrong, again.

A mass public shooter and an innocent civilian being attacked by criminals are two completely different dynamics and if you used your brain you would see it.

The mass public shooter is attacking unarmed, helpless people in gun free zones...as actual research shows.....again, actual research.......the rate of fire from a mass public shooter killing unarmed, helpless people does not effect his ability to change magazines....the Mosque shooter changed magazines 7 times according to witnesses.....it is the unarmed people who can't shoot back that allows him the ability to calmly change his magazines.


The innocent gun owner, on the other hand, needs as many bullets as he can carry if he/she comes under attack by criminals.   They are likely attacked when they are alone, from ambush...the only bullets they will have will be those they carry in their actual pistol and possibly a spare magazine...they will be under direct attack by one or more attackers, likely armed with knives, clubs or guns.....so changing a magazine is difficult.  

Then, throw in the likelihood that the good guy under attack is now under an adrenaline dump...which makes smaller motor coordination of their hands even more difficult...so if they have to change a magazine because a moron like you forced them to carry less than 10 rounds in their gun, it is even harder for them to make that change....

Then, add to this the fact that they may very well be injured in the initial attack, and that injury may be to an arm or hand...and changing the magazine becomes even more difficult.....

So, moron, the mass public shooter shooting unarmed people in a gun free zone has all the time in the world to change magazines...

The good citizen, under attack by criminals does not have all the time in the world to change magazines, and will be physically impaired when they do...

You don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Aponi (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


your the moron o how man truck bombs have we had total prior to the so called ammonia nitrate law count them up sugar cake


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 17, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




They are targeting the AR-15 because they think they can get it banned.......and then, once they get the AR-15 banned, through local or state courts, and then use the Supreme Court to make those laws Constitutional....they will come back and state....the AR-15 is no different from any other semi-automatic rifle, you banned the AR-15, there fore you now need to ban all other semi-automatic weapons...

That is what they are trying to do....


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




Magazine capacity has nothing to do with mass shooting death counts...as New Zealand's shooting showed since the guy used 10 round magazines.....

SAGE Journals: Your gateway to world-class journal research

Large-Capacity Magazines and the Casualty Counts in Mass Shootings: The Plausibility of Linkages by Gary  Kleck :: SSRN

*In sum, in nearly all LCM-involved mass shootings, the time it takes to reload a detachable magazine is no greater than the average time between shots that the shooter takes anyway when not reloading. *

*Consequently, there is no affirmative evidence that reloading detachable magazines slows mass shooters’ rates of fire, and thus no affirmative evidence that the number of victims who could escape the killers due to additional pauses in the shooting is increased by the shooter’s need to change magazines.*
--------
Do bans on large-capacity magazines (LCMs) for semiautomatic firearms have significant potential for reducing the number of deaths and injuries in mass shootings? 
The most common rationale for an effect of LCM use is that they allow mass killers to fire many rounds without reloading. 
*LCMs are used is less than 1/3 of 1% of mass shootings. *
News accounts of 23 shootings in which more than six people were killed or wounded and LCMs were used, occurring in the U.S. in 1994-2013, were examined.
 There was only one incident in which the shooter may have been stopped by bystander intervention when he tried to reload. 
*In all of these 23 incidents the shooter possessed either multiple guns or multiple magazines, meaning that the shooter, even if denied LCMs, could have continued firing without significant interruption by either switching loaded guns or by changing smaller loaded magazines with only a 2-4 second delay for each magazine change. *
*Finally, the data indicate that mass shooters maintain slow enough rates of fire such that the time needed to reload would not increase the time between shots and thus the time available for prospective victims to escape.*

*--------*

We did not employ the oft-used definition of “mass murder” as a homicide in which four or more victims were killed, because most of these involve just four to six victims (Duwe 2007), which could therefore have involved as few as six rounds fired, a number that shooters using even ordinary revolvers are capable of firing without reloading.

 LCMs obviously cannot help shooters who fire no more rounds than could be fired without LCMs, so the inclusion of “nonaffectable” cases with only four to six victims would dilute the sample, reducing the percent of sample incidents in which an LCM might have affected the number of casualties.

 Further, had we studied only homicides with four or more dead victims, drawn from the FBI’s Supplementary Homicide Reports, we would have missed cases in which huge numbers of people were shot, and huge numbers of rounds were fired, but three or fewer of the victims died.


 For example, in one widely publicized shooting carried out in Los Angeles on February 28, 1997, two bank robbers shot a total of 18 people - surely a mass shooting by any reasonable standard (Table 1). 

Yet, because none of the people they shot died, this incident would not qualify as a mass murder (or even murder of any kind).

 Exclusion of such incidents would bias the sample against the proposition that LCM use increases the number of victims by excluding incidents with large numbers of victims. We also excluded shootings in which more than six persons were shot over the entire course of the incident but shootings occurred in multiple locations with no more than six people shot in any one of the locations, and substantial periods of time intervened between episodes of shooting. An example is the series of killings committed by Rodrick Dantzler on July 7, 2011. 

Once eligible incidents were identified, we searched through news accounts for details related to whether the use of LCMs could have influenced the casualty counts.

 Specifically, we searched for 

(1) the number of magazines in the shooter’s immediate possession, 

(2) the capacity of the largest magazine, 

(3) the number of guns in the shooter’s immediate possession during the incident, 

(4) the types of guns possessed, 

(5) whether the shooter reloaded during the incident, 

(6) the number of rounds fired,

 (7) the duration of the shooting from the first shot fired to the last, and (8) whether anyone intervened to stop the shooter. 

Findings How Many Mass Shootings were Committed Using LCMs?

 We identified 23 total incidents in which more than six people were shot at a single time and place in the U.S. from 1994 through 2013 and that were known to involve use of any magazines with capacities over ten rounds.


 Table 1 summarizes key details of the LCMinvolved mass shootings relevant to the issues addressed in this paper. 

(Table 1 about here) What fraction of all mass shootings involve LCMs?

There is no comprehensive listing of all mass shootings available for the entire 1994-2013 period, but the most extensive one currently available is at the Shootingtracker.com website, which only began its coverage in 2013. 

-----


-----
The offenders in LCM-involved mass shootings were also known to have reloaded during 14 of the 23 (61%) incidents with magazine holding over 10 rounds. 

The shooters were known to have not reloaded in another two of these 20 incidents and it could not be determined if they reloaded in the remaining seven incidents. 

Thus, even if the shooters had been denied LCMs, we know that most of them definitely would have been able to reload smaller detachable magazines without interference from bystanders since they in fact did change magazines. 

The fact that this percentage is less than 100% should not, however, be interpreted to mean that the shooters were unable to reload in the other nine incidents. 

It is possible that the shooters could also have reloaded in many of these nine shootings, but chose not to do so, or did not need to do so in order to fire all the rounds they wanted to fire. This is consistent with the fact that there has been at most only one mass shootings in twenty years in which reloading a semiautomatic firearm might have been blocked by bystanders intervening and thereby stopping the shooter from doing all the shooting he wanted to do. All we know is that in two incidents the shooter did not reload, and news accounts of seven other incidents did not mention whether the offender reloaded.

----

For example, a story in the Hartford Courant about the Sandy Hook elementary school killings in 2012 was headlined “Shooter Paused, and Six Escaped,” the text asserting that as many as six children may have survived because the shooter paused to reload (December 23, 2012). ''

The author of the story, however, went on to concede that this was just a speculation by an unnamed source, and that it was also possible that some children simply escaped when the killer was shooting other children. 

There was no reliable evidence that the pauses were due to the shooter reloading, rather than his guns jamming or the shooter simply choosing to pause his shooting while his gun was still loaded. 

The plausibility of the “victims escape” rationale depends on the average rates of fire that shooters in mass shootings typically maintain.

 If they fire very fast, the 2-4 seconds it takes to change box-type detachable magazines could produce a slowing of the rate of fire that the shooters otherwise would have maintained without the magazine changes, increasing the average time between rounds fired and potentially allowing more victims to escape during the betweenshot intervals.

 On the other hand, if mass shooters fire their guns with the average interval between shots lasting more than 2-4 seconds, the pauses due to additional magazine changes would be no longer than the pauses the shooter typically took between shots even when not reloading. 

In that case, there would be no more opportunity for potential victims to escape than there would have been without the additional magazine changes

-----


SAGE Journals: Your gateway to world-class journal research

*In sum, in nearly all LCM-involved mass shootings, the time it takes to reload a detachable magazine is no greater than the average time between shots that the shooter takes anyway when not reloading. *

*Consequently, there is no affirmative evidence that reloading detachable magazines slows mass shooters’ rates of fire, and thus no affirmative evidence that the number of victims who could escape the killers due to additional pauses in the shooting is increased by the shooter’s need to change magazines.*


----------



## Aponi (Mar 17, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Keep tearing up hunts dumb moron ass I love it


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



And when was that exactly?

And the fact is that 99.99% of people who own an AR will never commit any crime even though you seem to think they will


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 17, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



You have no idea what you are talking about.  The Lying sack of shit called Lesh has lied about what I have said in other posts on other threads and he she or it asked me to back up that claim and I did  and you'll notice the lying sack of shit gave no response to the post where I proved he she or it lied

And a magazine isn't fast or slow it just is what it is.

And since you can't read I said that the the time it takes to drop and swap a magazine is so short that it is irrelevant to the number of people killed.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 17, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> And since you can't read I said that the the time it takes to drop and swap a magazine is so short that it is irrelevant to the number of people killed.



As noted before and ignored. THAT was what kept the Giffords shooting from being worse. People jumped the shooter when he was changing mags.

It's not much but it's SOMETHING. Bigger mags meansd LESS chance,,,,but you're right...ANY weapon that has detachable mags lends itself to this kind of horror


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



What message?

That you think you're tough ?  

OOOHHH go ahead and try it tough guy


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 17, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > And since you can't read I said that the the time it takes to drop and swap a magazine is so short that it is irrelevant to the number of people killed.
> ...



And it didn't matter at all in how many other mass shootings


----------



## Lesh (Mar 17, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> And the fact is that 99.99% of people who own an AR will never commit any crime even though you seem to think they will



But when they do...wow do a lot of people die huh?

Of note..in most cases these weapons were purchased recent to the mass shootings


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 17, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Hey Shit for Brains

I don;t have an opinion on why other people own the rifles they own because it's none f my business and it's none of yours either.

You morons might as well be arguing that black cars are faster than blue cars so non one should have black cars


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 17, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > And the fact is that 99.99% of people who own an AR will never commit any crime even though you seem to think they will
> ...



Here we go again with the everyone is a criminal in waiting BULLSHIT


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


OK Lee Harvey whatever you say


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



So pointing out that you lied about what I said is hate?

And you call other people cupcake, Snowflake.


----------



## Flash (Mar 17, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > And since you can't read I said that the the time it takes to drop and swap a magazine is so short that it is irrelevant to the number of people killed.
> ...



You are confused Moon Bat

The horror is having somebody wanting to do you harm but not having enough capacity in your firearm at a time of stress to dispatch the sonofabitch.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



When you say they, who are They.  Do you mean ME?  Speak right out and specify to whom you are referring to.  I got the Black Chopper all gassed up and just got the 6 black government surplus armored vehicles from the shop ready to go.  And I hired 6 Aliens to man them.  Not illegal Aliens but real Aliens.  They came to us from far far away land somewhere out in the Ganamede Quantrant wanting Political Asylum and man are those Aliens ugly.    So be afraid, be very afraid.  Cue the Music.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Last time I check an Atlas, I don't live in France and neither do you.  You are just throwing shit on the wall hoping something will stick.  If you want to live in an area where you can get your very own rental truck rolling bomb, move to France.  It just ain't happening here anymore, cupcake.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



All your BS aside, the current record holders for mass shooters have been using ARs with at least 30 capacity mags.  All the other BS you are throwing, you are just hoping some of that crap will actually stick to the wall.  In the end, it's  still crap.  And most of it comes from some pretty dubious sources.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Aponi said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Oh, really.  Considering the current record holders for the last series of body count mass shootings all  have one thing in common, they used the AR with at least 30 round mags.  That shoots all the BS being thrown right out the window.  So keep spreading your hate and fear.  It's not working anymore.  People fear for their child's lives much more than they do for your paranoia and lies.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Let me get this straight.  If I don't buy into your hate and fear and use logic and facts then I am lying?  Yuppers, makes sense to......no it doesn't.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




Moron, the Vegas shooter was firing into an unknowing, tightly packed crowd of 22,000 people from a concealed and fortified position...he didn't need 30 round magazines to do what he did....

The Virginia tech shooter, who killed 32 people with 2 pistols did so without 30 round magazines.....

The Mosque shooter used 10 round magazines.....you moron.....


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Flash said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



If that is your wishes, I suggest you move to  where you have that situation.  Or take a job where that is a distinct possibility like a SWAT team.  If you are wandering the streets with that in mind and you aren't in some kind of job where that is a distinct possibility then you just made the fruitcake squad.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Aponi said:
> ...



Once again, we get to revisit VT at your request.  This was before Schools were being prepared for this type of thing.  There was NO security, locked doors, nothing.  The shooter moved from building to building killing at will and no alarms were set off until very late in his little adventure.  This was the first.  Hell, if he had been a decent shooter and had an AR with 6 30 shot mags, the death toll could have been 10 times the number.  By the mass shooters that came later, he was an ill equipped piker.  Try that today.  You might get one or two before they bring you down.  Mass Shooters have to be much better prepared and armed these days.  Nevada Shooter was the best prepared and armed of them all and holds the highest body count.  Nevada was a Red State at the time, it turned purple in 2018 and will probably turn blue in 2020.  Guess what happens then?  All the tools the NV shooter used gets either banned or severely regulated in Nevada. Your VT shooter was a piker.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




Moron.......anyone in a gun free zone would get the same count if they were organized and picked the right target.....


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Aponi said:
> ...



The Vegas Shooter used 30 round mags to have enough ammo between reloads to justify the bump stocks.  Had he used a larger capacity mag, the jam rate would  have been present like in the Theater shooting where the 100 round mag jammed at about 50 rounds.  The Vegas Shooter needed the 30 round mags and he had plenty of them and used them.  Having smaller capacity mags would have meant shorter shoot times and more reload times.  This  ain't rocket science.

As for the VT shooter, there was nothing to keep  him from even a much higher score had he used the right weapon.  Had he used an AR with 6 30 round mags, he could have run the score into the hundreds easily.  It's a real chored to kill that many people with handguns.  He is a piker by today's Mass Shooter standards and wouldn't last more than a few seconds trying the same thing.  

You made the grade on this one.


----------



## Flash (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




As a firearms instructor I know that most people can't hit shit with a firearm unless they have training.  That factor goes up tremendously if they are in a panic situation.

If you are one of these 2.5 million Americans each year that needs a forearm to protect themselves from assholes wanting to do them harm then you need all the firepower you can get.  Having lots of bullets available goes a long way to make up for a lack of shooting skills.

You can empty a 30 round magazine at a bad guy in a few seconds.  It will probably take 20 minutes for a SWAT team to get there, if you are lucky.

If you don't want to take personal responsibility for your own security and the security of your family then fine.  That is your prerogative.  Good luck with waiting for the police to protect you.

I chose to take that personal responsibility and I would rather have more firepower than I need than to not have enough.

I know that Hollywood has distorted your perception of reality but I don't know why you stupid Moon Bats are against high capacity magazines.  A very few percentage wise people are ever killed by the use of them.  Most people are killed by one or two shots from a cheap or stolen pistol, mostly by druggies, gang bangers or criminal assholes living in Democrat controlled big city shitholes.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



And had the right tools.  He would have 90 seconds.  Not a second more.  Handguns won't cut it anymore.  You need high capacity, quick change mags with a gun that has a low jam rate.  One that is designed for that type of shooting.  To be specific, you need an AR with a whole bunch of 30 round mags.  Anything less and you would be drummed right out of the Best Dressed Mass Shooters Union.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Flash said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



You gunnutters want the 30 round mags.  Well so do the Mass Murderers.  The 20 round Mags just won't do for them.  If you need more than 20 for protection, you are in a friggin war zone.  Tell me, cupcake, what is the capacity of the normal M-16 and M-4 mags again?   And then tell us why?  If you really are a real firearms expert you will know this one.


----------



## Aponi (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Tell us dumb ass what about the mini 14 the ak 47 the styer aug the Tavor the m1 carbine the galia the ak 74 the fal and so many more


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




You are too stupid for words.  Virginia Tech happened in 2007......and any number of places are easy pickings for a shooter because they are gun free zones, where people are unarmed in the face of an attacker....

The AR-15 is a lousy weapon.....it isn't even a full size battle rifle, you mope.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



The best dressed Mass Shooters are all the rage with their AR-15s and their pockets filled with 30 round mags.  Anything less and they will be shunned by the other mass shooters.


----------



## Aponi (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Hunt your full of shit mass shooting are done with hand guns and shotguns also.yoir a moron


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Aponi said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



That's been covered, cupcake.  The features of the AR (all types including the M-16 and M-4) puts it head and shoulders above all the ones you so foolishly listed.  If you don't know what those features are, you have never been in a combat situation where your life depended on them.  I just love Rexall Rangers.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Aponi said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Low body count mass shootings, yes.  OUtside of the Freak of VT which can't happen again, handguns normally account for a max of 7 or 8 body counts.  Not 40 or more.   Why don't you throw some more crap on the wall hoping something will stick.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Okay, fruitcake, here we go again.  The AR (in all it's flavors) is designed to carry long distances and do just enough damage fast enough to win a down and dirty firefight.  The Full Sized Battle Rifle is heavy and limited in ammo even if it's an upscaled AR type rifle.  You can't fire a 308 or 7.62 nato out of the light action of an AR and expect it not to blow up in your face pretty quickly.  That aluminum and pot metal is going to fatique fast.  You are going to need Steel for your action.  Your bullets are going to be much, much heavier, you are going to carry fewer of them due to size and weight. The AR becomes the logical choice fast.  For such a lousy rifle, it's still the best military rifle in a firefight.  Since you have zero experience you are just gumming yer jaws.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



WHat hate and fear?

I disagree with your OPINIONS and that is hate?

And What am I trying to make people afraid of?

You're the asshole out there spouting "I think AR 15s are shitty guns and are only good for one thing: killing lots of babies.  And if you don't agree with me you are a hateful fear mongerer"

Well guess what Snowflake, millions of other people disagree with you too I guess they are all hateful fear mongerers too

Grow the fuck up


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



So what?  Millions of people own that gun you are so afraid of and will never shoot anyone with them

The best dressed drunk drivers drive back Mercedes Benzes  We should ban those cars too


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Here you earned this


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 17, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Real sane gun owners wouldn't own an assault type rifle.  Not good for hunting, not good for self defense.  They would be safe.
> 
> Just those crazy fucks running around in tactical gear toting their AR-15, round them up & send them to the psycho ward.




Depends on who you think is coming after you, Dave.

Certainly, for many self defense situations, it might be too much.  Other individuals have different needs.  

What do you think the Presidential body guards carry?  If they have machine guns, is it too much?  Look at the weapons that Al Pacino and his men had for self defense in Scarface, or what Bronson used in Death Wish 3 when he was bringing justice to the streets?

Some people need more protection than others, I think we need to allow people Freedom to Choose in this matter.   Why are you anti-choice?


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Lol
Of course, most anyone could.
That doesn’t change the fact that they are the best varmint rifle’s ever made...


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 17, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Watch out when you disagree with the other brother Daryl (he's the one with the shovel cuz he's afraid of black guns) he'll call you names and act all internet tough on your ass


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Most firearms are owned by people that live in rural areas, And most people in urban areas don’t own firearms at all.
Rural America will always have far more firearms than people... 
Like I’ve always said, rural and urban America will always have vastly different interests and needs...


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 17, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


And it's funny how most murders are committed in cities where there are fewer firearms per person but far more illegal firearms per person.

Who'd of thought huh?


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Yep, Progressive controlled urban areas full of repeat offenders...
Where most all of the violent crime happens in this country, we have no criminal control and frivolous gun control laws… Most people would think something is wrong, that being trying something over and over again in the same way and expecting different results. I think a famous guy said that once. Lol


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 17, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



I was reading about this earlier today.  It seems that targeting violent repeat offenders and aggressively prosecuting them actually works to lower murder rates where gun bans never work.

Project Exile, U.S. Attorney's Office -- Eastern District of Virginia

_*Project Exile specifically targets previously convicted felons carrying guns and armed persons involved in drug or violent crimes. Approximately 85 percent of Richmond's homicides in 1997 were committed with guns, more than 40 percent were drug-related, and more than 60 percent involved offenders with prior criminal records. During the first 10 months of 1998, compared with the same period of the previous year, the total number of homicides committed in Richmond was down 36 percent and the number of firearm homicides was down 41 percent.*_
_*
Project Exile was formally initiated in February 1997 when indictments of the first group of Project Exile defendants for Federal firearm offenses were announced. Project Exile is based on the principle that, if police catch a criminal in Richmond with a gun, the criminal has forfeited his or her right to remain in the community and, as such, will face immediate Federal prosecution and stiff mandatory Federal prison sentences.

The U.S. Attorney's Office, along with a Richmond Assistant Commonwealth's Attorney who is cross-designated as a special Assistant U.S. Attorney, reviews cases involving felons with guns, drug users with guns, guns used in drug trafficking, and gun/domestic violence referrals and prosecutes these cases in Federal court when a Federal nexus exists and State prison sentences or pretrial detention is insufficient. When a police officer finds a gun while on duty, the officer can page an ATF agent, who is available 24 hours a day. ATF and the Richmond Police, in consultation with the U.S. Attorney's Office, review the circumstances and determine if a Federal statute applies and whether Federal prosecution would provide the most effective incapacitation for the offender. Typically, Federal prison sentences are longer than Virginia sentences for offenses involving previously convicted felons possessing firearms and armed drug traffickers, whereas State sentences may equal or exceed Federal sentences for repeat violent offenders.

As of November 1998, Project Exile had achieved the following results:




372 persons indicted for Federal gun violations.



440 guns seized.



300 persons arrested or held in State custody.



222 arrestees (more than 74 percent) held without bond.



247 persons convicted.



196 persons sentenced to an average of 55months of imprisonment.
An extensive public outreach and media campaign to educate citizens about lengthy Federal prison sentences for gun crimes and to maximize deterrence also is a critical component of Project Exile. The Project Exile Citizen Support Foundation was formed in July 1997. The Foundation raised more than $40,000 in 1997 and more than $100,000 in financial and in-kind contributions in 1998 for advertising and for dissemination of Project Exile's media message. The message, "An illegal gun will get you 5 years in Federal prison," asks citizens to report guns to the Metro Richmond Crime Stoppers anonymous telephone number. The media message was advertised on 15 billboards throughout the city, a fully painted city bus (which changes routes daily so that it covers the entire city each week), 15,000 business cards, a series of radio and television promotional spots, traffic reports aired by 24 local radio stations, and print advertising.
*_


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 17, 2019)

Lesh said:


> And let's not forget that this suicide thing is about as cynically bogus as you can get.
> 
> A suicide attempt using a gun is almost always successful. Not so with other methods.
> 
> AND..most mass murders ARE suicides.



The only thing we know about someone committing suicide with a gun is that they truly wanted to die.
Someone who truly wants to die will do it, regardless of whether they have a gun or not.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 17, 2019)

Lesh said:


> And let's not forget that this suicide thing is about as cynically bogus as you can get.
> 
> A suicide attempt using a gun is almost always successful. Not so with other methods.
> 
> AND..most mass murders ARE suicides.



Usually for only one person.  The rest are murders.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



What can the AR do that a good Savage 223 Axis II can't do?   Allow the hunter to take two coyotes or two feral hogs at one spot.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



I owned a Mini-14.   Accuracy at any distance sucked.  But a little practice and the reload was just as fast as an AR.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



I think you are overestimating the number of people who own more than one AR.

By your numbers, everyone who owns an AR owns 5 of them.   Or 500,000 people own 10 ARs and 500,000 own 1.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Pure nonsense.   What makes the AR good at what it does is mostly internal components.  The plastic stocks, carry handle, and weirdly tall front sight do little to make them accurate and rapid shooters.   Earlier I mentioned owning a Mini-14.  It was not accurate at much distance.  But for the purposes of this discussion, it was capable of doing what these mass shooters do with the AR.   I have read, and been told, the new Rugers are far more accurate.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 17, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



And, with practice, the M1 Garand is quick to reload, without having a detachable magazine.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




Again, you base your claims on very sketchy polls.

We know there are between 290 to 330 million guns in the USA. We know that the last 10 years have been the highest sales of guns in history. Now, according to the left, all of these guns were sold to a couple of guys, the public at large is disarmed - and they have mall surveys to back it up.

Fact is son, smart people don't tell survey takers that they have guns in the house.

Bear in mind that polls are so accurate that we have president Hillary...


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



And, oddly enough, the number of gun related murders have been dropping for decades.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 17, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Real sane gun owners wouldn't own an assault type rifle.  Not good for hunting, not good for self defense.  They would be safe.
> ...


Maybe you should try not to be such a hated person.  If someone wants you dead, a sniper would do the trick.

Maybe if you moved your drug stash out of your house, people would want to send in a team to steal it.


----------



## Aponi (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


First dumb ass m4 and m16 are full auto 

The ak74 is a good gun the Tavor is one excelent rifle high end and the styer aug is a very high end gun with feature that most ar owner would love its our favorite gun . quick change barrels in various length bull pup design for a very short overall length ambi ejection its high end and high dollar .
The ar 15 was a bi product of Eugene stoners gun designed in the late 60 if i recall

The fal while heavy is a full sized battle rifle in 7.62 x 54 a hard hitting round the ar is mostly cuambered in 5.56 x 45 not near as powerfull its a amped up 22 more or less 

You knoldge of guns is clearly from the movies or something anyone who knows about guns will tell you the tavor and aud are top notch guns big dollar


----------



## RealDave (Mar 17, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


 So, the solution is to  pass guns out at the door.  Or put all children everywhere at risk because you can't live without tever guin ever made.


----------



## Aponi (Mar 17, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Hunt will grow up when we can find a way to get him to stop giving himselk a bj and patting himself on the back


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



He means you scumbag democrats.

How many anti-liberty bills have you goons floated so far this year? A dozen? More?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 17, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Then you haven't handled both in a combat situation.  Handling a M-14 versus a M-16 and you will see the difference in a matter of about an hour of carrying the M-14 around and having to change out the mags to reload.  I don't expect you Rexall Rangers to understand because you are fruitcakes on a mission.  And I don't expect the youngsters that have never lugged, much less fired a M-14 around for any length of time to understand either.  

You have read, you have been told.  That's the extent of your experience.  I've been told the world is flat and ended last Thursday, should I believe that as well?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



If you are trying to take two coyotes or feral hogs at the same time, you are a friggin idiot and will probably miss or just wound both.   And a wounded Feral Hog isn't something I want to see running around.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



I fired the M-14 and was pretty good with it in the Military.  I also fired and qualified on the M-16.  BTW, the M-14 is more or less an upgraded M-1 that uses a mag instead of a trap door.  If you are taking your left hand off the trigger then you are not going to reload as fast as the M-16.  You hit the ejector button, the mag drops all by itself, you ram a new on in place, hit the release (all with your left hand) and you are good to go.  I can do this in about  second or less if I am in practice.  You don't even have to take the M-16 off target to do it.  If you can't do it that way then you need to stay out of any kind of firefight as you are going to die quickly.  The other guy might be competant while you won't be.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Aponi said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Aponi said:
> ...



Cupcake, the M-16 and the M-4 haven't been full auto in about 20 years.  The closest they have is the 3 shot burst selector and that is about as worthless as tits on a boarhog or you trying to read a book.  The common use in combat using a M-16 and a M-4 is the single shot setting.  You watch way too many movies.

As for is the M-16 (or the AR) horse enough, it does the job in combat and has for the last almost 50 years.  The only change that might happen will be the upgrading to the 6.8spc Cartridge in the same gun.  Since all your knowledge comes out of reading what others present (including from fruitcakes) tell me what the change would accomplish?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Do you mean EVERY Democrat?  How about Independents?   How about Moderate Republicans?  And the last time I checked it just hasn't been the liberal Democrats all by themselves.  Lately, the Moderates and Republicans are joining in as well.  Could you be the only one that is right while everyone else is wrong?


----------



## Aponi (Mar 17, 2019)

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...





Daryl Hunt said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Odd the m4 has a 3 shot burt whoch qualified as full auto and the m16are full auto as some m4 guns areperhaps you need to pull your head out of your ass for awhile and get some fresh air.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Aponi said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



The A1 and the A2 were full auto.  The A3 and A4 had that function changed.  You are just making shit up as you go.  Here's a picture made just for you.


----------



## Aponi (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


No i have never been in a fire fifht dumb ass i have shout clost to 150000 to 2000 rounds from ar15s and a older m16 a thompson and m1 carbine both full auto a powder spring mac ar 15s a keltec carnine a uzi full auto several glocks and other pistols and with supressors pump rifles bolt and lever rifles .Cup cake


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Aponi said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Aponi said:
> ...



Then you get a special award just for you, cupcake.


----------



## Aponi (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Yes 3 round burst and some also had full auto meat head while the saw was indeed set up cover fire there still were full auto m16s and m4s out there


----------



## Aponi (Mar 17, 2019)

Aponi said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Aponi said:
> ...


Ok moron i hate to do this to you fag bait but look Wikipedia m4 it tells you the cycle rate shit hear 650 to 950 rounds per mim.
Now pull your head out of your ass and tell us about all the fire fights you were in did you ever shoot one of them


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 17, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



I mean the party, Comrade.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 18, 2019)

Aponi said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Aponi said:
> ...


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 18, 2019)

Aponi said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 18, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 18, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


No one here is going to be in combat Moron


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 18, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Learn how to read he said on the same spot not with one shot


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 18, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 18, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 18, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 18, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 18, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


----------



## Aponi (Mar 18, 2019)

Seem the christ church gun shop sold 4 guns to the newzeland shooter none were military style. Semi automatics .of course were these the guns he used dont know


----------



## Aponi (Mar 18, 2019)

Aponi said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Seems hunts to busy to respond to his own bullshit


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 18, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



I have handled an M14.  I own an M1A (the civilian version).   But that has little to do with what I said.

A Mini-14 is not an M14.   Nor is an M14 the only other semi-auto out there.  It is one of the heaviest, most unwieldy rifles ever issued.

But that does not change what I said.  The Mini-14 is neither as heavy or as long.   The AK-47 is not as heavy, and is less likely to jam.   The shorter versions of the FN-FAL are not as unwieldy or as heavy.

The main point is, the appearance is not what makes a rifle what it is.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 18, 2019)

Aponi said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> > Aponi said:
> ...


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 18, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 18, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> > Aponi said:
> ...


I used to work with mentally retarded kids who had to use picture books to communicate.

IS that you, Corky?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 18, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Aponi said:
> ...



I am just using a method that is efficient and something you can easily identify without having to move your lips, sound it out and ask your mommy to explain it to you.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 18, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Poor retarded man

Maybe one day you'll actually be able to use words like these

NUT SACK


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 18, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Isn't that cute?   But not really much in the way of saying anything.

If you want to believe that the ARs function the way they do based on appearance, that is up to you.  It is wrong.  But still, up to you.

And if your only argument is silly/cutesy graphics, saying nothing at all, I have no need to have you cluttering up my view of the pages.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 18, 2019)

The OP is a walking billboard for SNOWFLAKES who tend to the hysterical on everything in life....though I must say, this is the first snowflake I've seen who gets hysterical over "tactical gear". Dang......


----------



## Crixus (Mar 18, 2019)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...





Brain357 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




Cars are getting popular fast though.


----------



## Crixus (Mar 18, 2019)

RealDave said:


> The last three whack jobs that went on a shooting spree used semi automatic rifles.  The last two wore tactical gear.
> 
> Background checks?
> 
> ...


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 18, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



It's features and functions dictate it's appearance.  If you have no need in my cluttering up your view page, stop with your nonsense.

Oh, and.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 18, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Most of the desirable functions of the AR are internal.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 18, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


----------



## Rustic (Mar 18, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


----------



## Godboy (Mar 18, 2019)

Siete said:


> Trump should have stopped all of those killings - he promised he would stop terrorism during his campaign - in fact, almost daily.
> 
> WTF  happened


You think a president can stop mass shootings? What on earth gave you this retarded idea? Furthermore, what on earth possessed you to actually embarrass yourself by posting it?


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2019)

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




No, the first solution is to deal with society and the increase in Fatherless boys.  Next, you deal with the revolving door policy that democrat judges, politicians and prosecutors have for repeat, known, violent gun offenders......why do they keep releasing these shooters?   Then, you end gun free zones, allowing normal, law abiding people to carry their legal guns with them ..... this will keep mass public shooters away, and we know this because actual mass public shooters say so.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 18, 2019)

2aguy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



So, we have this problem & you want to give then access to Assault type weapons?

Then you want to give shooters the OK to freely walk into schools armed to kill.  Nothing can be done until the shooting starts.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 18, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > Trump should have stopped all of those killings - he promised he would stop terrorism during his campaign - in fact, almost daily.
> ...


  They can be reduced.  Spewing hate & bigotry does not help.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2019)

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Wow, the dumb in your post is strong....

The AR-15 is not an assault type weapon.....it is a normal semi-automatic rifle just like all other semi-automatic firearms, no difference.   

The shooters are not currently stopped by the Gun Free Zone sign on the door right now....or haven't you noticed?   The only people who can't bring guns into a gun free zone are the normal, good people who own and carry guns to stop mass shooters and other criminals.

Are you this dumb in real life, or only when you post?


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2019)

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




What problem?   We had 117 people killed, total, in mass public shootings in 2017......  38,000 were killed in cars....which problem are you more concerned about?


----------



## RealDave (Mar 18, 2019)

2aguy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



 Cars serve a needed urpose.   Assault type rifles don't.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 18, 2019)

2aguy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


   Fuck off with your " OMG OMG OMG its not an assault rifle" bullshit.

You people can't be this fucking stupid.

So, say a policeman sees someone carrying a gun who walks into a school.  According to you, he can tell a "good guy" from a "bad guy" by just looking at him.


----------



## Godboy (Mar 18, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...


The left should stop spewing their hate and bigotry then.


----------



## Godboy (Mar 18, 2019)

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Dont get mad just because you dont know what youre talking about. Learn more about the subject so you can avoid making the same mistake in the future.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Mar 18, 2019)

The alt right is cancer


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 18, 2019)

WheelieAddict said:


> The alt right is cancer



for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 18, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



You really are a dumbfuck, even for a Communist.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 18, 2019)

WheelieAddict said:


> The alt right is cancer



Look in the mirror Comrade.

I don't even know what this "alt right" shit is. But you Stalinist assholes are waging civil war to end America.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Mar 18, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > The alt right is cancer
> ...


^you prove my point. cancer


----------



## RealDave (Mar 18, 2019)

Godboy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



We all know what guns are being discussed.  Why do you assfucks have to keep claiming we don't?


----------



## RealDave (Mar 18, 2019)

Godboy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...




The " I know you are but what am I" crap is quit childish.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 18, 2019)

WheelieAddict said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



If you want the "alt right" to go away then reign in the alt left


----------



## Godboy (Mar 18, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Because you dont. I bet even today, after years of debating people on this subject, you still dont know what classifies a weapon as an "assault rifle". You could go look it up, and you should, but right this second you have no idea.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Mar 18, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Be honest about your fascism


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 18, 2019)

2aguy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 18, 2019)

2aguy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 18, 2019)

Godboy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 18, 2019)

Godboy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



I have presented common sense, facts and more to you bunch of fruitcakes.  You think there should be NO limits.  Well, cupcake, everything must have a limit.  When I got up to 280 lbs, I had to limit myself or die.  I am down to about 240 now and am much, much healthier.  I could stand to lose another 20 lbs though.  Everything has limits to be healthy.  

I probably know more about this subject than any of you that are spouting off on both sides.  I try and keep it within common sense and legal and within the Constitution.  I don't think you have noticed that it's been me that has interpreted the various Firearms Court Rulings and has stated why they went that direction.  And I didn't always personally agree with it but went with it because it is the law. 

There HAS to be a limit on who can carry inside of a School.  And that is determined by the State, Board of Education and Teachers Association.  All 3 have to agree or it will continue to be a gun free zone which has it's own set of problems.  Of course, you are going to take that statement to the extreme like you always do.  Don't.

By the same token, you can't have a School as an open arms area either.  The other guy is right.  When you have people coming into the school armed, you really can't tell who the bad guy is until they open fire.  And by then, it's too late.  AFter the initial mowing down of students, the last thing we need is the firefight with crossfire going off with lots of masses of bodies.  Think of this, a School Mass Shooter has already decided they want to die so he has no incentive to just drop his weapon at the first time he encounters another armed person.  And, trust me, the last thing on my mind would be to go up against an AR-15 with multiple 30 round mags with me using a friggin hand gun that I have to get from a safe area or even take out from behind my back.  I will be worried about hitting students with errant shots while the bad guy could give a rats ass.  And then you have 2, 3, 4, 10 people with guns firing at once in a free for all firefight with soft targets all around them.  

The whole idea of making the School as an open arms area is even more frightening than making a gun free zone.  At least, in the Gun Free Zone, the Teachers can have a system that gives them that few precious seconds to their students into safe areas.  But it works best if you have at lest two armed Security Guards with Current Stress Training, one at the only entrance with an alarm there and the other one roving.  Even if the shooter gets past the Armed Security Guards, the Students are behind metal doors, thick cement walls with no way for the shooter to get to the students.  The Shooter ends up roaming the Hallways until some kind of reaction force shows up.  In this state, it takes about 90 seconds for Swat to start showing up and  isolating the area.  Within 10 minutes, the swat team is ready to go.  If yours takes longer, fire them and bring in people that can do what ours do.  Just because a Patrolman isn't wearing a Swat Uniform doesn't mean they aren't part of Swat.  In that 10 minutes, they will drag their swat gear out of the trunk and put it on.  

More guns haven't stopped Mass School Shootings.  It's through a cooperation between the Schools, Communities and the Law Enforcement.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 18, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 18, 2019)

Godboy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



I don't use the term Assault Rifle.  I use the term War Rifle.  As in, it's designed for War.  And every feature and function of the AR is that of a highly successful weapon of war.  The inventor, Stoner, did a fantastic job at designing it that way and it's changed very little since 1958 and it matters little if it's the Model 601, 602, 603, 604, LE6920 or 750 or clones.  If you know what the AR is, you will understand those model numbers.  If you don't understand those model numbers, you are just repeating that someone has told you and they are probably less informed than you are.


----------



## Godboy (Mar 18, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


I wasnt talking to _you_, DARYL. Quit shoehorning your way into our conversation just so you can use it as a springboard to pretend to be a gun expert. Youre showing off in a transparent way, like a child whos desperate for attention, and its really embarrasing, so kick rocks, DARYL.


----------



## Godboy (Mar 18, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


For the record, that meme isnt good enough to call for its use 4 different times on the same page. Honestly, youre lazy for even using it one time. Surely you could have found something better than that to insult people.

Youre a bum poster.


----------



## Missourian (Mar 19, 2019)

Sombitch if you fellers ain't right...I stuck a pistol grip,  a 6 position stock,  an ammo carrier and a flash suppressor on my single shot 12 gauge shotgun,  and now it shoots just like an AR15...

...one round per trigger pull.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 19, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


I'm discussing common everyday semiautomatic rifles you are not


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 19, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



You seem to believe that this is your own personal area.  It's not.  It's a public discussion group.  That means when you put something out there, everyone and anyone can join in.  You like to pick on the weaker ones of the herd and you don't like it when one of the stronger ones stands between you and the weaker ones.  I hate Bullies.  And you just waved your red flag once too often.  Tell me, is your Sign that of a Taurus?  It would fit nicely.  

You keep trying to say that anyone not 100% agreeing with you has no knowledge of the subject.  I don't agree with you 100% and I don't fit inside your little world you have spun for anyone counter to your thoughts.  I would think you would do a rethink or have some sort of revelation or epiphany or something at some point.  So you get to win the coveted.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 19, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



It's just much faster and quite fitting when dealing with your nonsense.  You don't like the meme (it's one of mine, not copied from someone else's or plagiarized in any way unlike yours) and it pretty well tells the whole story without 2 paragraphs.  It's straight to the point.  You don't like it, then try being more reasonable in your responses instead of repeating the same old tired BS over and over again and I will refrain from using it.  Until then.......


----------



## Godboy (Mar 19, 2019)

Shut up, DARYL. No one cares about _your_ opinion.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 19, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Shut up, DARYL. No one cares about _your_ opinion.



I'm still here.  I have been here for a decade.  You just showed up to support your other fruitcakes.  Well, they need better support than you.

Now about whether you can silence me or not.  Just how can you do that?  I don't wish to silence you.  You are just too much of a riot for me to ever want to silence.  It's the Internet, stupid.

And, I almost forgot.


----------



## Godboy (Mar 19, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Shut up, DARYL. No one cares about _your_ opinion.
> ...


Ive been here a lot longer than you, DARYL, so shut up.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 19, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



We've both been here about a decade.  How long either of us have been here is listed by only a handful of months.  Once again, your ego overrides reality.  Once again, you won a prize.  On you love so much so I had better just get right on with the presentation.


----------



## Godboy (Mar 19, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Your join date says 2014, DARYL. Shut your newbie ass up.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 19, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Is this how you are trying to win?  My goodness.  What a loser you are.  You can't win by by presenting a good argument or even a relative poor one so you resort to this crap.  You really do deserve the your second bronze cluster on your award of.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 19, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


 Here since 2008 & has yet to learn anything.


----------



## Godboy (Mar 19, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Ive learned that youre a douche that everyone hates.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 19, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


That's rich because you think anyone who disagrees with you is a screwball or a fruitcake

Go play with your picture books now Corky


----------



## miketx (Mar 19, 2019)

Did they catch the rifles who did it?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 19, 2019)

Godboy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Wow,  the old 7 year old comeback.  "Nobody Likes You" sure does crush another 7 year old.  One problem for you.  We aren't 7 and haven't been for decades.  You just won another bronze cluster.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 19, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



It's okay to disagree with me.  Makes the world more interesting.  But do it as an adult.  You fruitcakes don't seem to understand that.  So you win another bronze cluster on your


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 19, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Adults don't use picture books

And you cant;accept the fact that millions of people don't agree with you on the AR which is why you whine about it so much 

Run along now Corky and remember not to eat the paste and the crayons


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 19, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


----------



## Godboy (Mar 19, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


^ Worst trash talk ever.


----------



## miketx (Mar 19, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Even 7 year olds are right sometimes.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 19, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 19, 2019)

miketx said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 19, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Silly Corky too dumb to realize you keep making my point


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 19, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 19, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



My mama told me it's not polite to laugh at the retarded children but then again I never listened her anyway

Funny Corky here's your favorite crayon don't eat it all at once now.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2019)

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Rifles save lives....they stop rioters from destroying private businesses when the democrats foment riots and looting.

Cars kill more people than guns do...therefore, according to you, they need to be banned......the difference in deaths isn't even close.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 19, 2019)

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




Yep.   The bad guy is shooting unarmed people.   The good guy has his gun in a holster as he drops off his kids lunch, picks up his kid for a doctor appointment, or is going in for a meeting with a teacher.......

And, moron, the actual school shooter is not stopped by gun free zones ....right now.....they ignore them currently......we know this since they do this when they enter a gun free zone and shoot people....


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 20, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 20, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


I think Corky needs some new picture books so he can expand his vocabulary

Maybe someone should start a Go Fund ME


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Mar 20, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



The more you post,  the more you reinforce.....


----------

